# Anyone can now sign up for the Nintendo Developer Portal



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

Interesting...


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 8, 2016)

Seems like a rather large oversight. It'll certainly be convenient for everyone until they fix it though


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Interesting...
> View attachment 55462


Eh. Ryan can't speak for a company like Nintendo. We aren't too sure if it's a bug or not. If it is, be aware that it will be fixed promptly.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vayanui8 said:


> Seems like a rather large oversight. It'll certainly be convenient for everyone until they fix it though


Get your SDKs now!

...or not.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

Does it have to be an organization or individual?


----------



## Deboog (Jul 8, 2016)

The FAQ makes it sound like they really are opening it up. This might be a genius move. What if Nintendo becomes the Steam of consoles?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 8, 2016)

What could i put in job title? mommy can i lie and put game developer?


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Does it have to be an organization or individual?


You can be an individual.


DespyCL said:


> What could i put in job title? mommy can i lie and put game developer?


I just put "(my company name that I made up) CEO."


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

Success, unity for n3ds suun


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> You can be an individual.
> 
> I just put "(my company name that I made up) CEO."


gimme your "company" name so i can lie work for you


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 8, 2016)

I sent them an email in regards to my issue. Wonder if they'll get back to me? o.o


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

well I applied, hopefully I will make something if I am accepted


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

I just added a poll to help gauge how many people this works for!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Grabbed all the Wii U and 3ds files.
Was certainly very easy, took me 10 minutes to set up with TOR+Fake Info(for security)+Disclosed(created on TOR) Email


----------



## Yudowat (Jul 8, 2016)

Signed up successfully


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

some one could make a free game with an exploit in it and put it on eshop


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> some one could make a free game with an exploit in it and put it on eshop


*I T  D O E S N 'T  W O R K  L I K E  T H A T
T

D
O
E
S
'
T

W
O
R
K

L
I
K
E

T
H
A
T*


----------



## mbcrazed (Jul 8, 2016)

Cool, I signed up and am waiting for approval. I'm down to make little games!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

mbcrazed said:


> Cool, I signed up and am waiting for approval. I'm down to make little games!


nice luck on your projects!


----------



## mbcrazed (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> nice luck on your projects!


Thank you!  I hope to have time before I'm trapped doing college again. Do you plan on making some things?


----------



## nero99 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> some one could make a free game with an exploit in it and put it on eshop


not possible. nintendo checks all code before allowing it to be on the eshop. also, that is highly illegal and would result in the publisher being banned and fined a very large amount for intentionally publishing exploitable code that can cause copy write issues, be it homebrew or cfw enabling code. 



mbcrazed said:


> Cool, I signed up and am waiting for approval. I'm down to make little games!


I got accepted after 48 hours of applying. Did the same with sonys vita dev portal 2 years ago before they pulled the plug on it. sdk 11.4 is pretty neat. yet japan gets sdk 11.5 >.>


----------



## lefthandsword (Jul 8, 2016)

I hope this is a sign Nintendo will open up NX development for all developers with retail consoles like what MS is doing with the XBOne

Sony where are you?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

mbcrazed said:


> Thank you!  I hope to have time before I'm trapped doing college again. Do you plan on making some things?


I did some stuff on open source sdk's(devtoolkit) , but I think I will start some projects on the official SDK 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> not possible. nintendo checks all code before allowing it to be on the eshop. also, that is highly illegal and would result in the publisher being banned and fined a very large amount for intentionally publishing exploitable code that can cause copy write issues, be it homebrew or cfw enabling code.
> 
> 
> I got accepted after 48 hours of applying. Did the same with sonys vita dev portal 2 years ago before they pulled the plug on it. sdk 11.4 is pretty neat. yet japan gets sdk 11.5 >.>


*damn *48 hours?
when did you registered?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

nero99 said:


> not possible. nintendo checks all code before allowing it to be on the eshop. also, that is highly illegal and would result in the publisher being banned and fined a very large amount for intentionally publishing exploitable code that can cause copy write issues, be it homebrew or cfw enabling code.
> 
> you could hide it in their and make it a bug in the game like other hax games


----------



## mbcrazed (Jul 8, 2016)

nero99 said:


> not possible. nintendo checks all code before allowing it to be on the eshop. also, that is highly illegal and would result in the publisher being banned and fined a very large amount for intentionally publishing exploitable code that can cause copy write issues, be it homebrew or cfw enabling code.
> 
> 
> I got accepted after 48 hours of applying. Did the same with sonys vita dev portal 2 years ago before they pulled the plug on it. sdk 11.4 is pretty neat. yet japan gets sdk 11.5 >.>


They're always a step ahead! I call irony too because I'm moving to Japan in August just to study there! XD


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

I am officially a Nintendo Game Developer.

So can we use all the dev tools for both 3DS and Wii U or are they encrypted? I hope someone out there is downloading all these, I would be interested in making a game if this turns out real.


----------



## DeathChaos (Jul 8, 2016)

Just signed up and got approved.

I'm just gunna grab the SDKs while I can.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

So, let me get this straight; you sign up, probably get approved (even after minimal effort), and congratulations!  You now have access to the SDK!  It's that easy?  Also, are you obligated to periodically tell Nintendo what you're working on?


----------



## MrBananaMan (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> So, let me get this straight; you sign up, probably get approved (even after minimal effort), and congratulations!  You now have access to the SDK!  It's that easy?  Also, are you obligated to periodically tell Nintendo what you're working on?


Yes and no


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

uh can the sdks be uploaded so people who have not singed up can have them


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

MrBananaMan said:


> Yes and no


Might I ask, what is the "yes" part, and what would be the "no" part?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> So, let me get this straight; you sign up, probably get approved (even after minimal effort), and congratulations!  You now have access to the SDK!  It's that easy?  Also, are you obligated to periodically tell Nintendo what you're working on?


I don't think so, that you have to tell them anything.
And yes, the signup is really fast.


Also, FOR NEWCOMERS THAT WANT TO GRAB THE SDK, *FFS, THIS IS A MULTIMILLIONAIRE COMPANY, USE TOR TO REGISTER AND DO NOT USE YOUR PERSONAL INFO!*


----------



## MrBananaMan (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Might I ask, what is the yes" part, and what would be the "no" part?


Yes, it's that easy, no, you dont have to tell ninty what you are working on


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> uh can the sdks be uploaded so people who have not singed up can have them


NO, download it yourself


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I don't think so, that you have to tell them anything.
> And yes, the signup is really fast.
> 
> 
> Also, FOR NEWCOMERS THAT WANT TO GRAB THE SDK, *FFS, THIS IS A MULTIMILLIONAIRE COMPANY, USE TOR TO REGISTER AND DO NOT USE YOUR PERSONAL INFO!*





MrBananaMan said:


> Yes, it's that easy, no, you dont have to tell ninty what you are working on


Alright, thanks guys!  Rebooting to Windows, as it's where my Tor installation resides.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Alright, thanks guys!  Rebooting to Windows, as it's where my Tor installation resides.


also, don't use your main email, as that's too traceable, use rather a seconday/email created in tor


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> also, don't use your main email, as that's too traceable, use rather a seconday/email created in tor


I used my real name, real address, and personal email.

I dont really care since I dont plan on uploading any of this material, I'm hoping this is legit so I can create something for everyone.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I used my real name, real address, and personal email.
> 
> I dont really care since I dont plan on uploading any of this material, I'm hoping this is legit so I can create something for everyone.


yeah, nintendo still knows you downloaded their sdk and tools


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> yeah, nintendo still knows you downloaded their sdk and tools


Of course I'm downloading it. How else can I make games :.D


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Of course I'm downloading it. How else can I make games :.D


at least download via tor, so they don't log your real address


----------



## DeathChaos (Jul 8, 2016)

This seems legit, it says anyone is allowed and the process to sign up takes only a few minutes.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> yeah, nintendo still knows you downloaded their sdk and tools


But they don't know we're not actual developers...


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 8, 2016)

I thought I would find stuff like Config.cia there, but it seems this is a treasure trove of PC tools which in right hands could be very useful. I myself have no knowledge of programming but this is certainly most interesting.


----------



## MrBananaMan (Jul 8, 2016)

The reason you should use TOR is because if nintendo didn't mean to do this and just made a colossal fuckup you don't want them knowing who got the sdk


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> at least download via tor, so they don't log your real address


Not using a condom at all, getting everything possible.

I'm sure I'll be fine. Again, I dont intend on uploading so I dont see the problem.


----------



## MrBananaMan (Jul 8, 2016)

DeathChaos25 said:


> This seems legit, it says anyone is allowed and the process to sign up takes only a few minutes.


Yes but we aren't 100% sure they meant to put the full sdk on there


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

btw repost




/s


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> yeah, nintendo still knows you downloaded their sdk and tools





RemixDeluxe said:


> I dont really care since I dont plan on uploading any of this material, I'm hoping this is legit so I can create something for everyone.


Did you skip over the second part of his post or something? He's not planning on leaking the SDK.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Did you skip over the second part of his post or something? He's not planning on leaking the SDK.


either way, this can be accidental and nintendo might be logging the ips of the persons who are downloading this


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> either way, this can be accidental and nintendo might be logging the ips of the persons who are downloading this


You sound paranoid.

But you may be correct....


----------



## MrBananaMan (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> You sound paranoid.
> 
> But you may be correct....


there's nothing wrong with being paranoid when you know _they're_ watching you


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

MrBananaMan said:


> there's nothing wrong with being paranoid when you know _they're_ watching you


^ *E X A C T L Y*


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Did you skip over the second part of his post or something? He's not planning on leaking the SDK.


Is any of this stuff watermarked or anything? How could they tell if any one of us were to leak something?


----------



## Viri (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, maybe Nintendo learned some lessons from their competitors. Maybe the NX will have a dev kit built in like the Xbone, and it'll make it easier for indy devs.

Here is to hoping no region lock


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

why would nintedo do this though like let any one make a game for the system


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 8, 2016)

MrBananaMan said:


> there's nothing wrong with being paranoid when you know _they're_ watching you


Oh fuck, lmao. Hit the nail.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> ^ *E X A C T L Y*


But what's the point of them going after someone who isn't doing anything wrong?


RemixDeluxe said:


> Is any of this stuff watermarked or anything? How could they tell if any one of us were to leak something?


I'm not sure, but I'd imagine they must have _some_ way of telling who leaked what.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> But what's the point of them going after someone who isn't doing anything wrong?


Technically, it isn't wrong , it is the way it is used that is wrong.
I should be used by like companies(you can see that on the registration screen), is should be  only to ppl that will bring profit to nintendo, and the use that we will probably give is to homebrew, hacking and hacking the eshop  , which isn't exactly ideal to nintendo.
Anyways, I bet that everytime we use some content grabber like freeshop/funkeycia or acess their dev tools, they log the crap of our ip's and that's why for downloading cias I use vpn and to download the sdk, tor. 
it might be just me who's paranoid ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

I'ma try this theme maker I downloaded.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 8, 2016)

Nintendo is probably watching the hell out of this thread right now. Like what happened with Freakyhax.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow, the official theme maker is defiantly what I'll be using from now on.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes! Now I have something to do over the summer.

I am CEO of The Vincent Homebrew. Totally official


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Wow, the official theme maker is defiantly what I'll be using from now on.


Rubbing it in, much?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Rubbing it in, much?


nah, I'm just.....



Spoiler



RUBBING IT IN!!!


----------



## MrBananaMan (Jul 8, 2016)

By the way this is the official new meme


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 8, 2016)

MrBananaMan said:


> By the way this is the official new meme


My Harold is expanded.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

would this be better then devloping it using devkit arm


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> would this be better then devloping it using devkit arm


Yes, much better.  devkitarm is great for what it is, but nothing beats the official version.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, I'm gonna have fun with unity <3


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Well, I'm gonna have fun with unity <3


thign is unity only works on new 3ds what would you use to make game old and new 3ds


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> thign is unity only works on new 3ds what would you use to make game old and new 3ds


you don't make unity makes on o3ds.
*you just don't*


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

Seriously tho, those tools are only useful for people with CFWs (or willing to spend way too much for a dev unit), right? Since it will compile as dev-signed .cia


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai of IOTA. I operate out of a Dominos Pizza in New York.
Also, I signed up with a cock.li email.




....I don't think I'm going to be accepted.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> Seriously tho, those tools are only useful for people with CFWs (or willing to spend way too much for a dev unit), right? Since it will compile as dev-signed .cia


Correct.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, I can buy a Wii U dev kit at the LOW LOW price of 3000 dollars.....

Awesome


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

the onyl problem with this is people making games with exploits in them


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

4.53 gb downloaded, wow and there is more


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well, I can buy a Wii U dev kit at the LOW LOW price of 3000 dollars.....
> 
> Awesome


Or use a retail unit with Loadiine.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> the onyl problem with this is people making games with exploits in them


stop, we explained it to you *stop spamming*


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

I hate to sound like a noob, but I've been accepted and don't know where to download the SDK.  So...err..where would a fellow go looking for the SDK?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

Heyy, I'm a developer


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Or use a retail unit with Loadiine.


Wait really?

Yay


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well, I can buy a Wii U dev kit at the LOW LOW price of 3000 dollars.....
> 
> Awesome


Where do you see that?

Also how much is it for 3DS and can you choose a specific model?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I hate to sound like a noob, but I've been accepted and don't know where to download the SDK.  So...err..where would a fellow go looking for the SDK?


It's under the Developer Support tab.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Where do you see that?
> 
> Also how much is it for 3DS and can you choose a specific model?


*removed because I don't want to get butt raped from Nintendo*


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

some one should make the smea game


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> some one should make the smea game


I would buy that.


----------



## windwakr (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> *image*


Pretty sure you're violating the NDA by posting that image.


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I don't think so, that you have to tell them anything.
> And yes, the signup is really fast.
> 
> 
> Also, FOR NEWCOMERS THAT WANT TO GRAB THE SDK, *FFS, THIS IS A MULTIMILLIONAIRE COMPANY, USE TOR TO REGISTER AND DO NOT USE YOUR PERSONAL INFO!*


Ummm... I used my real everything.
I agreed to their terms, and they gave me permission to use the stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

windwakr said:


> Pretty sure you're violating the NDA by posting that image.


Fuck, really? It said not to share any of the documentation or SDK so I guess you would be right.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I hate to sound like a noob, but I've been accepted and don't know where to download the SDK.  So...err..where would a fellow go looking for the SDK?


There should be Developer Support on the toolbar with a search bar. The rest is up to you


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> There should be Developer Support on the toolbar with a search bar. The rest is up to you


Thanks!  But the download is halfway through now.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I hate to sound like a noob, but I've been accepted and don't know where to download the SDK.  So...err..where would a fellow go looking for the SDK?


Install the Nintendo Dev Interface first.

After it installs, click on the settings icon, sign in, click on the large left icon, choose the top option, follow the onscreen instructions, choose the Wii U option in the following menu, then follow the rest of the onscreen instructions.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Install the Nintendo Dev Interface first.
> 
> https://developer.nintendo.com/group/development/wtc6ppr2/downloads
> 
> After it installs, click on the settings icon, sign in, click on the large left icon, choose the top option, follow the onscreen instructions, choose the Wii U option in the following menu, then follow the rest of the onscreen instructions.


Will do!

EDIT:  I mean I did.

EDIT 2:  tl;dr: I misread your post!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Install the Nintendo Dev Interface first.
> 
> https://developer.nintendo.com/group/development/wtc6ppr2/downloads
> 
> After it installs, click on the settings icon, sign in, click on the large left icon, choose the top option, follow the onscreen instructions, choose the Wii U option in the following menu, then follow the rest of the onscreen instructions.


If Nintendo is really logging this stuff I wouldn't share this link.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 8, 2016)

Somebody submit freeShop application for review


----------



## nxwing (Jul 8, 2016)

Good luck to anyone wanting to be a dev! Gotta log out for the time being to allocate more of my net speed to downloading the damn thing


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Somebody submit freeShop application for review


Thats how you will get in some sort of trouble.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> If Nintendo is really logging this stuff I wouldn't share this link.


Except that you have to be logged in to access it, and you cannot log in to see it unless you have signed the NDA first.


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well, I can buy a Wii U dev kit at the LOW LOW price of 3000 dollars.....
> 
> Awesome


What do I have to click to be able to purchase the dev kit?


----------



## nxwing (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Except that you have to be logged in to access it, and you cannot log in to see it unless you have signed the NDA first.


I guess you should just remove it, *just in case*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

sweis12 said:


> What do I have to click to be able to purchase the dev kit?


https://developer.nintendo.com/grou...-started/wiiu/development-tools/hardware-list


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

Do you think Nintendo will regret this when they realize tons of people are abusing their generosity?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

it's official nintendo have given up on the wiiu they are saying "here fucking take it pirate the shit out of it we are done!"


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Do you think Nintendo will regret this when they realize tons of people are abusing their generosity?


Abusing? How so?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

sweis12 said:


> What do I have to click to be able to purchase the dev kit?


Get*
Go to development support-nintendo 3ds-download-ctr SDK


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Do you think Nintendo will regret this when they realize tons of people are abusing their generosity?


I honestly want to create a game with this. I hope nobody will leak the SDK and Nintendo will have to say "WOAH OWHA GUYS, WTF? We wanted you to create shit for the NX not leak it so you can launch missals from your 3DS remotely! Come on!"


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

sweis12 said:


> Abusing? How so?


I believe a fair number of us here are using this solely to obtain the SDK.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

sweis12 said:


> Thats how you will get in some sort of trouble.


I heard Gullible wasn't in the dictionary, can you check for me please?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 8, 2016)

For people who got approved: Did you use your real personal info or fake data? Real or throw-away email? Real IP or proxy?


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> For people who got approved: Did you use your real personal info or fake data? Real or throw-away email? Real IP or proxy?


If you read through the thread - both cases. Some used all fake info via TOR, others connected normally and used their real info.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> For people who got approved: Did you use your real personal info or fake data? Real or throw-away email? Real IP or proxy?


Fake info, old email I used for making an alt on an old fourm YEARS ago and never used again, Real IP


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> For people who got approved: Did you use your real personal info or fake data? Real or throw-away email? Real IP or proxy?


I used my real data. I am breaking rule #1 of being under 18 so I thought they can't prosecute what can't legally drink ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> For people who got approved: Did you use your real personal info or fake data? Real or throw-away email? Real IP or proxy?


All real info, didnt spoof or anything.

They can come at me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I could say I was just trying to get on klub penguin and ended up on the Nintendo dev site. Not my fault.

Also, is it worth it to spend 200$ on a New 3DS dev kit?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

so this is not free people say you have to buy expensive dev kits


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> so this is not free people say you have to buy expensive dev kits


You can run the stuff you make in Loadiine. I hear


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Jesus fuckin' Christ that was too easy.


----------



## Erikku (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> All real info, didnt spoof or anything.
> 
> They can come at me.


 Damn, u hardcore.


----------



## Sumsquat (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Somebody submit freeShop application for review


Stuff like this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Jesus fuckin' Christ that was too easy.


I thought there would be _some _hurdle you would have to do to get in. Like put in your social security number or SOMETHING. But it was literately checking in a box.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Jesus fuckin' Christ that was too easy.


Inb4 we find out that ryanrocks462 hacked into Nintendo's servers, opened the portal to everyone who registers, and inserted RATs into every single download!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

peopl can abus it by putting exploitsi n their games also


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Sumsquat said:


> Stuff like this is why we can't have nice things.


Yeah, one false eshop report or Dev kit fraud and Nintendo will get on us like Nazis on Jews.

too much?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

Erikku said:


> Damn, u hardcore.


I have no malocious intent with these tools so I have nothing to hide.

I promise to buy a Panda 3DS if this is legit.



VinLark said:


> I could say I was just trying to get on klub penguin and ended up on the Nintendo dev site. Not my fault.
> 
> Also, is it worth it to spend 200$ on a New 3DS dev kit?


I'm seeing it for $324 on my end.

If I can get a Standard new 3DS in black I'll buy two.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Inb4 we find out that ryanrocks462 hacked into Nintendo's servers, opened the portal to everyone who registers, and inserted RATs into every single download!


lol, no


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I have no malocious intent with these tools so I have nothing to hide.
> 
> I promise to buy a Panda 3DS if this is legit.
> 
> ...


I could get a 2DS Panda for 160$. If I had the money I would do a giveaway on the site. This is awesome.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

ok guys now get to work and make a me a decent n64 and psx emu for the wiiu


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 8, 2016)

Sumsquat said:


> Stuff like this is why we can't have nice things.


It was a joke. Stuff like this is nothing new. Like submitting Cydia to Apple.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> For people who got approved: Did you use your real personal info or fake data? Real or throw-away email? Real IP or proxy?


Real email, real name. Under 18 and they don't have a regional branch here or some shit so I think I'm good


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

I finished downloading all 3ds files, now onto wii u


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

i signed up and got access in like 10 mins, gonna download the sdk stuff and tools.

Even if it is an error on nintendos side, i agreed to their NDA and terms of service. all they can do is make me delete their software since i legally entered into a binding contract for access.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently, you can give "Yeahs" to the developer forum posts, just like on Miiverse!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

crissyfox said:


> i signed up and got access in like 10 mins, gonna download the sdk stuff and tools.
> 
> Even if it is an error on nintendos side, i agreed to their NDA and terms of service. all they can do is make me delete their software since i legally entered into a binding contract for access.


They have more to gain if anything by opening this to everyone.

You still have to pay for a development system and everything is checked before approval on the eShop.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

so the ability to hack your wiiu with 1 click and no need for browser on any FW when?!!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

For those who want the tools and dont want to make a ndid or don't get accepted, just wait for the leak tommorow


----------



## zoogie (Jul 8, 2016)

All of you people breaking your NDAs already, shame on you.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Inb4 we find out that ryanrocks462 hacked into Nintendo's servers, opened the portal to everyone who registers, and inserted RATs into every single download!


I'm not even here for the SDKs, I just signed up to snoop around a bit.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm not even here for the SDKs, I just signed up to snoop around a bit.


I joined for Unity for N3DS.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 8, 2016)

zoogie said:


> All of you people breaking your NDAs already, shame on you.


this is the result when you open the floodgates and let everyone become a developer quick and easy. good luck enforcing it?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> this is the result when you open the floodgates and let everyone become a developer quick and easy. good luck enforcing it?


I don't want to break mine. I actually want to legitimately use the tools.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> For those who want the tools and dont want to make a ndid or don't get accepted, just wait for the leak tommorow


If the poll is anything to go by I dont think anyone is having trouble getting accepted.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 8, 2016)

Created an account, and my company registration is not approved yet. It's under review.. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

Madridi said:


> Created an account, and my company registration is not approved yet. It's under review.. Anyone else get this?


Did you sign up as Organization or Individual?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I joined for Unity for N3DS.


I would've downloaded the Unity compiler if it weren't for the fact I don't own a n3DS and can only program in Perl.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 8, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Did you sign up as Organization or Individual?


Individual.. was that wrong? lol


----------



## Naked_Snake (Jul 8, 2016)

How do we delete the developer account if we don't want it?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

Madridi said:


> Individual.. was that wrong? lol


Nope, but check your email. They'll send you a link. I got mine immediately after.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I would've downloaded the Unity compiler if it weren't for the fact I don't own a n3DS and can only program in Perl.


it works on o3ds too, idk why nintendo says it's n3ds only.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> it works on o3ds too, idk why nintendo says it's n3ds only.


because it works best on New3DS?


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> why would nintedo do this though like let any one make a game for the system





Logan Pockrus said:


> Do you think Nintendo will regret this when they realize tons of people are abusing their generosity?


. . . have either of you actually looked at big N's 3rd party support . . . its absolutely vital that they find more people willing to develop . . . even if that means they need more unconventional devs . . . the success of cave story & colors! 3d (and many others) paved the way for this 

to anyone with doubts about about big N' stance on this do you not see the new direction.  for the first time games like minecraft are getting the mario treatment (let alone being on a nintendo system) and there was the recent success of the humble nintendo bundles & not to mention nintendo developing for non-nintendo systems (namely android a platform that will let anyone and there mama be a dev [maybe they learned something]) 

long story short this is . . . what should be normal for any console . . . and if you look at recent nintendo history should not be a surprise 

congratz Nintendo for being a little less lame

side note @RemixDeluxe (the only person who seems to want to develop games with this) i wish you good luck


----------



## Madridi (Jul 8, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Nope, but check your email. They'll send you a link. I got mine immediately after.


I did get a link to complete registration. and when I clicked on the activation link it gave me the password.

It's when I used to password to sign in, that I got that msg


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> it works on o3ds too, idk why nintendo says it's n3ds only.


It is mainly because the O3DS performance is not very good with Unity titles.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> . . . have either of you actually looked at big N's 3rd party support . . . its absolutely vital that they find more people willing to develop . . . even if that means they need more unconventional devs . . . the success of cave story & colors! 3d (and many others) paved the way for this
> 
> to anyone with doubts about about big N' stance on this do you not see the new direction.  for the first time games like minecraft are getting the mario treatment (let alone being on a nintendo system) and there was the recent success of the humble nintendo bundles & not to mention nintendo developing for non-nintendo systems (namely android a platform that will let anyone and there mama be a dev [maybe they learned something])
> 
> ...


I have a few ideas for games I want to create. If it ever gets official I'll be sure to do a giveaway for some download codes lol


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> . . . have either of you actually looked at big N's 3rd party support . . . its absolutely vital that they find more people willing to develop . . . even if that means they need more unconventional devs . . . the success of cave story & colors! 3d (and many others) paved the way for this
> 
> to anyone with doubts about about big N' stance on this do you not see the new direction.  for the first time games like minecraft are getting the mario treatment (let alone being on a nintendo system) and there was the recent success of the humble nintendo bundles & not to mention nintendo developing for non-nintendo systems (namely android a platform that will let anyone and there mama be a dev [maybe they learned something])
> 
> ...


I suppose you're right.  I just thought this was a bit out of the ordinary for Nintendo, and I wouldn't want to see them branch out and immediately get stabbed in the back.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Im sorry but...How the fuck do I download the SDK? I have been looking around for 30 minutes now.


----------



## Madridi (Jul 8, 2016)

This is what I have


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Im sorry but...How the fuck do I download the SDK? I have been looking around for 30 minutes now.


Hell, I can't remember where.  But in the few pages prior to this, some others helped me out, and I'm sure it'll help you out (I had the same issue).


----------



## Naked_Snake (Jul 8, 2016)

I got approved as an individual but haven't signed the NDA yet


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

o wait we need to let @Voxel Studios know


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh wait, I think I got the Wii U SDK. Just going to download everything I see......

It's like a shopping spree before the store closes. If Nintendo really doesn't want us to do this they might shut most of our dev accounts down, so get it while you can


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Im sorry but...How the fuck do I download the SDK? I have been looking around for 30 minutes now.


Look at the top of the page then click Developer Support. You should see download for both Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I suppose you're right.  I just thought this was a bit out of the ordinary for Nintendo, and I wouldn't want to see them branch out and immediately get stabbed in the back.


 . . .they do have a new president now (you know the old one died) . . . new leader new direction. . .


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> ...this was a bit out of the ordinary for Nintendo...


That is an enormous understatement. I do not think that anyone ever saw this coming.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

*"Wii U Master Editor*"
Woah that sounds super official. Like God-Mode Wii U or something. This is great


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> They have more to gain if anything by opening this to everyone.
> 
> You still have to pay for a development system and everything is checked before approval on the eShop.


yea of course, though wouldnt it be possible to use a CFW 3ds to test your app? and yea your games will of course need to be approved.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

crissyfox said:


> yea of course, though wouldnt it be possible to use a CFW 3ds to test your app? and yea your games will of course need to be approved.


Yes its possible with custom firmware. I believe someone leaked the developer firmware to be used on consumer NAND (someone correct me if I'm wrong)

Even if it wasnt custom firmware alone gives us all the permissions nessesary combined with these dev tools. I still want to buy a panda 3DS to be as authentic as possible.

P.S. It feels like Christmas to me right now


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

Guys planning to use Unity:
It exports as a CIA for dev consoles, you need to convert into Retail cia


----------



## Lectem (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> btw repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sad, it's usually because of such retards flooding to get SDKs that compagnies stop giving those away. Especially for the ones like Nintendo that just opened to the mass. Please people don't be dumb and make it harder for nintendo and real developpers.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 8, 2016)

Lectem said:


> It's sad, it's usually because of such retards flooding to get SDKs that compagnies stop giving those away. Especially for the ones like Nintendo that just opened to the mass. Please people don't be dumb and make it harder for nintendo and real developpers.


I say they probably kinda expected it anyway.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Eh, registered, we'll see how it goes. Making one of those generic RPGs that the eShop is already flooded with sounds like fun.


----------



## Lectem (Jul 8, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> I say they probably kinda expected it anyway.


Of course, and well, you know, it's not like I'm waiting for gbatemp guys to get smarter


----------



## Mors (Jul 8, 2016)

Madridi said:


> This is what I have



Yeah, I have that too. 

I signed up as an individual - let's hope Nintendo didn't realize their mistake(?) and will approve us.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I can't wait for a n00b to make a thread being like "0mg i has SDK now how i make IOSU exploit and gacube emeleter on wii u?"


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

looks like I'm accepted going to download and start my career (hopefully)!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I am now downloading 10GB of Nintendo SDK content I may or may not need.....

Amazing


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Lectem said:


> It's sad, it's usually because of such retards flooding to get SDKs that compagnies stop giving those away. Especially for the ones like Nintendo that just opened to the mass. Please people don't be dumb and make it harder for nintendo and real developpers.


aren't you capable to read the end of my post?
let's quote my post:


Davidosky99 said:


> /s


IT WAS SARCASM, i did not nor do I intend to send this smartass


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> aren't you capable to read the end of my post?
> let's quote my post:
> 
> IT WAS SARCASM, i did not nor do I intend to send this smartass


I think he was just saying your post as an example. He knew it was sarcasm, he was just telling people to not really do this.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

remember to save your passwords somewhere because Nintendo generates a random password for you and you cant change it.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> remember to save your passwords somewhere because Nintendo generates a random password for you and you cant change it.


yeah, I lost it three times


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> remember to save your passwords somewhere because Nintendo generates a random password for you and you cant change it.


Yeah you can. I changed my password. They provide an link *https://ndid.mng.nintendo.net/ndid/* and click on my information and than change your password.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 8, 2016)

so why would anyone who is not into programming want to download this ? 

I don't get it why are people registering and downloading this stuff even though most of them will never need it and will never even have an idea what this is all about -.-V
I really doubt that all the people posting on these 9 pages saying the want the SDK are Programmer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Youkai said:


> so why would anyone who is not into programming want to download this ?
> 
> I don't get it why are people registering and downloading this stuff even though most of them will never need it and will never even have an idea what this is all about -.-V
> I really doubt that all the people posting on these 9 pages saying the want the SDK are Programmer.


We might not be "ultra programmer elite" but we (at least I and some others) are going to play around with it. We are going to try to build something with it. We don't have to be programmers to need it or want it.


----------



## Sumsquat (Jul 8, 2016)

Youkai said:


> so why would anyone who is not into programming want to download this ?
> 
> I don't get it why are people registering and downloading this stuff even though most of them will never need it and will never even have an idea what this is all about -.-V
> I really doubt that all the people posting on these 9 pages saying the want the SDK are Programmer.


Well, I get your point, but:
(I can only speak for myself)
I'm not a very good developer, I have some experience with Lua, Python & a little bit, not much, C.
But I'm a power user, and I'd like to understand my console just a bit better (plus enhancing my development skills).
So I look at official documentations, try to understand SDK samples and tinker a bit with the SDK on my own.
I think that's enough reasons to just try it. And I'd guess many other people here are just as curious as I am.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

registered and accepted . . . Worm Hole productions is a go . . lol


Youkai said:


> so why would anyone who is not into programming want to download this ?
> 
> I don't get it why are people registering and downloading this stuff even though most of them will never need it and will never even have an idea what this is all about -.-V
> I really doubt that all the people posting on these 9 pages saying the want the SDK are Programmer.


true im no dev (i made a crappy rpg maker game if that counts . . . but i doubt it counts) but i got excited when i read a comment about an official theme editor


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 8, 2016)

Official theme editor?????????????


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> Official theme editor?????????????


yup sir . . .  im downloading it now


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 8, 2016)

OOOMMMGGG


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Guys planning to use Unity:
> It exports as a CIA for dev consoles, you need to convert into Retail cia


Is there a tutorial on doing that?


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

what do wiiu unity export as?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> remember to save your passwords somewhere because Nintendo generates a random password for you and you cant change it.


I got an error page when I first attempted to activate my account so I had no choice but to password reset and now I'm using random characters as my password.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 8, 2016)

Succesfully registered 2 hours ago


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently 2 people got denied unless someone is trolling the poll.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Apparently 2 people got denied unless someone is trolling the poll.


They probably just tried to troll Nintendo, or entered in wrong info such as being an organization.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

is this or just making homebrew games better


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

exciting times for wiiu homebrew indeed bout time too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> is this or just making homebrew games better


This could be HUGE for homebrew. If everyone behaves and Nintendo doesn't shut everything down (this is speculation) but the SDK and tools could lead to better and bigger homebrew being made!


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Could someone make an "official homebrew channel" now as an cia and release it on torrents for people to use with the skycard?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> is this or just making homebrew games better


This isnt even homebrew territory anymore if we are going by its definition.

However this can give us a better understanding of the 3DS's architecture.


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I got an error page when I first attempted to activate my account so I had no choice but to password reset and now I'm using random characters as my password.


at the top of the page click "other sites" and select NDID and you can change the password there.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> what do wiiu unity export as?


Follow these steps:


Voxel Studios said:


> I haven't had any experience running NWF/Construct 2 projects, so unfortunately, I couldn't give any advice here.
> 
> But as for Unity, you can choose from 3 build types: Unpackaged (code/content/meta folders that are ready to be ran in Loadiine or on a DevKit; SDCard-Installable Images (the folder full of .app and .h3 files (Cannot be installed with the unblocked version of WUPInstaller); and a WUMAD image (Installable through a DevKit only (via the Config app, if I recall rightly). You should always choose 'Master' build types when running through Loadiine, as Dev build types do not work for some reason. (Probably lack of access to parts that are exclusive to DevKits only).





chartube12 said:


> Could someone make an "official homebrew channel" now as an cia and release it on torrents for people to use with the skycard?


Not without Nintendo's private signing key.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> This could be HUGE for homebrew. If everyone behaves and Nintendo doesn't shut everything down (this is speculation) but the SDK and tools could lead to better and bigger homebrew being made!


this violates it but could some one leak the sdks


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Not without Nintendo's private signing key.



I thought that would be the case, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> this violates it but could some one leak the sdks


Thats.....that's exactly what I was talking about XD. If somebody leaks it and Nintendo doesn't like it they could shut the accounts down and we would be shit out of luck.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Thats.....that's exactly what I was talking about XD. If somebody leaks it and Nintendo doesn't like it they could shut the accounts down and we would be shit out of luck.


well if they put it on mega and put a password on it idk if it would get taken off


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

i don't think nintendo give a shit anymore they are too busy preparing for the NX which WILL be replacing the wiiu despite what they say


----------



## nxwing (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> this violates it but could some one leak the sdks


Either register or wait. Registering should take less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

signed up, and got the email within a minute, got an error with the activation, but i only had to change my password and accept the NDA


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

if sdks are leaked it will be easier to make home brew games


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, I think that I will get started on sleeping now (it is 5:23 a.m. in my time zone). I will be back in about 8 hours.

I wonder if this article will be featured on the front page by the time that I wake up!


hacksn5s4 said:


> if sdks are leaked it will be easier to make home brew games


There is no longer any need to leak the SDKs!


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2016)

I got instant approval.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> if sdks are leaked it will be easier to make home brew games


Or people can do it legit and sign up....


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> if sdks are leaked it will be easier to make home brew games


at this point they really dont need to be leaked


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Or people can do it legit and sign up....


well i don't want to put games on eshop


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

crissyfox said:


> at the top of the page click "other sites" and select NDID and you can change the password there.


More details please? I see options to add more companies, users, change time zone, etc. But nothing about changing password.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Like everyone else is saying, the SDKs are super easy to get to. You just need to get a dev account. And you get stuff for getting a dev account like you get to put stuff in the eshop if you make something good.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> if sdks are leaked it will be easier to make home brew games


Any reason you cant register and get them yourself? No one so far has been denied access.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Reading through the agreements, it doesn't sound like this is a mistake at all. Nintendo probably wants hackers focusing on the old systems when the NeXt handheld and console systems launch, instead of sad new systems. Best way to do that is to throw them the tools they need/want to get started.


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> More details please? I see options to add more companies, users, change time zone, etc. But nothing about changing password.


click 'my information' on the left bar, and then click edit user above your user info. then there will be a new password option.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

do you need dev kits for this


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need dev kits for this


for *what*?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 8, 2016)

So it's safe to sign up? I don't want to get in legal trouble with nintendo or anything


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> So it's safe to sign up? I don't want to get in legal trouble with nintendo or anything


as long as you use tor+fake details+disclosed email, you should be safe


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Either register or wait. Registering should take less than 15 minutes.


stop being so kind . . . that's 14 more minuets than it takes (instant approval btw)


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> So it's safe to sign up? I don't want to get in legal trouble with nintendo or anything


yea as long as you arent planning on doing anything that violates the nda, and contract your signing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need dev kits for this


Nope, for Wii U you can load them with loadiine. Not sure about 3DS though.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Nope, for Wii U you can load them with loadiine. Not sure about 3DS though.


would stuff made run on cirta and cemu


----------



## gazzoose (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> this violates it but could some one leak the sdks


Why leak it? They seem to be accepting the majority of applicants so long as you have a valid email address. What value would leaking the SDK have?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need dev kits for this



Of course you need to order dev kits for the official SDKs.


----------



## -pm- (Jul 8, 2016)

Registration seems to be open up for everyone officially.
As Nintendo states in the meta information for search engines and news on the site aswell:



> 2016.07.07 - Nintendo has merged all of its developer programs into a single worldwide portal. Registration is open to all, with access provided shortly ...


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

gazzoose said:


> Why leak it? They seem to be accepting the majority of applicants so long as you have a valid email address. What value would leaking the SDK have?


making homebrew games some people don't want their games on eshop


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Of course you need to order dev kits for the official SDKs. Are you some kind of retard?


he is


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Nope, for Wii U you can load them with loadiine. Not sure about 3DS though.


for 3ds someone said you should be able to load them with a CFW.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need dev kits for this


Custom firmware alone combined with these tools should be sufficient for game development. Assuming that is your intent.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> making homebrew games some people don't want their games on eshop


You don't have to.....god. It's only going to be open for limited time. Why NOT create an account? You can have the bragging rights of saying "Yeah I _am *a Official Nintendo Developer*_!"


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> So it's safe to sign up? I don't want to get in legal trouble with nintendo or anything


now im no lawyer but . . . of course its safe (i used my real info [where applicable]) no one had to hack Nintendo servers to get it . . . there is no theft involved and even if this is (somehow) a huge oversight on nintendo's part ... thats on them and could not fall back upon you as you only did as they allowed


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Custom firmware alone combined with these tools should be sufficient for game development. Assuming that is your intent.


do you need devkits to make games with this if your system has cfw


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Is there a theme editor for Wii U?


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jul 8, 2016)

I would be really interested in developing some 3DS games, but I'm under 18 and I'm too chicken to provide real info. Problem is, I kinda wanna do some legitimate stuff.

Recommendations?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheReturningVoid said:


> I would be really interested in developing some 3DS games, but I'm under 18 and I'm too chicken to provide real info. Problem is, I kinda wanna do some legitimate stuff.
> 
> Recommendations?


Don't even dare to reveal the least of your info, it's too dangerous.
Just use fake details!


----------



## gazzoose (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> now im no lawyer but . . . of course its safe (i used my real info [where applicable]) no one had to hack Nintendo servers to get it . . . there is no theft involved and even if this is (somehow) a huge oversight on nintendo's part ... thats on them and could not fall back upon you as you only did as they allowed


From what I gather the only way to get in trouble with Ninty over this is to use the SDK for reverse engineering purposes, but I only skim-read the NDA, besides this it's all common sense stuff, like not leaking confidential stuff


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheReturningVoid said:


> I would be really interested in developing some 3DS games, but I'm under 18 and I'm too chicken to provide real info. Problem is, I kinda wanna do some legitimate stuff.
> 
> Recommendations?


I am under 18, and I entered my legal stuff. If they don't want us doing this stuff, they surly won't go for every individual people like us. Only people who leaked the stuff.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Don't even dare to reveal the least of your info, it's too dangerous.
> Just use fake details!



You sure? Even though I want to use this for legitimate purposes?


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> now im no lawyer but . . . of course its safe (i used my real info [where applicable]) no one had to hack Nintendo servers to get it . . . there is no theft involved and even if this is (somehow) a huge oversight on nintendo's part ... thats on them and could not fall back upon you as you only did as they allowed


basically, even if it is an error, we're entering into a legally binding contract with nintendo. they are giving us access to all the tools and we are agreeing to not leak or talk about any of the confidential material. we the end user cant get in trouble, unless we are faking our information or leaking any of the materials we agreed not to. The most nintendo could do is make us delete the files we downloaded.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheReturningVoid said:


> You sure? Even though I want to use this for legitimate purposes?


define legitimate purposes


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> define legitimate purposes


Developing actual games.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheReturningVoid said:


> Developing actual games.


for developing games with the toolkit to "yourself" you won't need legit info, for posting them on the eshop, you will


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need devkits to make games with this if your system has cfw


You can probably go as far as make the games but to some extent it will probably be nessesary to be published on the eShop.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh also, Nintendo gives you a key for Unity, so put in the key that it gives you instead of selecting personal edition.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need devkits to make games with this if your system has cfw


no



TheReturningVoid said:


> Developing actual games.


only legit if nintendo publishes them (so they can make there dime) that is assuming you are going to distribute said game


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Is there a theme editor for Wii U?


I don't even think there are wii u themes.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jul 8, 2016)

Is it possible to order actual dev hardware like 3DS panda units, capture/debugger units etc.?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> now im no lawyer but . . . of course its safe (i used my real info [where applicable]) no one had to hack Nintendo servers to get it . . . there is no theft involved and even if this is (somehow) a huge oversight on nintendo's part ... thats on them and could not fall back upon you as you only did as they allowed



Making software with the official SDKs and releasing said software as homebrew (aka unofficial software) would be in violation of Nintendo's ToS and NDA. Nintendo could if they wanted to sue everyone. However I don't believe that is Nintendo's intent. I believe they are trying to get homebrewers to stay focused on the current hardware so when the new systems are released, they won't draw as much attention. Basically I am saying Nintendo by doing this, is saying the NN3DS/N3DS and Wii-U lives are nearly officially dead. Homebrew all you want on our surplus crap. here comes our new shinnies.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> no
> 
> only legit if nintendo publishes them (so they can make there dime) that is assuming you are going to distribute said game


Well, you never know, in the future that may be a possibility. The only iffy spot for me is the address. My parents are separated, so I basically have 2 addresses, and I don't think they would be very happy at all if I disclosed their address to the interwebs.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Making software with the official SDKs and releasing said software as *homebrew* (aka unofficial software) would be in violation of Nintendo's ToS and NDA. Nintendo could if they wanted to sue everyone.


 the question was on signing up for.  not using the software without regard for the tos


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2016)

ItsMetaKnight said:


> Is it possible to order actual dev hardware like 3DS panda units, capture/debugger units etc.?



yes and there are cheaper snake units.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

even if im not 18?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> even if im not 18?


Yes


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yes


should i enter actual information orr?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> should i enter actual information orr?


It's up to you. I did it because I know nothing will be against me (because Nintendo is letting us do this) but it's your call. Whatever you feel comfortable with


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> It's up to you. I did it because I know nothing will be against me (because Nintendo is letting us do this) but it's your call. Whatever you feel comfortable with


do you still get a call from them after they go over your information?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

is a devkit needed because the games not signed by nintedo if you have a cfw 3ds i don't think that would matter since it can run unsigned stuff


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> do you still get a call from them after they go over your information?


call . . .? . . . you get an email


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jul 8, 2016)

Hmm, I think I'm gonna go with Tor+fake info for now, then open up an official acc with real information if I decide I want to in the future,


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> is a devkit needed because the games not signed by nintedo if you have a cfw 3ds i don't think that would matter since it can run unsigned stuff


hence the reason i answered no to your last question


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> call . . .? . . . you get an email


i remember that you get a conformation call about signing up : P


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> i remember that you get a conformation call about signing up : P


well i was not required to give any phone number so . . . no no calls will be made


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

no one CALLS anymore this is the digital age


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> do you still get a call from them after they go over your information?


I don't get a call.... but I get an email to sign the NRA agreement


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> well i was not required to give any phone number so . . . no no calls will be made


i'll try this out then


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

should i still sign up if i don't know any code


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> should i still sign up if i don't know any code


Yes


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

soooooo who has the balls to break the NRA and make some wiiu homebrew or a better loader?


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> should i still sign up if i don't know any code


does your lack of knowledge derail your want for the sdk's many many tools?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

what does this build the games as though cias?


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what does this build the games as though cias?


i would assume so . . . CTR, CIA these are nintendo's official  terms so i dont see why it would build anything else


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 8, 2016)

Now I'm an official Nintendo developer eheheh


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> i would assume so . . . CTR, CIA these are nintendo's official  terms so i dont see why it would build anything else


i don't know alot about game development but why would some one need a dev kit is it to run unsigned games


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Official Nintendo Developer Master-race here?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Official Nintendo Developer Master-race here?


a9lh master race still better


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

there was a problem with your account...
AWWWWWW MAAAAAAAANNN

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

should i contact the email address provided?


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i don't know alot about game development but why would some one need a dev kit is it to run unsigned games


to test the build of the app/game you are devolving on real 3ds hardware . . . modified fw (cfw) is (obviously) an infringement on the tos you agreed to when you bought your (personal) 3ds so you need a 3ds that can run (dev mode) apps hence to do this *legally* you need a dev 3ds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr.ButtButt said:


> there was a problem with your account...
> AWWWWWW MAAAAAAAANNN
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


reset your password
https://ndid.mng.nintendo.net/ndid/ForgotPassword


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> to test the build of the app/game you are devolving on real 3ds hardware . . . modified fw (cfw) is (obviously) an infringement on the tos you agreed to when you bought your (personal) 3ds so you need a 3ds that can run (dev mode) apps hence to do this *legally* you need a dev 3ds


you could also use the 3ds emulator and i have cfw 3ds also i don't think nintedo will know if im using a dev kit or a cfw 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> a9lh master race still better



Wii U master race


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> should i contact the email address provided?


noooooooooo


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

will i get banned if i use a cfw 3ds instead of a legit devkit


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Bootmode, PCFS or NAND?

Halp


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

do i cancel my life or.. what do?


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> will i get banned if i use a cfw 3ds instead of a legit devkit


i doubt it many of us use dev apps already (devmenu/bbm/savedatafiler/. . .ect)


----------



## mrissaoussama (Jul 8, 2016)

i registered and logged in. but i get this 
*Welcome to the Nintendo Developer Portal!*
Your company registration has not yet been approved, it may still be under review.

what do i do now


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> do i cancel my life or.. what do?





wormdood said:


> reset your password
> https://ndid.mng.nintendo.net/ndid/ForgotPassword


---------------


mrissaoussama said:


> i registered and logged in. but i get this
> *Welcome to the Nintendo Developer Portal!*
> Your company registration has not yet been approved, it may still be under review.
> 
> what do i do now


im curious dont flame me . . . but is Nintendo even available in your country?


----------



## mrissaoussama (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> im curious dont flame me . . . but is Nintendo even available in your country?


 not at all. not a single thing


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> ---------------
> im curious dont flame me . . . but is Nintendo even available in your country?


wrong reply, sorry


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

it its not available just use a vpn or some thing


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> will i get banned if i use a cfw 3ds instead of a legit devkit


Here's the thing, to test whatever you develop you don't necessarily need a devkit, you can TEST it on CFW. However, if you were to release it on eShop, I highly doubt Nintendo would allow it if you don't have a devkit (think of it this way "So wait, you made a game, but you never ordered a devkit, meaning you had no way to test it.")


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> Here's the thing, to test whatever you develop you don't necessarily need a devkit, you can TEST it on CFW. However, if you were to release it on eShop, I highly doubt Nintendo would allow it if you don't have a devkit (think of it this way "So wait, you made a game, but you never ordered a devkit, meaning you had no way to test it.")


well how do they know if your devkits legit or not you could of bought one of a firend or something


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

mrissaoussama said:


> not at all. not a single thing


thats probably why



Mr.ButtButt said:


> in uh.. the united states?
> yes.
> yes, I believe it is xD


that comment was meant for someone else you however should attempt to change your password (if you can) https://ndid.mng.nintendo.net/ndid/ForgotPassword?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

which one of you guys is going to make the the homebrew channel for wiiu?


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well how do they know if your devkits legit or not you could of bought one of a firend or something


You can't buy one from a friend. Or even use one that is not 'yours'. Nintendo keeps a registry of all devkits (as even when you get it it's technically their property and they can request it back) and part of requirements to actually get one, is to have a safe so nobody unauthorized can't access it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> which one of you guys is going to make the the homebrew channel for wiiu?


ur mum

ROASTEEEEEEEDDDDD

No, but in all seriousness, I don't know. How about you do it


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

if you just want to make a homebrew game with it you could


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well how do they know if your devkits legit or not you could of bought one of a firend or something



I doubt you're allowed to actually sell dev-units, so that excuse wouldn't work. If you don't buy one from Nintendo under that dev account, they should have every reason to believe you can't test your games.


----------



## badger_vm (Jul 8, 2016)

I downloaded the wiiU unity's sdk, installed and activated it, but when i try to compile a project it says "failed to load Wiiu's shaderUtils.dll", anyone has this problem?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

well thats the problem for me i don't have money to be buying devkits but i have a cfw 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

badger_vm said:


> I downloaded the wiiU unity's sdk, installed and activated it, but when i try to compile a project it says "failed to load Wiiu's shaderUtils.dll", anyone has this problem?


YEP. I don't know why the fuck it's doing this. 

Halp


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> thats probably why
> 
> that comment was meant for someone else you however should attempt to change your password (if you can) https://ndid.mng.nintendo.net/ndid/ForgotPassword?


that worked! thank you so much, bby! <3


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well thats the problem for me i don't have money to be buying devkits but i have a cfw 3ds


Again, as long as you don't plan to release something officially on eShop it doesn't matter.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> Again, as long as you don't plan to release something officially on eShop it doesn't matter.


whats the program used for devloping games on the 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow, Unity is being a huge piece of shit. Has anyone here tried compiling something? Has it worked out? I am just going to try out the Web framework...


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Wow, Unity is being a huge piece of shit. Has anyone here tried compiling something? Has it worked out? I am just going to try out the Web framework...


what details do you need to put in to sign up


----------



## Deleted member 383323 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hacker voice: "we're in"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what details do you need to put in to sign up


To Nintendo? Just basic Stuff like Name, Address, and email. And a made up company name


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

can you convert games made with this to 3dsx for non cfw users

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> To Nintendo? Just basic Stuff like Name, Address, and email. And a made up company name


i don't feel like putting my adress in


----------



## badger_vm (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> YEP. I don't know why the fuck it's doing this.
> 
> Halp


http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/877820/shaders-are-failing-to-load.html

http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/841038/shader-compilation-fails-for-wii-u.html

there are some people who fixed it, but somehow I cant manage to fix it


----------



## wawnord (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm just wondering, why there is no NX section. I think it is no mistake from bigN to open the developer portal. Nx is further more for the chosen ones and big developers


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

now that i have the sdk i need to learn how to actually use it fully XP


----------



## GlitchyDavid (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm tempted to do this but i want to wait it out till i'm 18.

*watches thread*

Also, forgive me if i'm stupid but what's TOR. Kinda like vpn i think?


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

How long does this usually take? It's been like 3 hours or so.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

GlitchyDavid said:


> I'm tempted to do this but i want to wait it out till i'm 18.
> 
> *watches thread*
> 
> Also, forgive me if i'm stupid but what's tor. Kinda like vpn i think?


I don't think this will even be available when you are 18....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> No, but in all seriousness, I don't know. How about you do it


i can't even program a VCR yet alone an APP


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> How long does this usually take? It's been like 3 hours or so.





wormdood said:


> im curious dont flame me . . . but is Nintendo even available in your country?


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> -quote-



It isn't, but if that were the problem they wouldn't even put it on the country list.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

can you fake your address  cause they might come to my house or some thing


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> How long does this usually take? It's been like 3 hours or so.



How did you register? If as company then you will have to wait. If as individual, you should've put your first and last name as your company name (as said when you hover over the question mark) instead of making up some company.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It isn't, but if that were the problem they wouldn't even put it on the country list.


i see your logic . . .but i think that's the common link here . . . of the two people i have seen with this problem (yourself included) you both have that in common . . . try to sign up using a vpn . . . if im correct it may will make a difference


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> How did you register? If as company then you will have to wait. If as individual, you should've put your first and last name as your company name (as said when you hover over the question mark) instead of making up some company.


I registered as an individual and I did put in my full name as my company name




wormdood said:


> i see your logic . . .but i think that's the common link here . . . of the two people i have seen with this problem (yourself included) you both have that in common . . . try to sign up using a vpn . . . if im correct it may will make a difference


Eh, gonna wait until tomorrow, maybe they gotta verify the address or something


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> can you fake your address  cause they might come to my house or some thing


Are you 5? No, they won't come to your house.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Are you 5? No, they won't come to your house.


It's best not to answer him honestly, every thread he posts in he acts like a know-it-all shitposting 5-year-old.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Are you 5? No, they won't come to your house.


will your account not get activated if you fake address id like to fake it anyways


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> will your account not get activated if you fake address id like to fake it anyways


i imagine putting in fake information voids your contract, since you are falsifying information on a legal document, i think its actually illegal in the states.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

crissyfox said:


> i imagine putting in fake information voids your contract, since you are falsifying information on a legal document, i think its actually illegal in the states.


Yeah it is.


----------



## Deleted member 383323 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm 13. I got the reply instantly, it's almost like it's automaticly sent just like any other website confirmation.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah it is.


i just wonder why they need you address though


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i just wonder why they need you address though


The fact you don't know why an address is needed on a LEGAL document proves you are too young to do this.


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i just wonder why they need you address though


legal reasons


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i just wonder why they need you address though


So they can ship you a free Wii U dev it if you sign up. Don't you want that?


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i just wonder why they need you address though


So they know where to send your free Wii U and New 3DS XL, duuh.

Edit: Ninja'd by @VinLark


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> can you fake your address  cause they might come to my house or some thing


they gonna roll up in dem black vans and fuck u up!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

crissyfox said:


> legal reasons


does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> So they can ship you a free Wii U dev it if you sign up. Don't you want that?





NikolaMiljevic said:


> So they know where to send your free Wii U and New 3DS XL, duuh.





Bladexdsl said:


> they gonna roll up in dem black vans and fuck u up!



There's basically 2 kinds of people.



hacksn5s4 said:


> does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


Yes.


----------



## GlitchyDavid (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


yes


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


50 years in jail or so.


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


it depends on country, but probably. it is a legal document and usually lying on legal documents is illegal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


Yeah, they come up and rape you with the 2DS dev kit. After they are done you have to sign a contract to promise to not tell anybody about it.

too much?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

i guess i can't make homebrew apps with this or i will have the cops at my house since it violates it


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

This is turning into another shitthread


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


you'll end up like kongnutz


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> This is turning into another shitthread


Welcome to GBAtemp.


----------



## chrisall76 (Jul 8, 2016)

badger_vm said:


> I downloaded the wiiU unity's sdk, installed and activated it, but when i try to compile a project it says "failed to load Wiiu's shaderUtils.dll", anyone has this problem?





VinLark said:


> Wow, Unity is being a huge piece of shit. Has anyone here tried compiling something? Has it worked out? I am just going to try out the Web framework...



Follow the "Getting Started with Unity for Wii U" guide on the website ("Getting Started" > "WiiU").


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does that mean you will get in big trouble if you violate it


as big as my dick  . . .
actually that's probably no big deal then


----------



## GlitchyDavid (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> Welcome to GBAtemp.


GBAtemp in a nutshell lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Last shitpost I promise


hacksn5s4 said:


> i guess i can't make homebrew apps with this or i will have the cops at my house since it violates it


Yeah, I hear Reggie gets you in his van if you violate the agreement personally....so you better have your body ready.....

k


----------



## Deleted member 383323 (Jul 8, 2016)

So am I seriously going to get fucced up? R.I.P.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

SuperAce20 said:


> So am I seriously going to get fucced up? R.I.P.


nah fam its just a joke just roll with it mkay?


----------



## Olmectron (Jul 8, 2016)

Yay! I tried to apply as Nintendo Developer some months ago, just to receive a message telling me "the Nintendo Developer program is not available in your country". Now, Mexico is an option in the Publishing page! Not the same for all other South America countries, though.


----------



## crissyfox (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i guess i can't make homebrew apps with this or i will have the cops at my house since it violates it


they wont come for that, now if you took all the contents of the sdk and nintendos documents and sold them to a differnt company then they would get police involved, most likely.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

using this is an easier way to make homebrew but it violates it using it for that


----------



## Olmectron (Jul 8, 2016)

Off the temp for a while, everyone. Out to develop nice games. See you later!


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> using this is an easier way to make homebrew but it violates it using it for that


Well, the biggest problem is not even releasing a built homebrew app, back in the days of Old Xbox scene all homebrew was made with pirated official XDK, and nobody had trouble for releasing an app. What is problematic would be releasing the source code, as that could be seen as violating the NDA, and a lot of people wouldn't install a piece of homebrew that doesn't have source to check if it won't brick their console.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

you need a dev kit to put it on eshop which is a problem


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> Well, the biggest problem is not even releasing a built homebrew app, back in the days of Old Xbox scene all homebrew was made with pirated official XDK, and nobody had trouble for releasing an app. What is problematic would be releasing the source code, as that could be seen as violating the NDA, and a lot of people wouldn't install a piece of homebrew that doesn't have source to check if it won't brick their console.


i think this statement used to be true relevant . . . before a9lh that is . . . now everyone is convinced their 3ds is untouchable


----------



## ofan (Jul 8, 2016)

Just applied and got accepted within minutes. Might try some 3ds dev in next few months.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

idk why nintedo would not let us use our own 3ds as a devkit though


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> idk why nintedo would not let us use our own 3ds as a devkit though


Because it's illegal to use an unofficially modified 3DS as a devkit


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> idk why nintedo would not let us use our own 3ds as a devkit though


Because that would be useless to almost everybody getting a 3DS and they could hurt their 3DS if it had all the shit open.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

well what can't you do with this if you don't have a legit devkit


----------



## ofan (Jul 8, 2016)

Where does it say you can only use a devkit?


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> idk why nintedo would not let us use our own 3ds as a devkit though



Because that's not how these things work? A normal 3DS can run commercial, officially signed, games. If you could run custom applications on a normal 3DS, you'd open yourself up to piracy with minimal effort from the end users. Which is bad.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ofan said:


> Where does it say you can only use a devkit?



You need a devkit as it's the official tool for development. If you want Nintendo to remain open about this and allow for indie development this easily, use the proper channels for things. Don't screw it up by being an idiot (Not directed at you specifically, more of a general statement).


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> idk why nintedo would not let us use our own 3ds as a devkit though


assuming you are not simply trolling . . . because there is a difference between allowing you to develop and giving everyone access to the ability to run unsigned apps
ie.  everyone would make there units dev consoles and dev version of retail games would likely end up leaked and all over the internet for the world to install with there new cfw dev console


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

You don't need a devkit to play your apps you make if you convert to retail but I'm not sure how to do that, maybe if you ask nicely to someone like Ryan or rei they can tell you, or I can try find some info and not share it like some people


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> You don't need a devkit to play your apps you make if you convert to retail but I'm not sure how to do that, maybe if you ask nicely to someone like Ryan or rei they can tell you, or I can try find some info and not share it like some people


On wii u you can play them in Loadiine.....

IF THEY WILL EVEN FUCKING COMPILE?


----------



## GlitchyDavid (Jul 8, 2016)

Now i feel like i actually need to sign up.
But i dont want to be liable of age.
(I am the kind of person thats scared of something like this straight away)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> On wii u you can play them in Loadiine.....
> 
> IF THEY WILL EVEN FUCKING COMPILE?


You haven't been able to get them to compile? Make sure you have all the right decision things installed correctly dig the right environment variables. Also make sure you activate the licenses on some programs like multi


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## badger_vm (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> You haven't been able to get them to compile? Make sure you have all the right decision things installed correctly dig the right environment variables. Also make sure you activate the licenses on some programs like multi


Could you please tell us how you managed to compile things? I have installed UnityforWiiU_3_.... and the unity for wiiu support, activated it but whenever I try to compile anything it says that it can not open /system/win64/shaderutils.dll 

I have created a dev environment and installed the sdk from the nintendo Dev interface but it shows the same error :/


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

i do not have a dev kit what can i do with this


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 8, 2016)

All these SDK things sounds so tempting... but I still don't wanna register. IDK why.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> All these SDK things sounds so tempting... but I still don't wanna register. IDK why.


If you really don't want to register just wait for the leak or don't get them at all. Nothing's forcing you to register.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> If you really don't want to register just wait for the leak or don't get them at all. Nothing's forcing you to register.


AFAIK there _was_ a leak.


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> If you really don't want to register just wait for the leak or don't get them at all. Nothing's forcing you to register.



If someone doesn't want to register (Most likely due to not having any valid reason to), they probably don't need access to the SDK or anything else.

Honestly, leaking this is a terrible idea. It's easy to get official access, at which point you're within your legal rights to use the SDK. Leaking it is illegal. Do not do it. It accomplishes nothing and is generally a shitty thing to do.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Can me an @olec04 please have credit in OP for this I've literally helped ALL these reported temp members and so did olec Thanks!
> 
> And so far loving the awesomeness!


Wow I actually just pmed him  and yes i agree


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 8, 2016)

How much does the development hardware cost?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

If somebody leaks this, and Nintendo wants to do something about it, they will. It will fuck us over, fuck them over, fuck everybody who even wanted this over. This could be big in homebrew creation and if somebody leaks it that may be lost. It's so fucking easy to sign up and the person who is "waiting for a leak" needs to stop and sign up. You get exclusive access to it. I don't get why people DON'T want to sign up. It's literally the same signing up here and Nintendo dev account. You just need to check an extra box.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> How much does the development hardware cost?


Pandas typically 300 SNAKES cost 500 PARTNER-CTR DEBUGGER cost 2k


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

Can I get credit for being the first person to sign up recently and find out it's so easy
kek
jk, i dont care, y'all can have your sdk in peace


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> How much does the development hardware cost?


Wii U, 3K. 3DS, like 1K at the most.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Pandas typically 300 SNAKES cost 500 PARTNER-CTR DEBUGGER cost 2k


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

For some reason I am extremely worried that some legal stuff id going to happen, simply because I'm under 18, and because I have no history of being a game dev, lol.

I did it anyway though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope, actually 3DS at most will cost 3K it seems.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

a cfw 3ds can do same thing has devkit and its way cheaper to bad nintedo will not let you use your own 3ds as a devkit


----------



## Arcanuskun (Jul 8, 2016)

Got in already after registering. That was fast


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

I have the slight feeling that this wasn't supposed to happen and Nintendo is like "shit what are all these game devs doing sigining up"
And they might just ban us all.
But who cares it works for now.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

Partner-ctr debugging+ capture card costs 3k


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 8, 2016)

That's a lot cash.

I admit I was thinking, maybe someone could use these tools for further hacking the 3DS, but on a second thought, the 3DS is already hacked to pieces. What else do you possibly want? I think I'll pass here.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

They ain't banning me


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

"On acceptance, you and the individual identified as Administrator for your company will be notified that you are authorized to access Nintendo Confidential Information, as well as development and technical support resources."

Umm...What?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> "On acceptance, you and the individual identified as Administrator for your company will be notified that you are authorized to access Nintendo Confidential Information, as well as development and technical support resources."
> 
> Umm...What?


You are confirming you are admin of your company.
Your "company" is yourself, so say yes.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

My dev team is my company


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> You are confirming you are admin of your company.
> Your "company" is yourself, so say yes.


Ah, OK.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, I would love this a lot more if

a) Unity would compile anything
b) The support forums knew ANYTHING about the shader error. 
c) Their was another tool to compile Wii U games


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

I created two accounts and none got validated. How much i must wait?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

a hacked 3ds is like a devkit one well a new 3ds is you have ntr streaming for video can run unsigned apps


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> I created two accounts and none got validated. How much i must wait?


Is Nintendo available in your country?


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Is Nintendo available in your country?


Im on spain, so, yes.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> a hacked 3ds is like a devkit one well a new 3ds is you have ntr streaming for video can run unsigned apps


Devkit app requires csu to cia convertsion


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

do you think people will make homebrew with these even though it violates it


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Should I put my real personal info in the boxes (ie: Address, city, etc.)?


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Should I put my real personal info in the boxes (ie: Address, city, etc.)?


I did put fake info (but a real direction and a name that can be perfectly real) and they didnt aprove me yet.


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Should I put my real personal info in the boxes (ie: Address, city, etc.)?



Do you intend on legitimately using this? If so, yes.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

fake info results in possibly not being accepted sooooo


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> i see your logic . . .but i think that's the common link here . . . of the two people i have seen with this problem (yourself included) you both have that in common . . . try to sign up using a vpn . . . if im correct it may will make a difference


Writing you back to say that registering with a fake US address worked, and I have access to everything now. Welp, that's one mystery solved.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Should I put my real personal info in the boxes (ie: Address, city, etc.)?


Yeah, I did and Nintendo likely wants this to happen. So I would put real info because there is really no downside to not putting it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Should I put my real personal info in the boxes (ie: Address, city, etc.)?


Only if you are a developer. If you just want to grab the SDK tools for the sake of grabbing the SDK tools I wouldn't bother signing up.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> Do you intend on legitimately using this? If so, yes.


I mean, I want to see how it works and what I can do with it, but I don't intend to actually make games and release them (because I'm underage and it's probably illegal).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you think people will make homebrew with these even though it violates it


As long as nobody Leaks the SDK, we will be fine. Now if somebody submits it to the eshop.....


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 8, 2016)

Is it free ?


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

can a Moderator add me and @TheVinAnator 's credits in please


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

i do not have dev kit so il only be able to make games homebrew


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Only if you are a developer. If you just want to grab the SDK tools for the sake of grabbing the SDK tools I wouldn't bother signing up.


Well it's not like it's going to be leaked soon.....sooooooooooo


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow. North Korea is in the country list.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> As long as nobody Leaks the SDK, we will be fine. Now if somebody submits it to the eshop.....


It'd be hilarious to see what happens.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

plz add me to crodits i halped people sign up to the nintendo dev and have been halping people

also am master race pl0x


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

if someone could give me a finished eshop version then i would be happy to submit a hbrew app to nintendo


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Writing you back to say that registering with a fake US address worked, and I have access to everything now. Welp, that's one mystery solved.


woot i just figured out blues clues . . . i just figured out blues clues . . . i just figured out blues clues
someone give me a cookie
or at least add me to the credits lol


----------



## guisadop (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm very happy that Nintendo is allowing indie devs so easy access to their dev kits.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 8, 2016)

Woohoo!  Success!

Time to start my series of eShop titles inspired by Ubisoft's Imagine series!


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

soo you have 300/500/2k/3k dollars? 



guisadop said:


> I'm very happy that Nintendo is allowing indie devs so easy access to their dev kits.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

OK, so I did get accepted. Yay!

Now where do I find the damn tools...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I think the early people deserve to be in the credits. I was one of the first confirmed Nintendo Developer Master Race.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I think the early people deserve to be in the credits. I was one of the first confirmed Nintendo Developer Master Race.


Because one of my team members helped you which i showed them how to do


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Wow, the official theme maker is defiantly what I'll be using from now on.


What's the name of the download that's contained in? Is that in the SDK files?


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> What's the name of the download that's contained in? Is that in the SDK files?


No its a file on its own


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Because one of my team members helped you which i showed them how to do


If I pwned U is one of your "team mebers" than yeah, but I did most of it by myself.

But you seem really getty to become on the credits. Like, dude. It's a fucking forum post. You didn't create science. Anyone could have done this lmao


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

are the devkit 3ds slimar to a hacked cfw 3ds


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

No @TheVinAnator @Cherry Pie and @PaiiNSteven are the members

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hacksn5s4 said:


> are the devkit 3ds slimar to a hacked cfw 3ds


No


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

olec04 said:


> No @TheVinAnator @Cherry Pie and @PaiiNSteven are the members
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh, well than no your members didn't show me how to.....


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

is the devkit a 3ds even though idk much about game devlopment stuff


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

I downloaded the "NintendoWareForCTR"

So now I'll be able to make music and sprites?


----------



## Deleted member 383323 (Jul 8, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> How much does the development hardware cost?


I believe it's somewhere between $2K and $4K


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> is the devkit a 3ds even though idk much about game devlopment stuff



I don't quite understand your question. Dev units are not similar to retail units. The dev units cannot run commercial games. You cannot use one as a normal 3DS.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok. TheVinanator probably showed @I pwned U! how to do iy
As @TheVinAnator posted 


TheVinAnator said:


> Can me an @olec04 please have credit in OP for this I've literally helped ALL these reported temp members and so did olec Thanks!
> 
> And so far loving the awesomeness!





VinLark said:


> Oh, well than no your members didn't show me how to.....


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jul 8, 2016)

Unity seems to work great on N3DS 



Spoiler


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> I don't quite understand your question. Dev units are not similar to retail units. The dev units cannot run commercial games. You cannot use one as a normal 3DS.


yes but dev units can run unsigned games slimar to a  hacked 3ds


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yes but dev units can run unsigned games slimar to a  hacked 3ds



No. They can run apps signed by you or your company. They will not function as a 3DS, which is why they aren't available for public sale. They are tools for development and testing, not game consoles.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Still....your members didn't show me. I basically did it on my own. It wasn't some great challenge. It was filling out a business form.

You may have found out about it, but stop acting like you created it lmao.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

Townsperson said:


> No. They can run apps signed by you or your company. They will not function as a 3DS, which is why they aren't available for public sale. They are tools for development and testing, not game consoles.


yes but you can also use a hacked 3ds to test the games on


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> Unity seems to work great on N3DS
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ah nice! How did you fix the shader error?


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yes but you can also use a hacked 3ds to test the games on



Yes, because hacked 3DS' have no signature checks. They can run any software designed for a 3DS. A dev unit is not the same.


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Ah nice! How did you fix the shader error?


Dunno, just ported the Project I made for Wii U by modify the MainCameras and the control scripts


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

should i really sign up though what will i be able to do with it with out devkit


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> at least download via tor, so they don't log your real address


Why is it such an issue? They're the ones giving access to the sdk. 

Nintendo "Well you see, judge. I gave him development software for my companies platform"

Judge "ok.."

Ninty "well, we'd like to sue him for using it."

Judge ""


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Why is it such an issue? They're the ones giving access to the sdk.
> 
> Nintendo "Well you see, judge. I gave him development software for my companies platform"
> 
> ...



As long as you're using this legitimately, there's no issue. Hell, you're more at risk for putting false info into a legally binding contract.

Again, if you sign up and use the tools (Or don't, as nothing requires you to produce something) properly, Nintendo has no legal action to take against you. If you leak things or break the NDA, that's a different story.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Why is it such an issue? They're the ones giving access to the sdk.
> 
> Nintendo "Well you see, judge. I gave him development software for my companies platform"
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! I don't get why people are so afraid of this.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> Unity seems to work great on N3DS
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


How did you get Unity?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

this is only useful if you violate it because devkits are expensive meaning your games can only be homebrew


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what details do you need to put in to sign up


Email, address, full name, uhhhh, confirm youre 18, yadda yadda


----------



## wawnord (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> How did you get Unity?


from the nintendo dev site?


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> EXACTLY! I don't get why people are so afraid of this.


The thing is, we signed up without really paying attention to the terms of service (or whatever they were called), so the violation of that particular thing might cause legal action. (IDK, I'm guessing.)


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> To Nintendo? Just basic Stuff like Name, Address, and email. And a made up company name


Unkess you apply as an individual


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

wawnord said:


> from the nintendo dev site?


Doesn't it cost a shit ton of money?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 8, 2016)

Going to try to get in fam


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Doesn't it cost a shit ton of money?


No, only the dev kits cost money. You can download Unity for free. Just get the Nintendo Dev Interface


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Doesn't it cost a shit ton of money?


No.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> No, only the dev kits cost money. You can download Unity for free. Just get the Nintendo Dev Interface


That is stupidly easy to get lol. I'm going to do so much stupid stuff on this.


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Where can i download the tools? I created an account and verified my email.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 8, 2016)

Strange. I can not log in at all. I can log into the unity Wii U forums but then go to the announcement and click on the link. However, I can not sign into the NDP


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Signed up, where do we/how do we install the tools?


----------



## 9fiftyfive (Jul 8, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Grabbed all the Wii U and 3ds files.
> Was certainly very easy, took me 10 minutes to set up with TOR+Fake Info(for security)+Disclosed(created on TOR) Email


Where can we find the files?


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

Maybe with this, Lone Wolf DS can be ported to 3DS and be given a face lift?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 8, 2016)

9fiftyfive said:


> Where can we find the files?


if you register an account, on developer assistance/info, and then the download section


----------



## wawnord (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Doesn't it cost a shit ton of money?


Heeeeelllllooooo Mcfly?  If you have an Dev Account, you can grab every dev software like unity from there


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 8, 2016)

For anyone still wondering this is not a glitch in the system


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

I cant download them. There isnt any download there. Can anyone help me? XD


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

I like how I'm a kid in sitting on my bed in my room, with my computer on my lap, while downloading the biggest gaming company's development software.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

what can you develop in besides unity

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what can you develop in besides unity
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



You can code it yourself....


----------



## mistyhands (Jul 8, 2016)

Has this been fixed then?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

mistyhands said:


> Has this been fixed then?
> 
> View attachment 55556


Hmmm I didn't think that was ever a problem. Have you checked your email?


----------



## mistyhands (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Hmmm I didn't think that was ever a problem. Have you checked your email?


Yep. I had to click this link:


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

mistyhands said:


> Yep. I had to click this link:
> 
> View attachment 55558


Im im the same situation. I dont know how to proceed.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm in! Today is going to be fun!


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

Upon registration you should receive 2 emails, one with confirmation, the other with NDA. You must click links in both, only then it will work. If you only got one email, check your spam folder.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

WOOOOOOO!!!!

Now I can start work on Unity for 3DS!


----------



## mistyhands (Jul 8, 2016)

Nevermind, just got the NDA email.


----------



## Drakia (Jul 8, 2016)

Just copying this from my post in another thread:
If anyone plans on using this to develop actual 3ds games for release on the eshop, keep in mind that while registering and getting the tools is free, the dev kit hardware is $2000+, and while you can probably use cfw to test, good luck explaining to Nintendo how you tested your game without their hardware.
You can NOT use just a Panda unit for testing (~$200), as they require CTR flash cards w/ a CTR flash card writer (It ends up costing more than the SNAKE DEV unit).

So yes, this is awesome, and could be helpful to some people for homebrew. But don't expect to be a 12 year old sitting in your room releasing games on the eShop, because there is a pretty big money barrier to officially releasing games. Not that that's a bad thing, and if you think so, you're probably too young to remember the Atari era


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Also it was also this easy before the update so there is a little mistake in the OP!


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

...









Nah, but seriously. Maybe I can finally do something with my life and learn coding and stop just sitting around jerking off all day in my 100 degree room that has no AC in the summer with the window closed.


----------



## HtheB (Jul 8, 2016)

Done!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

HtheB said:


> Done!


Congrats

Welcome to the master race


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

I didnt receive the fuckin' NDA email? What im doing wrong?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> I didnt receive the fuckin' NDA email? What im doing wrong?


Is Nintendo in your country?


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Is Nintendo in your country?


Yes, im from Spain.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> Yes, im from Spain.


Okay, well did you select Individual while signing up?


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Okay, well did you select Individual while signing up?


Yes.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> WOOOOOOO!!!! I got accepted almost instantly after I clicked the "Submit application" button!!
> 
> Now I can start work on Unity for 3DS!


You and me both, brotha from another dev team

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yacepi15 said:


> Yes.


Try resetting the password if you get an error, that worked for me.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

How does the Dev Interface work?


----------



## Deleted member 383323 (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, I'm halfway through downloading every single thing from the site. Anyone else doing the same?


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 8, 2016)

operation nintendo infiltration almost accomplished...


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Someone on spain was able to create a account?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr.ButtButt said:


> You and me both, brotha from another dev team
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I can access my account but it says thats waiting for verification.


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

Do I have to use my official information?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> How does the Dev Interface work?


It's basically just a download client for your stuff.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

DKB said:


> Do I have to use my official information?


I did, and I got accepted ASAP. According to the people that helped me, it's better if you do.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

DKB said:


> Do I have to use my official information?


It's better to use your real stuff (because it is a legal contract) but you can use fake info if you want. Just don't make it to wacky or they won't accept you.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 8, 2016)

DKB said:


> Do I have to use my official information?


You don't have to. Since I'm legal age to publish I did.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> It's better to use your real stuff (because it is a legal contract) but you can use fake info if you want. Just don't make it to wacky or they won't accept you.


So don't call yourself John Doe and claim you live on Alpha Street 42?


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, I just will. lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> So don't call yourself John Doe and claim you live on Pen Island 42?


shhhhhhhhhh they can't know my secret


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 8, 2016)

im still waiting for my email. Maybe it was because i signed up with ryan origanally with that nnid?


----------



## Conn0r (Jul 8, 2016)

I registered my Dev team name as TeamTemp.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> im still waiting for my email. Maybe it was because i signed up with ryan origanally with that nnid?


No that shouldn't be a problem

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Conn0r said:


> I registered my Dev team name as TeamTemp.


tfw this site goes down


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> btw a bit off topic but someone did leak the sdk (your sig)


Well guys it's time to pack up we are done for. We had a good run but we better have our bodys ready for Reggie rape time.

jk. It wasn't olec right?


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

Hype.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well guys it's time to pack up we are done for. We had a good run but we better have our bodys ready for Reggie rape time.
> 
> jk. It wasn't olec right?


Might be a stupid question, but what happens if it gets leaked?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well guys it's time to pack up we are done for. We had a good run but we better have our bodys ready for Reggie rape time.
> 
> jk. It wasn't olec right?


Nah he wouldn't

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Udet21 said:


> Might be a stupid question, but what happens if it gets leaked?


the person that gets caught will be taken into serious legal action by Nintendo


----------



## CuriousTommy (Jul 8, 2016)

Out of curiosity, are the tools Windows only, or are they available on Mac or Linux?


Townsperson said:


> If someone doesn't want to register (Most likely due to not having any valid reason to), they probably don't need access to the SDK or anything else.
> 
> Honestly, leaking this is a terrible idea. It's easy to get official access, at which point you're within your legal rights to use the SDK. Leaking it is illegal. Do not do it. It accomplishes nothing and is generally a shitty thing to do.


My concern with signing up is that if I do agree to the NDA and if I ever get the get the skills to analyze file format, I would never be allowed to share how the format works, even if I were to implement an application from scratch that does not use any of Nintendo's proprietary tools.

And also not being able to share the source code of any software that I make on the SDK.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

do you need to fake your age to use this is under the age of 18


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need to fake your age to use this is under the age of 18



Yes.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do you need to fake your age to use this is under the age of 18


You can, you are just not gonna upload to the eshop at all


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

do they have linux support
and if not they are missing out on a lot of developers (me being one of them)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Might be a stupid question, but what happens if it gets leaked?









DKB said:


> Hype.







I'm sorry I will stop with the memes


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> do they have linux support
> and if not they are missing out on a lot of developers (me being one of them)


Nope. Exes only AFAIK.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I'm sorry I will stop with the memes


Jesus fuck lol.


----------



## windwakr (Jul 8, 2016)

-


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

DKB said:


> Yes.


yeah idk why they won't let young devs to it


----------



## CuriousTommy (Jul 8, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Nope. Exes only AFAIK.


Well that sucks. But that seems to be the case, the leaked SDK's were only for Windows anyway.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Nope. Exes only AFAIK.


could you write an unofficial SDK for linux, or would ninty dissaprove?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Holy shit. Unity might be working now....

hypehypehypehype


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> could you write an unofficial SDK for linux, or would ninty dissaprove?


Well, maybe wine would work.


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yeah idk why they won't let young devs to it



Because it involves NDAs and legally binding contracts. It's not something you usually allow children into.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> Well, maybe wine would work.


I don't want to use wine though :c


----------



## loco365 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yeah idk why they won't let young devs to it


Because there's legally binding documents in there (Such as NDAs, credit card information, etc), and if you release on the e-Shop and profit from it, that can go towards taxes. It's a very legitimate reason.


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 8, 2016)

Its been 15 minutes. Should i be concerned?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

also fuck I need to enter my address
nope
any suggestions for a fake address
edit: also city and country


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

i think its a good idea to make your account using tor if your going to leak it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> also fuck I need to enter my address
> nope
> any suggestions for a fake address


M8, just put something like 487 Mulberry Street


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i think its a good idea to make your account using tor if your going to leak it



Nobody better not fucking dare leak it.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> M8, just put something like 487 Mulberry Street


ok

fake name aswell plz


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> ok
> 
> fake name aswell plz


Hmmmmmmmmm. 

Daniel Insidious


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

DKB said:


> Nobody better not fucking dare leak it.


It's been done for over a day


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

That actually sounds like a pretty cool name lol


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Because there's legally binding documents in there (Such as NDAs, credit card information, etc), and if you release on the e-Shop and profit from it, that can go towards taxes. It's a very legitimate reason.


but young devs make there games free like if you made your game as a hobby and not for money it would be free


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

I'll use this
http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

I can't get the programs to show up the Dev thingy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It's been done for over a day


Let's pretend it never happened so we can live in the fantasy that everything is alright.

My fun isn't over yet. The leak apparently big enough to attract BIG attention.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

*Zak Kemp*
42 Kendell Street
SHEFFIELD
S2 8ES


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It's been done for over a day



Yeah..clueless why I ever said that. Knew someone was going to do it. lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Let's pretend it never happened so we can live in the fantasy that everything is alright.
> 
> My fun isn't over yet. The leak apparently big enough to attract BIG attention.


True although I spread word first, and started this thread bam I feel extra special


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It's still not aloud either way personally I lied but it was wrong and I shouldn't of PERIOD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



but by the time people turn 18 that arent the 3ds will be replaced with a newer handheld


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Im very confused... Anyone can explain me step by step how do i register?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

ALTHOUGH from what I know it has been ONLY the sdk, and most people do not know how to convert the cias into a usable format, so HA


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 8, 2016)

How long does the nda email take?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

any way to get 3dsxs from this so people with out cfw can play games you make


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> How long does the nda email take?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



It took me as long as it took me to login into my gmail. So, 3 seconds.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> Im very confused... Anyone can explain me step by step how do i register?


copy pasted from other members I helped Not sure how much works on regular dev spoofing or if you ment this but this is the official dev fw that they sell on those 2-3 k dev consoles (IKR), I don't know if it's EXACTLY the most updated same thing but it'll do:https://gbatemp.net/threads/tutorial-installing-dev-firmware-and-dev-apps-on-retail-3ds.429773/ and for signing up go to this:https://developer.nintendo.com/ and just go to register and make a 5 minute account lmao (the address and stuff has to be valid but dw its only if you are interested in buying those overpriced dev consoles) and then wait a few days and you will most likely get an email saying you are accepted a few days later. I say most likely because I answered the fewest things, said im new to development and in the addition comments box only said that im excited to develop lol but here ya all go any questions just ask


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

is this ok


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> How long does the nda email take?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


If you entered in right info it should come instantly...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> How long does the nda email take?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


depends mine took 3 days but that was probably cuz a spike, there probably is a spike in traffic now too


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> is this ok


Yea


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> any way to get 3dsxs from this so people with out cfw can play games you make


if you make it with unity I believe you can get a cia, no not 3dsx


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Now I regret actually putting my real info to register.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Now I regret actually putting my real info to register.



I feel like this will be negated later on, since I believe the people that inputted fake information are going to regret it later on.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> If you entered in right info it should come instantly...


mines not appearing :cccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> mines not appearing :cccccccccccccccccccccccc


either a spike or they slow lmao


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Finally, i did put data from "fakenamegenerator.com" and worked instantly. Thanks!


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Why


Because legal shit could happen. The only fake thing I did was saying I was 18.


----------



## DKB (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Only fake thing I put was I was 18, and that I can accept legal things....



Ultimately, that's the last thing they are about. Since kids come up with amazing ideas all the time. If they see an awesome idea and see if the kid is only like 12 years old, they won't give a shit. They'll be more impressed, I believe. But, that's how I see it.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> Finally, i did put data from "fakenamegenerator.com" and worked instantly. Thanks!


D:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Now I regret actually putting my real info to register.


y


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

I just registered, instantly approved, and used my real info.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Because legal shit could happen. The only fake thing I did was saying I was 18.


don't be bad lmao


DKB said:


> Ultimately, that's the last thing they are about. Since kids come up with amazing ideas all the time. If they see an awesome idea and see if the kid is only like 12 years old, they won't give a shit. They'll be more impressed, I believe. But, that's how I see it.


True which sucks, I would upload to eshop, but don't feel safe and probably won't work

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> y


he already said


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

DKB said:


> Ultimately, that's the last thing they are about. Since kids come up with amazing ideas all the time. If they see an awesome idea and see if the kid is only like 12 years old, they won't give a shit. They'll be more impressed, I believe. But, that's how I see it.


I agree. I would get constantly harassed because of my young age, and the fact that I want to learn how to code.


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

#Nintydevmasterace


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I agree. I would get constantly harassed because of my young age, and the fact that I want to learn how to code.


same, but I know a tiny bit of C++


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Because legal shit could happen. The only fake thing I did was saying I was 18.


Yeah, tha't all I did too.

But I got that sweet SDK bbayyyyyyy


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

Does anyone know how to change the password? I'm scared to logout.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> #Nintydevmasterace


Welcome to the master race


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

what the fuuuuuuuuuuccckk where is it
-snap-


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> But I got that sweet SDK bbayyyyyyy


_What the fuck is an SDK and where on the site is it_


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Does anyone know how to change the password? I'm scared to logout.


you can't but if you forget you just say forgot password and they send your email a new one


----------



## Drakia (Jul 8, 2016)

windwakr said:


> You can build as CIA and install to a panda from SD card. No flash card needed.


From the Dev Portal:
"At least one IS-SNAKE-DevKit unit is required to develop an application. You can choose from a variety of sets that include different numbers of licenses for the various features of the hardware."

Though the Panda page only mentions that firmware upgrades require a CTR flash card.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> what the fuuuuuuuuuuccckk where is it


Might wanna delete thasta look at the names of some of those emails same thing as typing them!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> _What the fuck is an SDK and where on the site is it_


https://developer.nintendo.com/group/development/ys7tBGLg/downloads
That's for Wii U


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Drakia said:


> From the Dev Portal:
> "At least one IS-SNAKE-DevKit unit is required to develop an application. You can choose from a variety of sets that include different numbers of licenses for the various features of the hardware."
> 
> Though the Panda page only mentions that firmware upgrades require a CTR flash card.


you can get that special fw with something I linked a little bit before  and the cias are fixable I have the fixed ones

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> https://developer.nintendo.com/group/development/ys7tBGLg/downloads
> That's for Wii U


An sdk is for both?


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> you can get that special fw with something I linked a little bit before  and the cias are fixable I have the fixed ones


Doesn't matter, you don't get keys.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> you can get that special fw with something I linked a little bit before  and the cias are fixable I have the fixed ones
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh I got it from the Wii U tab


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Doesn't matter, you don't get keys.


Better than nothing!


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

so I guess I was rejected
why don't they just tell you instead of leaving you hanging


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

DKB said:


> I feel like this will be negated later on, since I believe the people that inputted fake information are going to regret it later on.


its also a good idea you use a vpn if you want to leak it if you don't nintedo will be able to find where you live


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> so I guess I was rejected
> why don't they just tell you instead of leaving you hanging


They do tell you so you still have hope, like I said me and my friends took 3 days!


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wait, the SDK is Unity?


----------



## Drakia (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> you can get that special fw with something I linked a little bit before  and the cias are fixable I have the fixed ones
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm talking about officially releasing. You NEED to buy hardware from Nintendo if you want to officially release a game. Going based on info on their site, I thought you had to buy an IS-SNAKE-DevKit, since that's what the site says. But someone said you can just use an SD card and Panda unit (Still need to buy a Panda unit, but it's far cheaper).


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Wait, the SDK is Unity?


no SDK stands for starter development kit it has a bunch of stuff Unity is seperate it is a port of the regular old Unity program (Easy to make good 3d and I think 2d games)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Wait, the SDK is Unity?


The SDK and Unity are 2 completely separate things.

The SDK is the set full of tools made by Nintendo to help the companies that create Middleware (Such as Unity) create exporters for the 3DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> so I guess I was rejected
> why don't they just tell you instead of leaving you hanging


I'm sorry. Maybe next time you can join.....


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I'm sorry. Maybe next time you can join.....


lets make a discord!!!!!


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


>


You just had to put that, lol


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> so I guess I was rejected
> why don't they just tell you instead of leaving you hanging



...Did you check your junk mail folder?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> You just had to put that, lol


Yes

Because it looks cool


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yes
> 
> Because it looks cool


DIS-CORD


----------



## Nyap (Jul 8, 2016)

spinal_cord said:


> ...Did you check your junk mail folder?


just checked nothing there


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

ive only tried to learn python i learned only a bit of it though thats the only code i kinda know


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> just checked nothing there


make another one or wait even longer


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

What is "Nintendo Developer Interface"? 
Thanks.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

Would posting the NDA document be a violation of the NDA?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

MY new location  I'm trademarking that lmao back off

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pluupy said:


> Would posting the NDA document be a violation of the NDA?


I do not think so


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> DIS-CORD


I mean, it would be cool, but it would probably die out quickly. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> What is "Nintendo Developer Interface"?
> Thanks.


I don't know I think it gives you tools for your pc to help you develop with other things better???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Udet21 said:


> I mean, it would be cool, but it would probably die out quickly. But that's just my opinion


true


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

Given that this thread is already used for discussion, I might as well ask if anyone happens to know where the eShop Independent Server Demo Application is located. I've searched for a while but can't find it >.>


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> What is "Nintendo Developer Interface"?
> Thanks.


It's a download manager for Nintendo SDK and stuff. Really Cool if you are using long term.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

The NDA should be posted in the first page of this thread so people don't sign up willy nilly without completely understanding they're under NDA.



> *Terms of Service and Non-Disclosure Agreement
> 
> NINTENDO – DEVELOPER PORTAL
> 
> ...


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

does unity work on old 3ds if not im out of luck


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does unity work on old 3ds if not im out of luck


nope


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> nope


Rest in peace, lol


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> nope


what can you use to make games for that then


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

Nyap said:


> so I guess I was rejected
> why don't they just tell you instead of leaving you hanging


make a new account using a vpn


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what can you use to make games for that then


not too sure just look around at the tools, there is also homebrew but that won't be nearly as good


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 8, 2016)

Without breaking nda, can someone give me a quick guide to getting one of the demo apps compiled and running on a 'normal' cfw system?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what can you use to make games for that then


Guess you can use RPGMAKER.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

spinal_cord said:


> Without breaking nda, can someone give me a quick guide to getting one of the demo apps compiled and running on a 'normal' cfw system?


PM me


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

spinal_cord said:


> Without breaking nda, can someone give me a quick guide to getting one of the demo apps compiled and running on a 'normal' cfw system?


Without breaking NDA, mind telling me where the demo apps are located 
Kind of really want to get my hands on eShop demo app.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

What in God's name is a binary sound archive file?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Guess you can use RPGMAKER.


But you can't compile them in Wii U format...?


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Without breaking NDA, mind telling me where the demo apps are located
> Kind of really want to get my hands on eShop demo app.



You can download them to your dev folder using the NDI application, there in the list of downloads somewhere.


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> *snip*


Read Online Documentation on Nintendo Dev site. It exists there for a reason.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> But you can't compile them in Wii U format...?


We are talking about 3ds?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

does this have any tools for the old 3ds or will you have to make your own verson for that


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> Read Online Documentation on Nintendo Dev site. It exists there for a reason.


Oh yeah, lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does this have any tools for the old 3ds or will you have to make your own verson for that


It does


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 8, 2016)

OK. So i had used a secondary account for signing up, but i used my main NDID with more valid info and i got accepted instantly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

If I can crate a simple Wii U game in Game Maker I would be the happiest man alive. I could literately make a game that says "VINLARK IS OFFICIAL WII U DEV" and I would be happy the whole summer. 

I need to know how to compile for Unity. How do I get the GHS_ROOT?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> If I can crate a simple Wii U game in Game Maker I would be the happiest man alive. I could literately make a game that says "VINLARK IS OFFICIAL WII U DEV" and I would be happy the whole summer.
> 
> I need to know how to compile for Unity. How do I get the GHS_ROOT?


@Voxel Studios is your guy


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> We are talking about 3ds?


Sorry.

I am talking about Wii U


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It does


idk why unity 2d games would not run on old 3ds


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I need to know how to compile for Unity. How do I get the GHS_ROOT?


Install GHS_MULTI. Extract it to somewhere convenient, and then set a new Environment Variable on your computer called GHS_ROOT. Make sure it points to the folder you installed GHS_MULTI in.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> lol
> 
> Also btw to anyone who wants all cias in the sdk properly PM me
> 
> ...


eh it just sucks theirs no game dev software for old 3ds so you have to make your own engine


----------



## Deleted member 383323 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh it just sucks theirs no game dev software for old 3ds so you have to make your own engine


they don't call it the old 3DS for nothing


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

SuperAce20 said:


> they don't call it the old 3DS for nothing


alot of people have it cause they don't think its worth it to move to the new one


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Install GHS_MULTI. Extract it to somewhere convenient, and then set a new Environment Variable on your computer called GHS_ROOT. Make sure it points to the folder you installed GHS_MULTI in.


Thank you.

You are god among men


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You are god among men


So we need to do something extra after installing Unity basically?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

what tools do i use if i have the old 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> So we need to do something extra after installing Unity basically?


Yep. You will need the Wii U SDK and GHS_MULTI, as Unity cannot compile the project for Wii U alone itself.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what tools do i use if i have the old 3ds


Not sure

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> Yep. You will need the Wii U SDK and GHS_MULTI, as Unity cannot compile the project for Wii U alone itself.


Where would we get GHS_MULTI, from the site also?


----------



## rondoh70 (Jul 8, 2016)

ugh. I hate waiting for the NDA


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

It's less than 10 mins for most people lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I got mine instantly...


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

I came to GBATemp to look for some tools so I could make a ROM hack of the sixth generation Pokemon games (like RubyCarbuncle, if any of you know him).
Instead, I can pretty much MAKE Pokemon! (OK I can't but who cares, I wanted to make a joke).


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

if only there was a game devlopment tool for old 3ds i have no idea how to make a game for old 3ds


----------



## rondoh70 (Jul 8, 2016)

Everything I had was legit. But I forgot to read the bubble that said company name as last name so that is probably the hold up.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

rondoh70 said:


> Everything I had was legit. But I forgot to read the bubble that said company name as last name so that is probably the hold up.


Just make another with vpn lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Udet21 said:


> I came to GBATemp to look for some tools so I could make a ROM hack of the sixth generation Pokemon games (like RubyCarbuncle, if any of you know him).
> Instead, I can pretty much MAKE Pokemon! (OK I can't but who cares, I wanted to make a joke).


You can, There is unity and a bunch of other things


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Just make another with vpn lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


what are the other tools besides unity i have old 3ds


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> You can, There is unity and a bunch of other things


I was talking about my programming skills, lmao.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> You can, There is unity and a bunch of other things


And since the models can be found on the internet, you can basicly make an gen6 like fangame.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

how do they help people with not programing skills though it says you dont't need programing knowlege


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what are the other tools besides unity i have old 3ds


Just sign up you'll find many and can try em out!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Just sign up you'll find many and can try em out!


eh im not sure yet but if i put fake info in will it work


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh im not sure yet but if i put fake info in will it work


Yes although it must be a valid address (doesn't need to be yours though)


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Trolling said:


> And since the models can be found on the internet, you can basicly make an gen6 like fangame.


I want to make a platformer game called "Vin Lark: The Quest to Find The Fucking SDK"

_I'd make millions_


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

how does it help people with not programing knowlege though


----------



## DeathChaos (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> how does it help people with not programing knowlege though


There's still some nice stuff in there, like an Official Theme maker which is pretty nice.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

@TheVinAnator i wanted to pm you but apperantly i can't. Can you help me out ?



> Without breaking nda, can someone give me a quick guide to getting one of the demo apps compiled and running on a 'normal' cfw system?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I want to make a platformer game called "Vin Lark: The Quest to Find The Fucking SDK"
> 
> _I'd make millions_


I would invest


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

@hacksn5s4, dude, I just wanted to let you know that there is actually an option to build for Old3DS in Unity, however be warned that it'll be VERY unreliable and slow as hell! :/


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> @TheVinAnator i wanted to pm you but apperantly i can't. Can you help me out ?


I think you need 100 messages on the temp damn, sorry I shouldn't publicly link it because if people are non devs than I'm not allowed


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @hacksn5s4, dude, I just wanted to let you know that there is actually an option to build for Old3DS in Unity, however be warned that it'll be VERY unreliable and slow as hell! :/
> 
> View attachment 55562


well if its a 2d game it might  not be as laggy if its a 2d game lowing polygons and textures might help 2 its a game for the 3ds not pc


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> if people are non devs than I'm not allowed


I'm a dev, right?

....right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

What do I name the thing I compiled? Do I have to name it something specific to make it work?


----------



## SWS90 (Jul 8, 2016)

I made a account with fake info and logged in, all I get is this.
Is this normal or do I have to make another account?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I'm a dev, right?
> 
> ....right?


Yeah, and I can send you a PM huh werid?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> What do I name the thing I compiled? Do I have to name it something specific to make it work?


I don't think so


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I'm a dev, right?
> 
> ....right?


Yes. We are all part of the....

Nintendo Developer Master Race


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

SWS90 said:


> I made a account with fake info and logged in, all I get is this.
> Is this normal or do I have to make another account?
> View attachment 55565


No it means you wait, like everyone else

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> Yes. We are all part of the....
> 
> Nintendo Developer Master Race


*insert image pls*


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

@TheVinAnator i registered the developer portal. 

Downloaded the SDK. But i don't know what should i do now. Can you PM me ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> No it means you wait, like everyone else
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

My Unity account username is going to be NDMR_Udet. Because why not?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

would be better if their was a way to build a 3dsx


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

YES! I have a working game on Wii U! I am so proud of myself.

Though it is something somebody else made.....


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> YES! I have a working game on Wii U! I am so proud of myself.
> 
> Though it is something somebody else made.....


Who cares, just change a minor thing and then walk around saying that you made it.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

Just shovelware it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Publishing to e-shop, going to make millions.

o wait no dev kit fml


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 8, 2016)

just sell the game on ebay


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> would be better if their was a way to build a 3dsx


dude you made the same comment like 20 pages ago . . . and never stopped asking the same set of questions to everyone and guess what . . . they all gave you the same answers . . . #stop the madness


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> dude you made the same comment like 20 pages ago . . . and never stopped asking the same set of questions to everyone and guess what . . . they all gave you the same answers . . . #stop the madness


#stoptheshitposting

hacksn, if your not going to contribute to the thread just leave.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Is Nintendo available in your country?



We don't have Nintendo here and my account got approved in like seconds. So yeah. I don't think it's a region issue if you don't get to register successfully. 

But maybe i am lucky.


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm having trouble with Unity

Halp @VinLark


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

I downloaded SDK and don't know what to do. 

I never developed an app / game for 3DS. I know C / C++ to develop stuff.


If i can even print hello world with using official SDK, i will be happy.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> #stoptheshitposting
> 
> hacksn, if your not going to contribute to the thread just leave.


Just look at his post count.

2200+ in under a year.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for info, i'm now registered, where is the sdk tools xD ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I'm having trouble with Unity
> 
> Halp @VinLark


Yeah. What is wrong?


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah. What is wrong?


IDK what license to pick, lol.


----------



## Rusb (Jul 8, 2016)

Asia81 said:


> Thanks for info, i'm now registered, where is the sdk tools xD ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> IDK what license to pick, lol.


XD
Professional. Nintendo gives you a product key for it. And because you are A dev....

you deserve the best Unity. I can PM you the product key if you can't find it lol


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> XD
> Professional. Nintendo gives you a product key for it. And because you are A dev....
> 
> you deserve the best Unity. I can PM you the product key if you can't find it lol


Oh, I got it. I just pressed "Read More" and I found it.
Thanks anyways, lol.
*Maybe I should read before asking questions, smh.*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Oh, I got it. I just pressed "Read More" and I found it.
> Thanks anyways, lol.
> *Maybe I should read before asking questions, smh.*


Nah that's okay lol.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

yeah


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 8, 2016)

FYI: Signing/agreeing to the NDA means you cannot contribute to 3DS, Wii, and/or Wii U homebrew projects, nor can you release your Nintendo-platform software outside of the eShop.

This is part of the reason why I'm not signing up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Updated: rmdir privateinfo/why


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheAggrivator said:


> You don't have to download the interface like Rusb said. You can find an individual download for just the sdk in the list. I also found the official theme editor and it is like 5x better than any community one currently out.


and where then?
I only found a rar download


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

GerbilSoft said:


> FYI: Signing/agreeing to the NDA means you cannot contribute to 3DS, Wii, and/or Wii U homebrew projects, nor can you release your Nintendo-platform software outside of the eShop.
> 
> This is part of the reason why I'm not signing up.


But.....we don't specificly _have _to follow those rules....if you catch my drift


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 8, 2016)

Updated
Size May 27, 2016 7:27:42 AM
73.5 MB


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> But.....we don't specificly _have _to follow those rules....if you catch my drift


Then I hope you have a good lawyer, because finding one who will take your case when you knowingly admitted to violating the NDA is going to be hard.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

GerbilSoft said:


> FYI: Signing/agreeing to the NDA means you cannot contribute to 3DS, Wii, and/or Wii U homebrew projects, nor can you release your Nintendo-platform software outside of the eShop.
> 
> This is part of the reason why I'm not signing up.


Eh, I'm doing it to learn and for my own personal gain.
Your reason is valid, in my opinion.


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Can anyone use unity for 3DS or do we need a serial or something?


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, privacy dude.

No one needs to know your real name.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

-


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

GerbilSoft said:


> Then I hope you have a good lawyer, because finding one who will take your case when you knowingly admitted to violating the NDA is going to be hard.


I'm not going to create homebrew (I don't know how), but I am just saying. People are GOING to use this for homebrew. It's inevitable.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

GerbilSoft said:


> FYI: Signing/agreeing to the NDA means you cannot contribute to 3DS, Wii, and/or Wii U homebrew projects, nor can you release your Nintendo-platform software outside of the eShop.
> 
> This is part of the reason why I'm not signing up.


gosh dangit, but i mean no ones gonna follow it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I got stuck




should I lie about my age
I mean I normally would but this is pretty damn serious


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> gosh dangit, but i mean no ones gonna follow it


The people on this thread sign up for an SDK they have no use for, sign an NDA without reading it, then violate the NDA and admit to it on a public forum.

 

I really wish people weren't this stupid.


----------



## DeathChaos (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> The people on this thread sign up for an SDK they have no use for, sign an NDA without reading it, then violate the NDA and admit to it on a public forum.
> 
> View attachment 55571
> 
> I really wish people weren't this stupid.


b-but muh shiny ess dee kay 

On a more serious note, I already used the theme editor, it's really friggin' nice, and these texture converter tools are going to be super useful


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> The people on this thread sign up for an SDK they have no use for, sign an NDA without reading it, then violate the NDA and admit to it on a public forum.
> 
> View attachment 55571
> 
> I really wish people weren't this stupid.


^ So much this.

If you just want the SDK, then for gods sakes it's leaked. Look for it. Use your brain.
Don't sign up for something you're not going to use and then break the NDA for.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> ^ So much this.
> 
> If you just want the SDK, then for gods sakes it's leaked. Look for it. Use your brain.
> Don't sign up for something you're not going to use and then break the NDA for.


Then I guess I'm REALLY stupid as I've already downloaded the leaked SDK and am still doing this.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Then I guess I'm REALLY stupid


You would be correct.


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Jul 8, 2016)

They told me GBATemp was full of idiots, but people signing an NDA with no intention to follow it made me realize the level of stupidity that exists here.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> The people on this thread sign up for an SDK they have no use for, sign an NDA without reading it, then violate the NDA and admit to it on a public forum.
> 
> View attachment 55571
> 
> I really wish people weren't this stupid.


True


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> ^ So much this.
> 
> If you just want the SDK, then for gods sakes it's leaked. Look for it. Use your brain.
> Don't sign up for something you're not going to use and then break the NDA for.


That's why I don't want to make homebrew, I "signed" the NDA with the intention to use the programs for legitimate purposes.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> That's why I don't want to make homebrew, I "signed" the NDA with the intention to use the programs for legitimate purposes.


As long as you stick to the NDA.


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> The people on this thread sign up for an SDK they have no use for, sign an NDA without reading it, then violate the NDA and admit to it on a public forum.
> 
> View attachment 55571
> 
> I really wish people weren't this stupid.



Very true. If you want these tools and agree to the NDA, dear God, understand the things you're agreeing to.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

*Quick Question -*
Is the Unity serial code a one-time use?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I think people were expecting something they could just download the SDK and than be gone from. Not visit the Dev portal ever again. And you can. People just wanted the SDK. While I wouldn't call it stupid, I guess people just got caught up in something so exciting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr.ButtButt said:


> *Quick Question -*
> Is the Unity serial code a one-time use?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> *Quick Question -*
> Is the Unity serial code a one-time use?


Nope. Use it as many times as you please.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> *Quick Question -*
> Is the Unity serial code a one-time use?


I don't think so


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

If i can make a game i would only put it to the eshop officially.

I have no intention to make it as homebrew. If only i can figure it out how to test this and port my currently heavy in-development game. Heck, i even make my game nintendo only.


----------



## nic0lette (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> But.....we don't specificly _have _to follow those rules....if you catch my drift



AFAIK, it's not just that you could get into legal hot water for breaking the NDA, depending on what's shared, it could potentially put other homebrew projects at risk because of sensitive information (say, official API docs or source) being added to projects.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I think people were expecting something they could just download the SDK and than be gone from. Not visit the Dev portal ever again. And you can. People just wanted the SDK. While I wouldn't call it stupid, I guess people just got caught up in something so exciting.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





Voxel Studios said:


> Nope. Use it as many times as you please.





Udet21 said:


> I don't think so


_Thanks, muchachos_
*woo woo woo woooooo*


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I think people were expecting something they could just download the SDK and than be gone from. Not visit the Dev portal ever again. And you can. People just wanted the SDK. While I wouldn't call it stupid, I guess people just got caught up in something so exciting.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Then how about you just
download the sdk
from the leak.

Never have to bother with it in the first place.
I signed up, but then before all this I wanted to be an official Nintendo dev anyway.
Thus why I put in my real details and stuck by the NDA.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> If i can make a game i would only put it to the eshop officially.
> 
> I have no intention to make it as homebrew. If only i can figure it out how to test this and port my currently heavy in-development game. Heck, i even make my game nintendo only.


You need a devkit to publish a game to the eshop.

Fuck.


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> *Quick Question -*
> Is the Unity serial code a one-time use?


Which serial Code?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

I plan to make personal projects only and not release anything lol.
More of a learning purpose over anything.


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> You need a devkit to publish a game to the eshop.


And this surprises you, why?


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> And this surprises you, why?


It doesn't, I was just saying.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I think it's so fucking cool that I can make a game on Wii U. I have always wanted to do this. I did sign up for the Dev thing. I did download the SDK. If that makes me stupid, whoops. I used the SDK and guess that makes me stupid. 

People think this is nothing because it's a box they check on the internet.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> You need a devkit to publish a game to the eshop.
> 
> Fuck.



If i ever finish the game and like it, i may have invest to get that kit. Heck, i don't even know how i can get it now.

I just need a tutorial on making a simple game. Just a simple rectangle would be enough.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I never did NOT stick by the NDA. And if I did I certainly would keep it to myself.


----------



## DeathChaos (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I plan to make personal projects only and not release anything lol.
> More of a learning purpose over anything.


Pretty much my intentions, I don't plan to release/leak anything with the tools, just some personal stuff as a learning experience more than anything, which is why I used my personal info, I didn't plan on breaking the NDA at any point, and if at some point I do want to develop something, I can just buy a dev unit and be on my merry way.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I think it's so fucking cool that I can make a game on Wii U. I have always wanted to do this. I did sign up for the Dev thing. I did download the SDK. If that makes me stupid, whoops. I used the SDK and guess that makes me stupid.
> 
> People think this is nothing because it's a box they check on the internet.


idk if nintendo decides to come after me whatever. It'd give me way less things to manage in my life. Don't plan to do anything illegal with their stuff anyway, so they've got no reason to.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> If i ever finish the game and like it, i may have invest to get that kit. Heck, i don't even know how i can get it now.
> 
> I just need a tutorial on making a simple game. Just a simple rectangle would be enough.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> idk if nintendo decides to come after me whatever. It'd give me way less things to manage in my life. Don't plan to do anything illegal with their stuff anyway, so they've got no reason to.


Stick by the NDA and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

DeathChaos25 said:


> Pretty much my intentions, I don't plan to release/leak anything with the tools, just some personal stuff as a learning experience more than anything, which is why I used my personal info, I didn't plan on breaking the NDA at any point, and if at some point I do want to develop something, I can just buy a dev unit and be on my merry way.


amen~

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



astronautlevel said:


> Stick by the NDA and you'll be fine.


then I guess I've got nothing to worry about, then


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh yeah guys. Be watching out for my release of a SNES emulator on Wii U. Don't ask how I made it just accept it.

psst, guys that was _sarcasm_


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Then how about you just
> download the sdk
> from the leak.
> 
> ...


Same except we technically both broke it because not 18


----------



## Townsperson (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Then how about you just
> download the sdk
> from the leak.
> 
> ...



Using a leaked SDK is still very bad. All of that code belongs to Nintendo. Anything built with it would be illegal to distribute.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Same except we technically both broke it because not 18


Yeah that's the only thing.


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Same except we technically both broke it because not 18


You didn't stick by the NDA, you've already admitted to sending people stuff and have been revealing tons of details about it.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh yeah guys. Be watching out for my release of a SNES emulator on Wii U. Don't ask how I made it just accept it.


Hey I ported steam to the 2ds too. GTA5 running at 120fps in 4K


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Well actually half of the people here broke the NDA by being underage.

I'm done for. The police are outside my house right now bye guys


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Same except we technically both broke it because not 18


I'd want to see how Nintendo would react if a minor published a game.
Would they sue because the guy/girl isn't 18, or would they let it slide?


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah but details that are out, and have only been sending things to devs it's not like I leaked it


Still an NDA violation _shrugs_


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well actually half of the people here broke the NDA by being underage.
> 
> I'm done for. The police are outside my house right now bye guys


May you forever be in the loving arms of the NX. Amen. RIP


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I feel like their are two sides to this. The "you should of downloaded the leaked version" and the "I want to play around with the legit version".


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Still an NDA violation _shrugs_


NDA violation?
NBA violation.
NBA 2K17 is being ported to 3ds and wiiu. *Mark my words.*


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> NDA violation?
> NBA violation.
> NBA 2K17 is being ported to 3ds and wiiu. *Mark my words.*


^


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I feel like their are two sides to this. The "you should of downloaded the leaked version" and the "I want to play around with the legit version".


Such a shame that the leaked version is *exactly the same.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Somebody downloaded it from the dev site, and threw it up I think, it's literally the same.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

You guys are under 18? 

wow.


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Such a shame that the leaked version is *exactly the same.*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Somebody downloaded it from the dev site, and threw it up I think, it's literally the same.


Minus some PDF documents because those are watermarked, but yeah.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

I like how the NDA explicitly says that you can't reverse engineer anything. Heh.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Such a shame that the leaked version is *exactly the same.*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Somebody downloaded it from the dev site, and threw it up I think, it's literally the same.


And both are illegal to use.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm a big boy. I can make a big boy game with my dev team of 8 people consisting of myself and my 7 other clones.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I'm a big boy. I can make a big boy game with my dev team of 8 people consisting of myself and my 7 other clones.


^^^^ yeee


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> And both are illegal to use.


Well actually the official one is fine, as long as you sign up and don't break the NDA.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Well actually the official one is fine, as long as you sign up and don't break the NDA.


But you did get dunked m9


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> But you did get dunked m9


Huh?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Huh?


"Male, 16"


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> But you did get dunked m9


yo, you burned that dev like a fresh batch of brownies.


----------



## AboveColin (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm going to make a real theme! It seems the easiest thing for a simpleton like me to do. I'm currently looking for free royalty-free music to use. I'm not good with art so i'm trying abstract and using color theory. The theme tool Nintendo provides is a LOT nicer and easier than YATA.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> "Male, 16"


I could be lying about that on GBAtemp


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I'm going to make a real theme! It seems the easiest thing for a simpleton like me to do. I'm currently looking for free royalty-free music to use. I'm not good with art so i'm trying abstract and using color theory. The theme tool Nintendo provides is a LOT nicer and easier than YATA.


Usagi's theme editor is better, excluding the preview function, imo.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I could be lying about that on GBAtemp


You could be lieing in that post


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I could be lying about that on GBAtemp


But you aren't


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Take JACKUS FIRST


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok. But you can't disagree that being a real Nintendo Dev sounds fucking cool. 

And it's a much easier way to make games than coding it in C by hand.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> You could be lieing in that post





Mr.ButtButt said:


> But you aren't


You don't know that.
My point is there is no definitive proof regarding my actual age.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I'm going to make a real theme! It seems the easiest thing for a simpleton like me to do. I'm currently looking for free royalty-free music to use. I'm not good with art so i'm trying abstract and using color theory. The theme tool Nintendo provides is a LOT nicer and easier than YATA.


Could you point me in the right direction on where to find that editor?


----------



## mistyhands (Jul 8, 2016)

When I click the NDA link, I get redirected here:



Anyone know how I can solve this?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> You don't know that.
> My point is there is no definitive proof regarding my actual age.


True


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

*:BREAKING:
Local video game forum site goes to shit and its members start turning on each other, like wild savages. Is no one going to save them? No. Probably not..*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

mistyhands said:


> When I click the NDA link, I get redirected here:
> View attachment 55575
> Anyone know how I can solve this?


Oh shit.

They found you


----------



## astronautlevel (Jul 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Could you point me in the right direction on where to find that editor?


Either from the NDI or from the download page on their website. If you haven't accepted the NDA yet though, don't bother.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Could you point me in the right direction on where to find that editor?


It should be in 
Developer Support > Nintendo 3DS > Downloads. 

The name of the tool is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> They found you


lets make another soap-opera


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Amazing thing: Being able to create a Snes emulator with Unity

Bad thing: Automatically breaking the NDA by sharing it with anybody.

i cri evry tim


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

I've finally got everything working...


Now to spend over 10 hours learning how to use Unity


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I've finally got everything working...
> 
> 
> Now to spend over 10 hours learning how to use Unity


Godspeed Udet, _Godspeed_


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 8, 2016)

I wonder if you have to provide proof of purchase for a devkit to make a submission. I would think as long as it passes the lotcheck it would be ok to (as bad as it seems) test using loadiine on a retail unit.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow, there are literally sample in the download section.

Now i can learn stuff looking at the code i believe.


BTW : If i ever close and open again the "Nintendo Dev Interface" i lost my environments. Do you guys have the same issue? I installed 3. times just to make sure this happens everytime. ( short install time anyway )


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Amazing thing: Being able to create a Snes emulator with Unity
> 
> Bad thing: Automatically breaking the NDA by sharing it with anybody.
> 
> i cri evry tim


_who says you made it?~_


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> Wow, there are literally sample in the download section.
> 
> Now i can learn stuff looking at the code i believe.
> 
> ...


Congratulations you just broke the NDA.
Nintendo represenatives will be arresting you shortly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> Wow, there are literally sample in the download section.
> 
> Now i can learn stuff looking at the code i believe.
> 
> ...


Really? I always have my one environment there....


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 8, 2016)

Non-native Englash spuker here.

What is the SDK and where is the exact plae to download it?
Chances are, my eyes need glasses to the point I can't read digital text.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Congratulations you just broke the NDA.
> Nintendo represenatives will be arresting you shortly.



Oh noo. 
What did i do wrong, officer?


----------



## mistyhands (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> They found you


Seriously though, any clue what I should do ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> _who says you made it?~_


Wat>? I mean I know a friend who made it

oh shit that means he is getting arrested

bai


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Wat>? I mean I know a friend who made it
> 
> oh shit that means he is getting arrested
> 
> bai


uhhhhhhhh..
_Who said he made it either?_


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 8, 2016)

One Question...
If I program a game for the Wii U .. and program or build it with unity.. How can I port it to the Wii U or how can the game use the input of the Gamepad?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> Oh noo.
> What did i do wrong, officer?


Next time actually read the NDA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

mistyhands said:


> Seriously though, any clue what I should do ?


Have you tried clicking the link again? Like people have said, the NDA is a pact with the devil and sold our life and humanity for the SDK.

Just get the leaked version

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Phil5004 said:


> One Question...
> If I program a game for the Wii U .. and program or build it with unity.. How can I port it to the Wii U or how can the game use the input of the Gamepad?


.......
Have you downloaded anything? You download unity, (other sdk I can't talk about because legal) and it automatically combines into a Wii U compiler.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah don't bother registering if you don't want to agree with the NDA. Get the leaks. Only register if you want to take it seriously.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Could you point me in the right direction on where to find that editor?


how is it people cant download one file and install it once you have and install the "Nintendo Dev Interface" everything will be presented in a list and you simply select what you want



mistyhands said:


> When I click the NDA link, I get redirected here:
> View attachment 55575
> Anyone know how I can solve this?


try resetting your password  https://ndid.mng.nintendo.net/ndid/ForgotPassword?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Yeah don't bother registering if you don't want to agree with the NDA. Get the leaks. Only register if you want to take it seriously.


^This.


----------



## YayIguess (Jul 8, 2016)

U18 :/


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Have you tried clicking the link again? Like people have said, the NDA is a pact with the devil and sold our life and humanity for the SDK.
> 
> Just get the leaked version
> 
> ...



I've downloaded everything for Unity for the Wii U and wasn't sure..


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

Wait, sending a screenshot from dev interface violates the NDA? FCK



VinLark said:


> Really? I always have my one environment there....


Yea,


Jackus said:


> Next time actually read the NDA.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Congratulations you just broke the NDA.
> Nintendo represenatives will be arresting you shortly.


I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not, lol.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> Wait, sending a screenshot from dev interface violates the NDA? FCK


omg! . . .  no one reads the contracts they agree to . . . sad


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not, lol.


He is being semi-serious. He is somehow pissed off at us for not reading the NDA, but is trying to put some humor in it.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Next time actually read the NDA.


The NDA's full of big words used to make corporate companies look like smarty pants'.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> Wait, sending a screenshot from dev interface violates the NDA? FCK
> 
> 
> Yea,


Yes.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> ^This.


but you are 16


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> He is being semi-serious. He is somehow pissed off at us for not reading the NDA, but is trying to put some humor in it.


^This guy gets it.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Does anyone know why unity for the 3ds crashes on start up? It worked once for me and now crashes every time


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> The NDA's full of big words used to make corporate companies look like smarty pants'.


Yeah no fair, why couldn't they have smaller words ;.;


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> but you are 16


You don't know that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I feel like everyone here is just being roasted for not reading the NDA. Like, come on. At the start people were making jokes about it and rejoicing at the thought of better homebrew, but now the adult priorities come and ruin the fun.

i cri evry tim x2


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> You don't know that.


You probably mention it in a blog or somewhere lmao, and you say you're in school so it is more likely


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah no fair, why couldn't they have smaller words ;.;


I read the whole NDA. _Doesn't mean I fully understood the whole NDA._


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> He is being semi-serious. He is somehow pissed off at us for not reading the NDA, but is trying to put some humor in it.


Ah, OK.
I do understand why he/she (idk) would be mad at you guys for not reading the NDA (I didn't exactly read it all but I got the major points). This is more serious than a terms of service agreement in some online MMO. This involves law, money, and confidential things (like everything on the site, you aren't allowed to send screenshots).


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I read the whole NDA. _Doesn't mean I fully understood the whole NDA._


^ this


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> You probably mention it in a blog or somewhere lmao, and you say you're in school so it is more likely


My point is I could have been lying this whole time and nobody would know.
Not everything on the internet is true.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

To be honest, I read the NDA and still don't quite understand what would be "breaking NDA". Besides showing people how to navigate the interface, I dunno.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Someone add me to their sig. I'm a famous game dev. I made undertale, mario bros, and uh, _New_ mario bros.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> My point is I could have been lying this whole time and nobody would know.
> Not everything on the internet is true.


I get it but now that's like saying lol you have nothing against me Nintendo I could be lieing, MAYBE I LIED ABOUT AGREEING TO THE NDA  YOU CAN'T DO NOTHING


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Ah, OK.
> I do understand why he/she (idk) would be mad at you guys for not reading the NDA (I didn't exactly read it all but I got the major points). This is more serious than a terms of service agreement in some online MMO. This involves law, money, and confidential things (like everything on the site, you aren't allowed to send screenshots).


Yeah. But because it is online people don't take it seriously (tbh, I didn't) and we were getting ready for those nice SDKs.

Than reality strikes


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Someone add me to their sig. I'm a famous game dev. I made undertale, mario bros, and uh, _New_ mario bros.


sure


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> My point is I could have been lying this whole time and nobody would know.
> Not everything on the internet is true.


fine, you're 23. Happy?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> fine, you're 23. Happy?


Much better.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

And then people say wait to grow up... "BUT YOU CAN UPLOAD TO ESHOP AND GET SDKS"


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> My point is I could have been lying this whole time and nobody would know.
> Not everything on the internet is true.


lies all is true . . .  except for your statement


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

LOL jokes on Nintendo I'm actually 103 my time is up soon!!!!!! I'm gonna die a rebel!11!!1!


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> And then people say wait to grow up... "BUT YOU CAN UPLOAD TO ESHOP AND GET SDKS"


and then make undertale 2 and get all the babes, dude.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

i did not think that section will cover that,  i mean everyone know about that screen. Sh*t.
I deleted it anyway. 



Jackus said:


> You don't know that.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> lies all is true . . .  except for your statement


Yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> And then people say wait to grow up... "BUT YOU CAN UPLOAD TO ESHOP AND GET SDKS"


Yes, more lies fill the mind of GBATemp. "OH MAI GAWD I CAN MAKE MONEYZ OFF MAI SHUVELWAREZ? YEA"

Next thing you know your sitting in a jail cell with Bubba


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> i did not think that section will cover that,  i mean everyone know about that screen. Sh*t.
> I deleted it anyway.


Anything on the site that is behind a login screen is under the NDA.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> and then make undertale 2 and get all the babes, dude.


ofc


VinLark said:


> Yes, more lies fill the mind of GBATemp. "OH MAI GAWD I CAN MAKE MONEYZ OFF MAI SHUVELWAREZ? YEA"
> 
> Next thing you know your sitting in a jail cell with Bubba


NEVA


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh boy, theres been some heavy duty maintenance going on as of lately and for the most part the wii u developers portal has been completly inaccessible for over a week.... I imagine this is an undesired side effect of what they're working on....


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Anything on the site that is behind a login screen is under the NDA.


tell that to yourself


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm going to go work on some text stuff. Be sure to share it when I'm done.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

My head hurts. OH SHIT NINTENDO'S HACKING MY BRAIN. ABORT ABORT. * MUST DESTROY.*


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> tell that to yourself


What I never broke the NDA.
For the record, breaking the NDA and "saying youre 18 when youre not" are seperate issues.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> What I never broke the NDA.
> For the record, breaking the NDA and "saying youre 18 when youre not" are seperate issues.


was that not part of the nda?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ECDEVTOOL CIA = FREE ESHOP MONEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYZZ!


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> was that not part of the nda?


I don't think so.
NDA is basically "dont leak stuff"


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> was that not part of the nda?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ECDEVTOOL CIA = FREE ESHOP MONEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYZZ!


i thought that didn't work lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I also sent properly built cias of the ones that come in the sdk to some of my friends/ temp members but not too sure if that counts


It does count.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> ah well technically I didn't break it then, I sent no screenshots. I just explained a few things but not in depth. I also sent properly built cias of the ones that come in the sdk to some of my friends/ temp members but not too sure if that counts
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


does it really? lol
inb4 ninty goes bankrupt from 12 yr olds oops
dun goofed


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 8, 2016)

If you guys have access to any of this stuff DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT share anything from this program. An NDA is not just a typical EULA which equates to if you violate the terms you just firfeit tech support. No this is actually in the eyes of the law a legakky binding contract and Nintendo cab prosecute you and ruin your life.

Who knows, maybe all this maintenance was so they could open the portal to anyone, either that or its a major gltch, eoither way, keep this stuff to yourself....


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> i thought that didn't work lol


It does, now we can legally pirate wii u dlc except IT'S NOT PIRATING!


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> If you guys have access to any of this stuff DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT share anything from this program. An NDA is not just a typical EULA which equates to if you violate the terms you just firfeit tech support. No this is actually in the eyes of the law a legakky binding contract and Nintendo cab prosecute you and ruin your life.
> 
> Who knows, maybe all this maintenance was so they could open the portal to anyone, either that or its a major gltch, eoither way, keep this stuff to yourself....


Agreed.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> It does count.


I mean but they were devs and it's technically different because they are built PROPERLY for a retail 3ds, plus it's nothing public so none of you guys know if I'm lieing


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It does, now we can legally pirate wii u dlc except IT'S NOT PIRATING!


yeah, I'm a dev, so i'm entitled to it by default


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I mean but they were devs and it's technically different because they are built PROPERLY for a retail 3ds, plus it's nothing public so none of you guys know if I'm lieing


Technically it comes under reverse engineering? I think they mentioned modifying as well.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> yeah, I'm a dev, so i'm entitled to it by default


bam ^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> Technically is comes under reverse engineering? I think they mentioned modifying as well.


but *I* did not modify it


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks to @I pwned U! for Me and @TheVinAnator 's credits


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

I never installed a9lh on my 3ds. _I was mind hacked into doing it. It happened against my will._


----------



## olec04 (Jul 8, 2016)

so am i as I am in the profile post u made @TheVinAnator


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I never installed a9lh on my 3ds. _I was mind hacked into doing it. It happened against my will._


dude SAME


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Downloading Unity at 200kbps and the chinesse-bad-quality router stopped working... Yay!


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

how tf do i activate unity lol
it shouldn't be this hard..


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> but *I* did not modify it


You used the modified material? Or distibutedd it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

Wait, so if I make a game with this. I can't share it? 

Just want to be clear. I would never share parts of this program but if I make a game I can't share it to people to play?

Fuck all of this is useless


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> how tf do i activate unity lol
> it shouldn't be this hard..


You just type in the serial (you can find it by clicking readmore under the unity download on the site


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 8, 2016)

I signed up


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't have an ID card. What do I put?
Just my full name?
And also, who the fuck is actually going to consider that Over 18 thing? I mean, I'm ALMOST 18 but still. lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Wait, so if I make a game with this. I can't share it?
> 
> Just want to be clear. I would never share parts of this program but if I make a game I can't share it to people to play?
> 
> Fuck all of this is useless


nope


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I don't have an ID card. What do I put?
> Just my full name?


Ye


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

wait nvm ecdevtool doesn't work, but the app itself is functional?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this is turning out to be way less cool then I thought, except for Unity


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> this is turning out to be way less cool then I thought, except for Unity


lol

yep


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> lol
> 
> yep


un-sign me up?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> wait nvm ecdevtool doesn't work, but the app itself is functional?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> this is turning out to be way less cool then I thought, except for Unity


I pretty much just did it for unity and bragging rights. #yolo

Also i tried and it said something like i cant add the serial number through the online store or along those lines.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I pretty much just did it for unity and bragging rights. #yolo
> 
> Also i tried and it said something like i cant add the serial number through the online store or along those lines.


Well the computer I'm on for the summer can't even get Unity because it's not 64 bit fml


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I pretty much just did it for unity and bragging rights. #yolo


Oh my goodness.
You do not sign up
to a nintendo
developer portal
for bragging rights

Unity, eh fine. But just.. no braggin rights.
And no #yolo


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

--


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Oh my goodness.
> You do not sign up
> to a nintendo
> developer portal
> ...


I signed up for legitimate and educational reasons. But that being said, its still pretty neat to be like yo waddup, dev over here.
The braggin rights between close friends was an after thought. I worded my post wong


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I signed up for legitimate and educational reasons. But that being said, its still pretty neat to be like yo waddup, dev over here.
> The braggin rights between close friends was an after thought. I worded my post wong


I understood you


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I signed up for legitimate and educational reasons. But that being said, its still pretty neat to be like yo waddup, dev over here.
> The braggin rights between close friends was an after thought. I worded my post wong


Im not a bad boy. I promise, mommy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> I understood you


See? This guy knows whats up^


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Im not a bad boy. I promise, mommy.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


lol tell it to Reggie


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> lol tell it to Reggie


I didnt leak nothin, i didnt break any laws. Mr. Mommy.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I didnt leak nothin, i didnt break any laws. Mr. Mommy.


but you broke the NDA


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> but you broke the NDA


No i didnt.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

"Male, 16" Iwata will not rest well with such a lier!1!1!!11!!!!!


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

If anyone wants to make a 3DS theme using the official tool for official publishing, here is the free download of Adobe Photoshop CS2 from Adobe's website. Very useful since all versions of Photoshop are backwards compatible. 

You will need to make an Adobe account and login to receive your own product key and download. 

https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/cs2-product-downloads.html


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> "Male, 16" Iwata will not rest well with such a lier!1!1!!11!!!!!


Never in the NDA did it say,
"HEY IF YOU LIE ABOUT YOUR AGE, YOUR A DUMBY HEAD AND A COP WILL COME KILL YOU TO DEATH."


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Never in the NDA did it say,
> "HEY IF YOU LIE ABOUT YOUR AGE, YOUR A DUMBY HEAD AND A COP WILL COME KILL YOU TO DEATH."


Well I did and I'm your mother so SHUTUP


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jul 8, 2016)

Now Robert Pelloni can finally create his bob's game.
Anyone remember that?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Well I did and I'm your mother so SHUTUP


Oh shit! waddup, moms?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Oh shit! waddup, moms?


Yeah you better not yell


----------



## DeathChaos (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> If anyone wants to make a 3DS theme using the official tool for official publishing, here is the free download of Adobe Photoshop CS2 from Adobe's website. Very useful since all versions of Photoshop are backwards compatible.
> 
> You will need to make an Adobe account and login to receive your own product key and download.
> 
> https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/cs2-product-downloads.html


Thank you! This will be really useful for making my own personal theme.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Oh shit! waddup, moms?





TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah you better not yell


but apparently you can say shit so congrats


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wormdood said:


> but apparently you can say shit so congrats


Don't talk to me or my son ever again!


----------



## ketal (Jul 8, 2016)

nero99 said:


> yet japan gets sdk 11.5 >.>


translation takes time.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

wormdood said:


> but apparently you can say shit so congrats


Thanks oniisan <3


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Thanks oniisan <3


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


>


Temp family


----------



## ketal (Jul 8, 2016)

The download via Tor thing is just stupid.
You sent an application, and they accepted you. If it's a bug on their end, it's still a mistake on their end. 
As long as you don't break the NDA you signed upon confirming your registration, there's nothing they can legally do (besides revoking your dev license, they can do that anytime). 

Watch out for ninjas


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> If anyone wants to make a 3DS theme using the official tool for official publishing, here is the free download of Adobe Photoshop CS2 from Adobe's website. Very useful since all versions of Photoshop are backwards compatible.
> 
> You will need to make an Adobe account and login to receive your own product key and download.
> 
> https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/cs2-product-downloads.html


It's not exactly free. You can download it and you will get the key, but Adobe made it available only for people who had CS2 and have all the license papers. It even says so on the page you linked
"Only customers who legitimately purchased CS2 or Acrobat 7 and need to maintain their current use of these products may use the serial numbers provided during the download."

So, it's neither free nor legal to use.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## SWS90 (Jul 8, 2016)

It's been about 3 hours and I still have this message.
View attachment 55568
Not that I'm impatient or anything. But I should of been accepted by now.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> It's not exactly free. You can download it and you will get the key, but Adobe made it available only for people who had CS2 and have all the license papers. It even says so on the page you linked
> "Only customers who legitimately purchased CS2 or Acrobat 7 and need to maintain their current use of these products may use the serial numbers provided during the download."
> 
> So, it's neither free nor legal to use.


The problem was that CS2 never had an online backup so when Adobe released the online download of the software, they couldn't exactly prove who bought the software and who didn't. They made it so all Adobe users became capable of downloading the software. The only security against freeloaders attaining it was not having access to the web page, which I just provided. 

CS2 is available for any Adobe user and since it is provided by the developer, it is perfectly fine.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Temp family


^


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

SWS90 said:


> It's been about 3 hours and I still have this message.
> View attachment 55568
> Not that I'm impatient or anything. But I should of been accepted by now.


This screen appears for 2 reasons:
1. You didn't accept BOTH emails (confirmation and NDA), if you only got one check your spam folder, otherwise wait (some people here said it took them up to 3 days to receive mails)
2. When registering as individual, the company name is supposed to be your full name (first + last). If you made up a company name instead, the automatic process WILL ignore you and you have to wait for someone at Nintendo to process it manually.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


>


expand easiness


----------



## ketal (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


>


The "Everybody is Welcome" thing is targeted for people with no experience. To those people, normally the unity framework is the only thing given.
This is just a bug. Don't think that they can't revoke your license anytime


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> expand easiness


My point is they might intend for anyone to be alble to access it.


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> CS2 is available for any Adobe user and since it is provided by the developer, it is perfectly fine.


Just because it's provided by the dev doesn't mean anything, when the dev itself writes on the page that it's only for people who had a legit copy earlier, just as I quoted in my message.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

MIGHT


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> Just because it's provided by the dev doesn't mean anything, when the dev itself writes on the page that it's only for people who had a legit copy earlier, just as I quoted in my message.


That statement is about as legally binding as an open jar of cookies with a sticky note saying "don't steal pls".


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> My point is they might intend for anyone to be alble to access it.


Like lil billy who wants to port minecraft to 3ds


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Like lil billy who wants to port minecraft to 3ds


or little billy who doesn't know what he accepted? or how to read!


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> That statement is about as legally binding as an open jar of cookies with a sticky note saying "don't steal pls".


True, however, if you got an anti piracy raid (which as individual you probably wouldn't, unless you get tracked while pirating; as a company however...) you would get asked to show your license for all products on your PC. And you wouldn't have for this.
Either way, you can use it for all I care, all I'm saying is that it's still piracy.


----------



## SWS90 (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> This screen appears for 2 reasons:
> 1. You didn't accept BOTH emails (confirmation and NDA), if you only got one check your spam folder, otherwise wait (some people here said it took them up to 3 days to receive mails)
> 2. When registering as individual, the company name is supposed to be your full name (first + last). If you made up a company name instead, the automatic process WILL ignore you and you have to wait for someone at Nintendo to process it manually.


I only got one email titled "Notice: Company Registration Received", nothing in my spam.
And I kinda rushed making a account, so I did make up a company name. Guess i'll have to wait, unless I can make a new account with a different email?


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

SWS90 said:


> I only got one email titled "Notice: Company Registration Received", nothing in my spam.
> And I kinda rushed making a account, so I did make up a company name. Guess i'll have to wait, unless I can make a new account with a different email?


And that's why you click on the ? icons when registering for NDID, as it clearly states you have to use your full name. Well, let me put it this way, some people here said they tried and it worked, so I say go for it, make the account a second time.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> True, however, if you got an anti piracy raid (which as individual you probably wouldn't, unless you get tracked while pirating; as a company however...) you would get asked to show your license for all products on your PC. And you wouldn't have for this.
> Either way, you can use it for all I care, all I'm saying is that it's still piracy.


"Piracy" of software from the official website of the manufacturer, freely provided by them? 

Golly gee, the definition of piracy sure is strange these days. 

Hold on brb I need to pirate Elder Scrolls: Arena from a free link directly provided by the developer and available for all to use. 

http://www.elderscrolls.com/arena/


----------



## SWS90 (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> And that's why you click on the ? icons when registering for NDID, as it clearly states you have to use your full name. Well, let me put it this way, some people here said they tried and it worked, so I say go for it, make the account a second time.


I used my actual information this time, with another email. Hopefully this'll work.
EDIT: It worked! Got both emails and just accepted the NDA.


----------



## PewnyPL (Jul 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> "Piracy" of software from the official website of the manufacturer, freely provided by them?
> 
> Golly gee, the definition of piracy sure is strange these days.
> 
> ...



... OK, you must be a moron or a troll.
With Arena they clearly state it's FREE TO ALL TO USE
With Adobe they clearly state it's ONLY FOR THOSE WHO OWNED IT PREVIOUSLY.

Piracy is not downloading and using something. It's about using software when you don't have a license for it.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

I left for 15 minutes and everyone is insulting each other?

_Ok then._


----------



## NickMayCry (Jul 8, 2016)

_"
Thank you for accepting the Nintendo Developer Portal Non-Disclosure Agreement. Your Company will now have full access to the Nintendo Developer Portal. Click here to get started."   


Looks like it worked!


_


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Unity is saying "please enter a valid serial and try again..


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Unity is saying "please enter a valid serial and try again..


Just continue, it said that for me as well. (Also skip the survey it's not obligatory and it asks for too many personal things).


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Just continue, it said that for me as well. (Also skip the survey it's not obligatory and it asks for too many personal things).


there is no continue...
idek where im supposed to enter the serial code..


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> there is no continue...
> idek where im supposed to enter the serial code..


Click on "Professional Edition", then enter the code that Nintendo has provided to us in the text box below the place where you press on "Personal Edition" or "Professional Edition".


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Click on "Professional Edition", then enter the code that Nintendo has provided to us in the text box below the place where you press on "Personal Edition" or "Professional Edition".


nvm i got it sorry


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> where do i choose professional edition?


Post a screenshot of the Unity tab. (I think you're allowed to do that, it's Unity) It'll help me understand what you're doing, lol.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 8, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Post a screenshot of the Unity tab. (I think you're allowed to do that, it's Unity) It'll help me understand what you're doing, lol.


i got it working and upgraded to professional. Now i just need to learn how to Unity lol


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

SWS90 said:


> It's been about 3 hours and I still have this message.
> View attachment 55568
> Not that I'm impatient or anything. But I should of been accepted by now.


If you didnt receive it yet its because you entered fake or wrong data. Ignore/close that account and try again. If you are accepted, you will receive the NDA at the moment of the registration.


----------



## SWS90 (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> If you didnt receive it yet its because you entered fake or wrong data. Ignore/close that account and try again. If you are accepted, you will receive the NDA at the moment of the registration.


I said in another post that I already got accepted, just had to use my actual information and a different email.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Is there a 32 bit version of that Unity because I cannot install it?


----------



## HappyzLife (Jul 8, 2016)

*IT'S TIME FOR*


Spoiler


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

PewnyPL said:


> ... OK, you must be a moron or a troll.
> With Arena they clearly state it's FREE TO ALL TO USE
> With Adobe they clearly state it's ONLY FOR THOSE WHO OWNED IT PREVIOUSLY.
> 
> Piracy is not downloading and using something. It's about using software when you don't have a license for it.


Adobe is GIVING you the software key for the entire Creative Suite from a decade old software. How straightforward do you want it to be? If there was anything illegal about it, the page would not be available and open for any Adobe account holder to jump in and claim. Again, it is an open jar of cookies with no security other than a feeble stickynote on it. An honor system that nobody would even care about because the software is 11 years old. You're getting wayy too butthurt about a freebie, my friend.


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

I installed Unity for 3DS. But... It looks like a Unity for PC. How must i proceed?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 8, 2016)

HappyzLife said:


> *IT'S TIME FOR*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Guess you forgot about the NDA.


----------



## WilliamO7 (Jul 8, 2016)

So can I still develop homebrew, or is my soul officially sold to nintendo now?


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> I installed Unity for 3DS. But... It looks like a Unity for PC. How must i proceed?


And... How i obtain a license? Is a PC one valid?


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

WilliamO7 said:


> So can I still develop homebrew, or is my soul officially sold to nintendo now?


You can do whatever you want, mang. 

Using the official tools is just a really fancy, sunday-clothes way of going about it.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 8, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Guess you forgot about the NDA.


Well, now we can have the "glorious Nintendo Dev master race" make amazing contributions to Luma3DS and arm9loaderhax using the official tools! It's not like license contamination has caused problems with open-source projects before.



Spoiler



tl;dr if you signed the NDA, don't try to submit patches to open-source 3DS/Wii/WiiU projects.


----------



## ketal (Jul 8, 2016)

WilliamO7 said:


> So can I still develop homebrew, or is my soul officially sold to nintendo now?


Not with the official SDK. The NDA stands.



Pluupy said:


> You can do whatever you want, mang.
> 
> Using the official tools is just a really fancy, sunday-clothes way of going about it.


No, you can't. Please understand that by signing up to the developer portal you have signed a legally binding agreement.


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Jul 8, 2016)

HappyzLife said:


> *IT'S TIME FOR*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice, I'm now a Licensed Nintendo Developer... er, wait, some non-existing person I made up is...


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 8, 2016)

<NVM>


----------



## HappyzLife (Jul 8, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> I installed Unity for 3DS. But... It looks like a Unity for PC. How must i proceed?


did you followed this guide? https://developer.nintendo.com/grou...-started/3ds/middleware/unity/getting-started


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

HappyzLife said:


> did you followed this guide? https://developer.nintendo.com/grou...-started/3ds/middleware/unity/getting-started


I cant find the C:\Unity folder. I installed all the required assets and Unity itself through NDI.
Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yacepi15 said:


> I cant find the C:\Unity folder. I installed all the required assets and Unity itself through NDI.
> Thanks.


I finnally didnt install anything, just entered the serial and anything was okay.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

after buying the devkit and waiting some time, is there any other necessary steps to submit to e-shop and does a developer have to pay for submitting a game?


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> after buying the devkit and waiting some time, is there any other necessary steps to submit to e-shop and does a developer have to pay for submitting a game?


Theoritcally, no.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2016)

then if there is no other steps, I wonder if its a good idea to invest a loan on a devkit after I make a game that I am confident will do ok and sell for a fair price to pay up the cost of the devkit? but in the mean time I will test with loadliine.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 8, 2016)

nic0lette said:


> AFAIK, it's not just that you could get into legal hot water for breaking the NDA, depending on what's shared, it could potentially put other homebrew projects at risk because of sensitive information (say, official API docs or source) being added to projects.


Maybe that's the reason Nintendo made this so easy. Let their code get into enough homebrew projects, and they can legally stamp it out at the source.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 8, 2016)

Finally got accepted


----------



## HappyzLife (Jul 8, 2016)

Guys, is it now ok to post our homebrews built with the official ctr?


----------



## shadowharold (Jul 8, 2016)

I am a dev now, but have no clue what to do, oh well someday I will learn.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 8, 2016)

HappyzLife said:


> Guys, is it now ok to post our homebrews built with the official ctr?


Probably not. The NDA forbids distributing SDK generated content with the public.

However, if people were to join "dev groups" and share, or just distribute the source, it may be ok. This needs more discussion, but I doubt you can just post CTR-SDK cias on gbatemp. Same as before.


----------



## MooshiMo (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey, does anybody figured it out what to make with cci files and stuff ?

I managed to compile demo codes but don't know what to do with cci.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 9, 2016)

MooshiMo said:


> Hey, does anybody figured it out what to make with cci files and stuff ?
> 
> I managed to compile demo codes but don't know what to do with cci.


".cci" is ".3ds". you can use them the same way.

you could use this to make CIAs: https://github.com/ihaveamac/3dsconv/releases


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 9, 2016)

they are also designed for dev units so you need to convert to retail.


----------



## HappyzLife (Jul 9, 2016)

Does anyone know how to convert a unity game to 3ds? I installed the unity version in the Nintendo Dev Interface but idk how to built my game


----------



## Vappy (Jul 9, 2016)

zoogie said:


> However, if people were to join "dev groups" and share, or just distribute the source, it may be ok.


That'd still be breaking NDA, just in a way that Nintendo is far less likely to find out about it. 
There's good reason why people go to so much effort to create homebrew toolchains, to avoid the legal risk that comes with using official tools illegally.


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

‌


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 9, 2016)

ketal said:


> Not with the official SDK. The NDA stands.
> 
> 
> No, you can't. Please understand that by signing up to the developer portal you have signed a legally binding agreement.


There's nothing a part of the development portal agreement that disallows them from still making homebrew. What they do in their personal life is their own thing.


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

GerbilSoft said:


> Well, now we can have the "glorious Nintendo Dev master race" make amazing contributions to Luma3DS and arm9loaderhax using the official tools! It's not like license contamination has caused problems with open-source projects before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are arm9, bare metal. The SDK doesn't cover it.




Pluupy said:


> There's nothing a part of the development portal agreement that disallows them from still making homebrew. What they do in their personal life is their own thing.


With the difference that you can't share homebrew made with the SDK.


----------



## HappyzLife (Jul 9, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> I cant find the C:\Unity folder. I installed all the required assets and Unity itself through NDI.
> Thanks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


How did you solved it? I can't find the C:\Unity folder too lmao
EDIT: Okay i fixed it, i had just to activate the license


----------



## GlitchyDavid (Jul 9, 2016)

Despite my doubts, i signed up and made it in straight off


----------



## Thelostrune (Jul 9, 2016)

and if I ACTUALLY am going to be a future developer for PC/whatever the NX is, do I avoid this or what?


----------



## zoogie (Jul 9, 2016)

I keep getting IL2CPP compile fail with unity. Just a blank project :/


----------



## chrisall76 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well, I would love this a lot more if
> 
> a) Unity would compile anything
> b) The support forums knew ANYTHING about the shader error.
> c) Their was another tool to compile Wii U games


You can fix this by following the documentation they have for Unity.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

Just to note, after speaking with a guy from nintendo support, dev accounts close if unaccessed for 3 months.
Just a heads-up.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> Just to note, after speaking with a guy from nintendo support, dev accounts close if unaccessed for 3 months.
> Just a heads-up.


Thank you for telling me (or sharing it with the forum, whatever), that might've actually prevented me from getting my account deleted.

But if what the guy says is true, then can't anyone just download the SDK, then wait until their account gets terminated? That's kind of dumb, in my opinion.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd assume that with the cancellation of the account the NDA would go with it, and you'd have to remove any offending software.
Not to say that people would do it, but it seems like a legal way out.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> I'd assume that with the cancellation of the account the NDA would go with it, and you'd have to remove any offending software.
> Not to say that people would do it, but it seems like a legal way out.


Yeah, I don't think many people would do it. They can't see what you've deleted, and what you've not deleted.

_I wonder if people could exploit this in a way, not thaat I'm going to try to or anything, because I value my life, lol._


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

Same, I got caught up in the hype, and didn't think


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> Same, I got caught up in the hype, and didn't think


Well, I did think before doing this in the first place (and I didn't fuck up like most people, no offense to them), it's just that by what you've told me, Nintendo's guidelines seem very easy to exploit. I have an idea in mind, but since I did "sign" the NDA, I'm not gonna take any chances and just let it be an idea, and an idea only.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

Same, I made sure to read the NDA in full, and agreed to their terms. Upon revision however, there's nothing I can really gain from it.
The documentation and insight is nice though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Has anyone created anything with unity? I created a text wall but that's about it.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 9, 2016)

If someone was to leak the stuff on there, there's no way they would know who did it? Especially if you registered with a VPN and fake info? I'm probably not going to, but it just seems so easy now...


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> If someone was to leak the stuff on there, there's no way they would know who did it? Especially if you registered with a VPN and fake info? I'm probably not going to, but it just seems so easy now...


Yeah, I fully understand what you're saying, but I don't think we're going to risk it though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> Has anyone created anything with unity? I created a text wall but that's about it.


Nah, I'm messing around with the music composer more than anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> If someone was to leak the stuff on there, there's no way they would know who did it? Especially if you registered with a VPN and fake info? I'm probably not going to, but it just seems so easy now...


Yeah, but it's already been leaked. I have not found a leak, so I think all leaks got taken off line. But yeah you can upload it to mega and hope Nintendo doesn't rape you


----------



## Arcanuskun (Jul 9, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> Yeah, I fully understand what you're saying, but I don't think we're going to risk it though.


Some idiot will.


----------



## DKB (Jul 9, 2016)

Arcanuskun said:


> Some idiot will.



Already did.  ;-;


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Arcanuskun said:


> Some idiot will.


Agreed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Holy shit the sound editor is weird.


----------



## flarn2006 (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone else getting this error when trying to install a dev environment?



> Exception occurred while proccessing 'ARM Compiler License Extension (20160624)' package, using '{Mugen_Merge} && xcopy /Y ARMCCLicenseInstall.bat "%PROGRAMFILES(X86)%\ARMCC_License\ARMCCLicenseInstall.bat*" && ARMCCLicenseInstall.bat' command in 'C:\Users\Flarn\AppData\Local\Temp\_ndi_5abf\ARMCC_License' directory!
> Install/Uninstall failed for package:  ARM Compiler License Extension (20160624) : Return code : 4



It gives me that error when it starts installing the packages. It starts installing the first one, ARM Compiler License Extension, and then it says it failed with that error. Then all the other packages just say "Canceled". And it won't let me install it without that package, not that it would necessarily work because it could just be a problem they'd all have.


----------



## richardparker (Jul 9, 2016)

so...whats sdk?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

richardparker said:


> so...whats sdk?


SDK stands for Software Development Kit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

flarn2006 said:


> Anyone else getting this error when trying to install a dev environment?
> 
> 
> 
> It gives me that error when it starts installing the packages. It starts installing the first one, ARM Compiler License Extension, and then it says it failed with that error. Then all the other packages just say "Canceled". And it won't let me install it without that package, not that it would necessarily work because it could just be a problem they'd all have.


All i can think of is that you have an corrupted file. Maybe try reinstalling. I never used the 3DS development environment so I don't know.


----------



## richardparker (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> SDK stands for Software Development Kit.


oh.
i wish i was capable enough to develop something... i dont even know one programming language...


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

can you use unity games you have made on the normal unity on the 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> can you use unity games you have made on the normal unity on the 3ds


I think the majority of us are aware.

Also, games will require at least a little bit of tweaking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> can you use unity games you have made on the normal unity on the 3ds


Yeah,but they may not work correctly. I ported a version of Atari breakout to Wii U. Works perfectly


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

how good does unity run on old 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> how good does unity run on old 3ds


I hear it runs really slow and it's buggy. Because it's old 3ds and it's basically unsupported


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> how good does unity run on old 3ds


I'd imagine not very. Also, IIRC you've already asked this multiple times in the thread. *Stop.*


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I hear it runs really slow and it's buggy. Because it's old 3ds and it's basically unsupported


does it depend how many polygons the models have etc


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

flarn2006 said:


> Anyone else getting this error when trying to install a dev environment?
> 
> 
> 
> It gives me that error when it starts installing the packages. It starts installing the first one, ARM Compiler License Extension, and then it says it failed with that error. Then all the other packages just say "Canceled". And it won't let me install it without that package, not that it would necessarily work because it could just be a problem they'd all have.



Check the dev forums, I saw a post reporting the exact same problem and it was solved.


----------



## flarn2006 (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> Check the dev forums, I saw a post reporting the exact same problem and it was solved.


Can you link the thread please?


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

flarn2006 said:


> Can you link the thread please?



Any way I can PM? I'm worried because of the NDA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does it depend how many polygons the models have etc


No, it's just old 3ds and it doesn't do well


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> No, it's just old 3ds and it doesn't do well


how come games made for the 3ds run smooth then what are they made in


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> how come games made for the 3ds run smooth then what are they made in


Because they are professional coded games on a cart. We are only working with unity.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

i hope it does not run very bad though cause i got an old 3ds i don't see why it would run bad if you lower the quilty of the textures to the 3ds level


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 9, 2016)

crissyfox said:


> i signed up and got access in like 10 mins, gonna download the sdk stuff and tools.
> 
> Even if it is an error on nintendos side, i agreed to their NDA and terms of service. all they can do is make me delete their software since i legally entered into a binding contract for access.



If they demand you to delete it just have a copy of all the install stuff. They cant force you to delete that since they cant tell if you burned it on a dvd

I hope some cool snes style games come out of this. Snes style aint that hard. I have begun making a snes rpg. I'm modeling it after final fantasy 6.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i hope it does not run very bad though cause i got an old 3ds i don't see why it would run bad if you lower the quilty of the textures to the 3ds level


Because Unity has a lot more going on that just "compiled code and some files" like normal games do (obviously I know it's not that simple, I'm just trying to simplify it), which is why it may work like ass on o3DS.


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> Maybe that's the reason Nintendo made this so easy. Let their code get into enough homebrew projects, and they can legally stamp it out at the source.


Given how many people signed up without reading or understanding the NDA, or gave false information as part of a legally binding contract, it wouldn't surprise me a bit if that was at least part of the reason they did this.

I wonder how many homebrew devs and projects are _already _compromised.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd have assumed that those that signed up for the SDK are smart enough to know better. However, given this community, it wouldn't surprise me in the least.

I signed up to look at the SDK and learn a few things.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

has any one tested how it runs on the old 3ds though


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 9, 2016)

Memoir said:


> I'd have assumed that those that signed up for the SDK are smart enough to know better. However, given this community, it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


I think you meant "given humanity in general" 



Memoir said:


> I signed up to look at the SDK and learn a few things.


I've no problem with people who understand what they're getting into by getting the SDK. I'm just concerned about how many people have admitted to committing fraud in this thread alone and if they realise how much damage they could do by breaking the NDA.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

should i still sign up for this even with old 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> should i still sign up for this even with old 3ds


YES NOW STOP ASKING OVER AND OVER AGAIN


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> should i still sign up for this even with old 3ds


You know what? Fuck off. Seriously. Find it out yourself or get a new 3DS


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> YES NOW STOP ASKING OVER AND OVER AGAIN


im asking it because if untiy does not work for the old 3ds this will be useless for me


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> im asking it because if untiy does not work for the old 3ds this will be useless for me


It works now but not that well. It might get better eventually. Now shut the fuck up, please.


----------



## Drakia (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> im asking it because if untiy does not work for the old 3ds this will be useless for me


You have 85 god damn posts in this thread, all asking the same thing. Seriously, you've been answered probably more than those 85 times by multiple people. READ THE REPLIES PEOPLE ARE GIVING YOU, COMPREHEND THEM, AND GTFO


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

copycat114 said:


> somebody should definately not pm me a dl link to *ANY *of those files. (Under 18 and wants those files)


Sign up yourself. I'm 13 and I signed up with no problems. I didn't even use information that sounded somewhat legitimate.


----------



## caitsith2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Reverse psychology is not going to work with me or pretty much anyone else here, as we for the most part don't wish to violate the NDA.


----------



## copycat114 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Sign up yourself. I'm 13 and I signed up with no problems. I didn't even use information that sounded somewhat legitimate.


okay, guess im gonna have to pull out the old tor browser.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

copycat114 said:


> okay, guess im gonna have to pull out the old tor browser.


You don't even need to use TOR.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 9, 2016)

copycat114 said:


> okay, guess im gonna have to pull out the old tor browser.


Tor is slow anyway, doesnt matter if you use tor or not.


----------



## copycat114 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You don't even need to use TOR.


i dont want them knowing it was me that signed up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

copycat114 said:


> i dont want them knowing it was me that signed up.


What're they gonna do? Trace your IP and magically find out all of your information?


----------



## copycat114 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What're they gonna do? Trace your IP and magically find out all of your information?


obviously not. i would just rather not let them know my IP.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

copycat114 said:


> obviously not. i would just rather not let them know my IP.


Then I'd suggest using Opera Dev and it's built in VPN instead, that'll be faster.


----------



## Drakia (Jul 9, 2016)

copycat114 said:


> somebody should definately not pm me a dl link to *ANY *of those files. (Under 18 and wants those files)


"I'm under 18, and don't want to break the law by signing up, so I'm going to get someone else to break the law, AND break the law myself by obtaining the files illegitimately" <-- That's what you just said, fyi.


----------



## Lucar (Jul 9, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 9, 2016)

After reading many pages of replies, I finally got around to updating the first post with tons of useful information for addressing many common questions and problems!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

if they know your ip they can ask your isp and they have your address and every thing  so i would use a vpn if your gonna put in fake info


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> if they know your ip they can ask your isp and they have your address and every thing  so i would use a vpn if your gonna put in fake info


I highly doubt they'd go through all the trouble of doing that.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

what do you think nintedo will do when they find out heaps of people are abusing this


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what do you think nintedo will do when they find out heaps of people are abusing this


Find out who's abusing it and depending on what it is they're doing, either simply ban them or take legal action. The only time they'd take legal action would probably be if someone was breaking the NDA by leaking software.
They also might make the sign up process difficult again.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Find out who's abusing it and depending on what it is they're doing, either simply ban them or take legal action. The only time they'd take legal action would probably be if someone was breaking the NDA by leaking software.
> They also might make the sign up process difficult again.


damage already done its already leaked noting they can do but try to take down the leaked files


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> damage already done its already leaked noting they can do but try to take down the leaked files


They can still take legal action if they find out who's doing it.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

is it illegal to download the leaked sdks because im still not sure about making an account yet i mean you can't put it on eshop unless you have devkit which means only people with cfw 3ds will be able to play your game


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> is it illegal to download the leaked sdks because im still not sure about making an account yet i mean you can't put it on eshop unless you have devkit which means only people with cfw 3ds will be able to play your game


Either make an account or stop spamming the thread with "i dont know if i should make an account because i have an o3ds and idk if it would be worth it". It's getting real goddamn annoying.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

copycat114 said:


> somebody should definately not pm me a dl link to *ANY *of those files. (Under 18 and wants those files)


Yeah sure. I'll break the law and give you the SDK buddy. What's your social security number so I can send it to you?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hacksn5s4 said:


> is it illegal to download the leaked sdks because im still not sure about making an account yet i mean you can't put it on eshop unless you have devkit which means only people with cfw 3ds will be able to play your game


It's illegal both ways of you are under 18. You obviously don't seem smart enough to even set up Unity so you really have no business asking.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



copycat114 said:


> i dont want them knowing it was me that signed up.


They don't log your iP and even if they did they aren't going to go after you. Ffs


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah sure. I'll break the law and give you the SDK buddy. What's your social security number so I can send it to you?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Your triple post is making me wish I could like posts three times over.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

I sometimes wish their wasn't merge posting.

But than people like hackns could earn post count 2x faster


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

omg dude you are still here . . . why?





hacksn5s4 said:


> what do you think nintedo will do when they find out heaps of people are abusing this


i am sure you already asked this to which you received a "my body is ready" meme



hacksn5s4 said:


> is it illegal to download the leaked sdks


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

wormdood said:


> omg dude you are still here . . . why?
> i am sure you already asked this to which you received a "my body is ready" meme


You knew it was coming.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> You knew it was coming.....


My body is reggie, captain! Shove your fist in my reggie-hole!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My body is reggie, captain! Shove your fist in my reggie-hole!


----------



## Watertoon (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm wondering, are all the cia files in the 3ds sdk installable on a cfw? Sorry if it was already asked I could try tomorrow if no one knows.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Watertoon said:


> I'm wondering, are all the cia files in the 3ds sdk installable on a cfw? Sorry if it was already asked I could try tomorrow if no one knows.


Yeah they should be...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Watertoon said:


> I'm wondering, are all the cia files in the 3ds sdk installable on a cfw? Sorry if it was already asked I could try tomorrow if no one knows.


I believe they are. I can try downloading and installing them in a bit.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

has any one made a game with this yet


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> has any one made a game with this yet


It doesn't take a day to make a game. So the answer is no.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> has any one made a game with this yet


I made some little novelty things and ported some games, but NO. Probably nobody here has made a full game. 

Half of the people here were just messing around with it


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It doesn't take a day to make a game. So the answer is no.


well not a full game like a start to one


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

As soon as Visual Studio 2015 Enterprise finishes torrenting, I'm gonna try and write a hello world program and compile it.
Lets hope it actually compiles because I have shit luck when it comes to compiling.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well not a full game like a start to one


..........

My post still stands clear....nobody has made anything worth anything in Unity. It;s all novelty things. Unless somebody HAS started something pretty good?


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> I'd assume that with the cancellation of the account the NDA would go with it, and you'd have to remove any offending software.
> Not to say that people would do it, but it seems like a legal way out.



And you need to prove you destroyed all the confidential information


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> As soon as Visual Studio 2015 Enterprise finishes torrenting, I'm gonna try and write a hello world program and compile it.
> Lets hope it actually compiles because I have shit luck when it comes to compiling.


Oh shit. Can Visual Studio compile Wii U games? I have that on my computer and was thinking about uninstalling it, but if it can compile stuff like that I would be using it more often....


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> As soon as Visual Studio 2015 Enterprise finishes torrenting, I'm gonna try and write a hello world program and compile it.
> Lets hope it actually compiles because I have shit luck when it comes to compiling.


VS Community works just fine



VinLark said:


> Oh shit. Can Visual Studio compile Wii U games? I have that on my computer and was thinking about uninstalling it, but if it can compile stuff like that I would be using it more often....



There are VS integrations for both 3DS and WiiU. I recommend using those because manual Omake is a pain


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

does unity for the 3ds make sure your game will not be to much for the 3ds


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

‌


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does unity for the 3ds make sure your game will not be to much for the 3ds


No, I'm pretty sure it doesn't.


----------



## chrisall76 (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does unity for the 3ds make sure your game will not be to much for the 3ds


That is up to you to do when making your game.

"The first question people usually ask is “do you support the original Nintendo 3DS too?”  To which the answer is a qualified “yes”. We can generate ROM images which are compatible with the original Nintendo 3DS, and there are certainly some types of game which will run perfectly well on it, but for the majority of games we strongly recommend targeting the New Nintendo 3DS for maximum gorgeousness."

Source: http://blogs.unity3d.com/2016/01/29/unity-comes-to-new-nintendo-3ds/


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> does unity for the 3ds make sure your game will not be to much for the 3ds


Now you speaking gibberish. What? Are you asking if Unity can compile games for old 3DS? 

YES THEY FUCKING CAN


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

will this be the new way of making homebrew games


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> will this be the new way of making homebrew games


Hell no. While people will eventually make games from this, not right now. It's breaking the NDA to make homebrew games from this and share them. When this all dies down people will makes games from this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> will this be the new way of making homebrew games


No. Stop repeating yourself.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

In 3 pages:
>hacksn: o yea can dis be used to mak old 3ds gamse?


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> will this be the new way of making homebrew games


For private use. Or, if you have the money, you can just publish it on eshop


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

ketal said:


> For private use. Or, if you have the money, you can just publish it on eshop


Lol, it really sucks you need to buy a $3K dev kit to publish stuff on the eshop (which I think is absurd).


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> will this be the new way of making homebrew games


. . . here dude i found your avatar image


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

wormdood said:


> . . . here dude i found your avatar image





Shadow#1 said:


> Remember n00bs can't read


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> [let's just pretend the quotes are still here]


hacks isn't a noob, he's a full-blown retard.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Lol, it really sucks you need to buy a $3K dev kit to publish stuff on the eshop (which I think is absurd).


yeah they should just let us use our cfw systems to test the games


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 9, 2016)

This will be great, if you make a game with this, you can test it with cfw and/or loadiine then if it's a great idea, you could do a kickstarter to raise funds for a devkit to publish the thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yeah they should just let us use our cfw systems to test the games


No, because that would give us access to everything. Pirated games and software.

It's a backdoor.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> No, because that would give us access to everything. Pirated games and software.
> 
> It's a backdoor.


well no the published game would not have any thing pirated in it you would only use the cfw 3ds to play and test the game


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well no the published game would not have any thing pirated in it you would only use the cfw 3ds to play and test the game


But still, Nintendo prohibits users from modding their console. Why would they let someone publish something developed on a CFW'd 3DS?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well no the published game would not have any thing pirated in it you would only use the cfw 3ds to play and test the game


You know what a dev kit _is _right? People could burn game files to a CD with the CD burner Nintendo gives under dev kits and than boom free games. Your talking about 3DS so I guess you could just get the game files and load them with the software Nintendo gives because it's a dve kit.

I don't know much about dev kit 3DS


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> You know what a dev kit _is _right? People could burn game files to a CD with the CD burner Nintendo gives under dev kits and than boom free games. Your talking about 3DS so I guess you could just get the game files and load them with the software Nintendo gives because it's a dve kit.
> 
> the 3ds has digtal games devkits are used for testing the game


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Sigh...I wish I had an 3DS. I would love to make little games to play on the go in Unity


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Sigh...I wish I had an 3DS. I would love to make little games to play on the go in Unity


I wish I had a Wii U. I've been snooping around and the stuff the Wii U can do is cooler than the stuff the 3DS can do.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I wish I had a Wii U. I've been snooping around and the stuff the Wii U can do is cooler than the stuff the 3DS can do.


Really? I thought the 3DS could like emulate NES and SNES games. I hear running the exploits is pretty hard and Sm4sh modding is way harder but it seems cool. I do have my DS though


----------



## flarn2006 (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> Any way I can PM? I'm worried because of the NDA.


Yeah, sure. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> Any way I can PM? I'm worried because of the NDA.


You would be breaking the NDA either way lmao


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

eh atleast some one can finally make mario maker for the 3ds with this


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh atleast some one can finally make mario maker for the 3ds with this


No, It's not that easy.....

Sure, somebody could but it would take a huge amount of time. Not worth it. AND YOU WOULD BE BREAKING NDA (which tbh I am probably going to make homebrew with this because it's cool but whatever)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh atleast some one can finally make mario maker for the 3ds with this


That could be done with the tools we already had, fuckwit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> That could be done with the tools we already had, fuckwit.


This all the way. People seem to forget now that this is out that we had actually tools for this lmao. Those tools totally don't matter anymore because of these now.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 9, 2016)

Watertoon said:


> I'm wondering, are all the cia files in the 3ds sdk installable on a cfw? Sorry if it was already asked I could try tomorrow if no one knows.


Yes, as long as you're using a Panda, Snake, or Partner console 

To use them on retail you still need conversion


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> This all the way. People seem to forget now that this is out that we had actually tools for this lmao. Those tools totally don't matter anymore because of these now.


yes but it would be easier to make with unity instead of having to make your own game engine


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh atleast some one can finally make mario maker for the 3ds with this



Do you think is easy to create a game and that magically appears the next day as one demands?, the tools do take time to read, understand, and it takes dedication to get a summarize of everything that is thrown at you, and then you need a full team willing to actually create the game, pay them, and to actually finish it. 

If Dream Land could exist, we'd have had 5 sequels of Golden Sun coming tomorrow and a sequel of Half Life 2 right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Things I need to learn:
a) how to make the game appear on gamepad
b) how to edit the controls for the game

I am creating a breakout game and it is almost ready. Just two things not ready....


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> This all the way. People seem to forget now that this is out that we had actually tools for this lmao. Those tools totally don't matter anymore because of these now.


yes but it would be easier to make with unity instead of having to make your own game engine


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 9, 2016)

Guys im in search for a team so we can work together on a homebrew


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yes but it would be easier to make with unity instead of having to make your own game engine


Yes it is way easier to create with these tools.

You don't get what I'm saying....


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

Watertoon said:


> I'm wondering, are all the cia files in the 3ds sdk installable on a cfw? Sorry if it was already asked I could try tomorrow if no one knows.


The toolchain outputs cci images by default. Generate a cxi instead, and you'll be able to build it for retail with the homebrew version of makerom.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> Guys im in search for a team so we can work together on a homebrew


I hear TheVinAnator has a team going. Anybody can join I think.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yes but it would be easier to make with unity instead of having to make your own game engine


And more illegal too!


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 9, 2016)

Watertoon said:


> I'm wondering, are all the cia files in the 3ds sdk installable on a cfw? Sorry if it was already asked I could try tomorrow if no one knows.





ketal said:


> The toolchain outputs cci images by default. Generate a cxi instead, and you'll be able to build it for retail with the homebrew version of makerom.


it'll probably be encrypted though so its save data size might be wrong. you should decrypt it first before using makerom.

also, CCI is basically ".3ds". you can use it the same way, and also convert it the same way.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> And more illegal too!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> And more illegal too!








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hacksn5s4 said:


>



God dammit. Probably the only post I a going to like of yours.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Well I have built and tried a few types of Unity Projects on my O3DS at the moment, and only _1 portion_ of _1 project_ I have built is working. (and even that had issues of cloning the top screen to the bottom screen for some strange reason...)

Another project I recently built managed to get to the 3DS Boot logo, faded out, and then gave a fatal error. -_-

I'm thinking the cause of this is either my Player Settings, the fact I am trying to build a 3D project on an O3DS, which I fear might not be supported... (but I highly doubt that), or the fact that I should get myself an N3DS!!

Will report back with more info later.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


>


----------



## OldGlass (Jul 9, 2016)

Hmmmmm...
I'm probably going to sign up. Before I do though, I have a few questions in mind.

1. Does it matter if you have CFW? 
2. Can they track if your 3DS have CFW or not by using these tools? 
3. On their page, they say that they can help you make the games you want even if you have no experience. Do they actually do that?
4. What will they do if they find out you're using CFW instead of their Dev Kit?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

OldGlass said:


> Hmmmmm...
> I'm probably going to sign up. Before I do though, I have a few questions in mind.
> 
> 1. Does it matter if you have CFW?
> ...


They can't find out any of this stuff lol. You just can't submit stuff to the e-shop without a dev kit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

OldGlass said:


> Hmmmmm...
> I'm probably going to sign up. Before I do though, I have a few questions in mind.
> 
> 1. Does it matter if you have CFW?
> ...



No, unless you want to publish your games.
No.
I'm not sure, I haven't said anything in the forums yet.
Not publish your game? I dunno.


----------



## OldGlass (Jul 9, 2016)

Hmmmm, okay. 
This might be a stupid question, but what coding language does 3DS games use?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

OldGlass said:


> Hmmmm, okay.
> This might be a stupid question, but what coding language does 3DS games use?


With just the SDK, C++. (And ARM ASM too, I think.) With Unity, C#, Java and Python. Other people could write other compilers, too, if they really wanted to.


----------



## OldGlass (Jul 9, 2016)

thank you so much for responding.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

OldGlass said:


> Hmmmmm...
> I'm probably going to sign up. Before I do though, I have a few questions in mind.
> 
> 1. Does it matter if you have CFW?  *did it matter before the sdk?*
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

OldGlass said:


> This might be a stupid question, but what coding language does 3DS games use?


3DS games are mainly developed in native C/C++. If you are using Unity, you will need C# knowledge for scripting, but you can also produce native C++ plugins for your Unity projects as well.
So basically, it's mainly C and CPP.

Edit: Ninja'd by Tomato Hentai because of my shitty internet connection...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Does anyone know how to get Unity to project the game on the gamepad screen to? It shows on TV just not gamepad. And I can't ask on the forums because they will ask me "oh well what dev kit are you using?"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Does anyone know how to get Unity to project the game on the gamepad screen to? It shows on TV just not gamepad. And I can't ask on the forums because they will ask me "oh well what dev kit are you using?"


Create a new Camera object in your scene, and in the camera properties of the object, you should see a drop-down box called "target display". You can set it to either "TV" or "GamePad", and that will determine what device to display the camera projection on.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Create a new Camera object in your scene, and in the camera properties of the object, you should see a drop-down box called "target display". You can set it to either "TV" or "GamePad", and that will determine what device to display the camera projection on.


Awesome. Thank you. Do you know how to change the controls for Wii U gamepad?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Awesome. Thank you. Do you know how to change the controls for Wii U gamepad?


Define "changing controls". Do you mean button remapping?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Define "changing controls". Do you mean button remapping?


Yeah


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Create a new Camera object in your scene, and in the camera properties of the object, you should see a drop-down box called "target display". You can set it to either "TV" or "GamePad", and that will determine what device to display the camera projection on.


dude your like 16 . . . how on earth do you know these things


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 9, 2016)

wormdood said:


> dude your like 16 . . . how on earth do you know these things


cause it's simple, thats how he knows


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah


I haven't implemented button remapping into any of my projects before, but I would imagine that you need to create something like a save file and store button mappings as variables inside them. Don't ask me exactly how to do this lol, I haven't really attempted it before, and it's pure speculation. 



wormdood said:


> dude your like 16 . . . how on earth do you know these things


Believe it or not, I'm actually *14*! 



ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> cause it's simple, thats how he knows


^ This.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> cause it's simple, thats how he knows


not buying it i have seen him answer several questions that have been floating around this thread and not all were this "simple" . . . not to mention his work in the vita scene


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 9, 2016)

wormdood said:


> not buying it i have seen him answer several questions that have been floating around this thread and not all were this "simple" . . . not to mention his work in the vita scene


ok, It's simple like voxel said and he has used it in the past


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ryccardo said:


> Yes, as long as you're using a Panda, Snake, or Partner console
> 
> To use them on retail you still need conversion


how do you convert them for retail


----------



## Nyap (Jul 9, 2016)

Day 2 - morning
still no email from ninty in sight


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Okay. One more thing. How do I make a picture into a texture I can use?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

i have already made like a game in unity idk if it would work on 3ds though


----------



## yacepi15 (Jul 9, 2016)

HappyzLife said:


> How did you solved it? I can't find the C:\Unity folder too lmao
> EDIT: Okay i fixed it, i had just to activate the license


You must go to NDI, go to manage existing environment, select the environment of Unity and go to more details. There will be a serial, copy it. Then go to Unity, open a project and go to help -> manage license. There select "activate new license" and put your serial. When you activate it (this is important) go to "check for updates" in the "manage licenses" menu and you are ready.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i have already made like a game in unity idk if it would work on 3ds though


well . . . dont think . . . build and test


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

wormdood said:


> well . . . dont think . . . build and test


its a ball game where you use the mouse so i guess id need to to change that to circle pad


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i have already made like a game in unity idk if it would work on 3ds though


You already know the answer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Okay. One more thing. How do I make a picture into a texture I can use?


Just drag and drop the image into the assets folder and Unity should automatically treat it as a texture for use on an object.
You should create a new *material* for each texture you use, as materials are the things you apply to the object.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

@I pwned U!  this thread is front page news now


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol, now we will have tons of people breaking the NDA... can't wait


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 9, 2016)

Underage "developer" here.
This should be a thread to showcase demos and little projects XD


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

this one final question for sighing up if i put an a dress from fake name generator will it work


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> this one final question for sighing up if i put an a dress from fake name generator will it work


Yep. I signed up with the name "Tomato Hentai" and the address of some Domino's Pizza joint in New York.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Yep. I signed up with the name "Tomato Hentai" and the address of some Domino's Pizza joint in New York.


Maybe this is a sign that the sign-up process truly is broken lol?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

GamerUnity said:


> Underage "developer" here.
> This should be a thread to showcase demos and little projects XD





VinLark said:


> Lol, now we will have tons of people breaking the NDA... can't wait



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> Yep. I signed up with the name "Tomato Hentai" and the address of some Domino's Pizza joint in New York.


Well I think it varies. Somebody I'm this thread still hasn't gotten in...


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> -snip-


You don't want that information to be public, lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

ketal said:


> You don't want that information to be public, lol


2secret4me


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jul 9, 2016)

I honestly think this never had to happen, Nintendo is literally ruining themselves by allowing even toddlers to gain access...
That way, the NX will even lose all the Third Party Support, and will get crappy garage games in return.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

could you run 3ds nes on a 3ds with this


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> could you run 3ds nes on a 3ds with this


YOU SAID THAT LAST QUESTION WAS YOUR FINAL QUESTION
OUT. NOW.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> could you run 3ds nes on a 3ds with this


Yeah, we are done here. 

Exit. Now. That was such an outlandish question. I'm done here. Fuck this


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone tried to access BMAS? 
There's something that got me laughing, besides the expired ssl certs


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

ketal said:


> Anyone tried to access BMAS?
> There's something that got me laughing, besides the expired ssl certs


I don't thunk we would have a use for the Ban Managment System.....

Who would we ban? 
hanksn


----------



## chrisall76 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Okay. One more thing. How do I make a picture into a texture I can use?


http://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials]
Answer to any question Unity-dev wise.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> I honestly think this never had to happen, Nintendo is literally ruining themselves by allowing even toddlers to gain access...
> That way, the NX will even lose all the Third Party Support, and will get crappy garage games in return.


more third party support with this though


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> I honestly think this never had to happen, Nintendo is literally ruining themselves by allowing even toddlers to gain access...
> That way, the NX will even lose all the Third Party Support, and will get crappy garage games in return.


Yes, because every kid can buy a dev kit for 3000$.

It's not as simple to make a game and put it on e-shop. You have to get a dev kit.,...


----------



## Kajiarashi Suzaku (Jul 9, 2016)

What worries me is a bunch of people who will only sign up because it is cool, to show off and not really to make games with that...


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> I honestly think this never had to happen, Nintendo is literally ruining themselves by allowing even toddlers to gain access...
> That way, the NX will even lose all the Third Party Support, and will get crappy garage games in return.


tell that to the creator(s) of minecraft/super meat boy/cave story/shovel knight/. . . ect


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yes, because every kid can buy a dev kit for 3000$.
> 
> It's not as simple to make a game and put it on e-shop. You have to get a dev kit.,...




inb4 Parents go to debt for toddlers buying dev kits.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kajiarashi Suzaku said:


> What worries me is a bunch of people who will only sign up because it is cool, to show off and not really to make games with that...



Then again, they have to download a huge amount of stuff, that they wouldn't probably touch. So if they won't use it, why download it?


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

GamerUnity said:


> Then again, they have to download a huge amount of stuff, that they wouldn't probably touch. So if they won't use it, why download it?


Not really huge, just not straightforward to configure for some people


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

eh im using fake details will it get approved


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh im using fake details will it get approved


You can try it.


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh im using fake details will it get approved


Keep in mind that you are applying for a contract.
By entering fake details you break the law.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

ketal said:


> Keep in mind that you are applying for a contract.
> By entering fake details you break the law.


using vpn and not real address its not like they can find out


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> using vpn and not real address its not like they can find out


........

God this post hurts my head


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> using vpn and not real address its not like they can find out


An IP address in isolation is not personal data because it is focused on a computer and not an individual. (Hong Kong Privacy Commissioner, 2007)
They could care less about your IP.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 9, 2016)

Just wandering whats>

ARM11 kernel access for your CTR-SDK project(s)

I thought it was ARM9 so your saying Nintendo gives you a legit exploit to install on 11x 3ds's just for sign up so you can access all .cia files free? I find that very hard to believe they would do this openly. There must be some mistake or error with this sign up there end if that is the case!


----------



## wormdood (Jul 9, 2016)

Reecey said:


> Just wandering whats>
> 
> ARM11 kernel access for your CTR-SDK project(s)
> 
> I thought it was ARM9 so your saying Nintendo gives you a legit exploit to install on 11x 3ds's just for sign up so you can access all .cia files free? I find that very hard to believe they would do this openly. There must be some mistake or error with this sign up there end if that is the case!


. . . you know these wont install on ofw . . . not to sound rude but whats the point of this comment?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Reecey said:


> Just wandering whats>
> 
> ARM11 kernel access for your CTR-SDK project(s)
> 
> I thought it was ARM9 so your saying Nintendo gives you a legit exploit to install on 11x 3ds's just for sign up so you can access all .cia files free? I find that very hard to believe they would do this openly. There must be some mistake or error with this sign up there end if that is the case!


No...where did you get that? They wouldn't give that out like that...


----------



## Reecey (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> No...where did you get that? They wouldn't give that out like that...


Thats what it says on the front page, read it, I quoted it.

Edit: sorry I might have it wrong, it sounds like he is saying you get all this from signing up but I think he is saying you can use ARM11 to do the projects.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 9, 2016)

unity working on o3ds?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> unity working on o3ds?


Barley. It runs like shit and is really buggy.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Barley. It runs like shit and is really buggy.


you have not tested it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> you have not tested it


Lol, and you have? That's what I have been hearing and it would be really buggy. You can't even buy an o3ds on Nintendo's site (as far as I checked). Basically UN-supported.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

-snip-





VinLark said:


> Lol, and you have? That's what I have been hearing and it would be really buggy. You can't even buy an o3ds on Nintendo's site (as far as I checked). Basically UN-supported.


i looked up the unity page for 3ds and it says it works for old 3ds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Barley. It runs like shit and is really buggy.


Actually, I beg to differ; I just made a working cube example on the Old 3DS and it runs absolutely beautiful! (I know, I know, it's just 1 cube... I'll be testing a bit more)

The Stereoscopic 3D is quite cool too! Looking forward to making use of that in my new projects!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

for people who says it runs crap on old 3ds read this http://blogs.unity3d.com/2016/01/29/unity-comes-to-new-nintendo-3ds/


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

I was just reciting what somebody else in this thread said.

                                                                                      I don't own a 3ds p:


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

When you make something more than simple tests you realize the Old 3DS doesn't handle it as well as the New 3DS does


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

ketal said:


> When you make something more than simple tests you realize the Old 3DS doesn't handle it as well as the New 3DS does


can the old 3ds play any games well


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> can the old 3ds play any games well


No, that's why the majority of people have o3DSes. Because they play games like shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> can the old 3ds play any games well


Your literally contradicted yourself saying you tested it. You probably didn't even download it lmao.


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

‌
‌


----------



## Wolfvak (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yes but it would be easier to make with unity instead of having to make your own game engine


lmao you're still forgetting that the trademark is owned by Nintendo. Remember what happened to those Zelda fangames? Yeah...

I hope the same thing happens to you because all you do is shitpost.


----------



## th3joker (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok I have a few questions... im a dumb casual noob so forgive my dipshitness but...

1. How will this benefit the homebrew scene? Future exploits? Will "devs" be able to make better apps/Games vs homebrew sdks?

2. What do u think can be the legal ramifications for the people abusing this?

3. Can this be used to reverse engineer retail games for modding?

4. What good can really come of this? 

5. If u can install dev firmware on retail units will there be a separate hombrew scene for dev fw vs cfw?

6. Has the sdks been leaked yet? Or do you have to legit register to be able to activate and use the sdk?

I have no interest in playing with the sdk myself, heck im too lazy to even mess with my o3ds on 8.0 fw, but I do find this stuff neat, and its better than the psvita scene


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

th3joker said:


> Ok I have a few questions... im a dumb casual noob so forgive my dipshitness but...
> 
> 1.* People Will inventully start using this to create games and homebrew*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

th3joker said:


> Ok I have a few questions... im a dumb casual noob so forgive my dipshitness but...
> 
> 1. How will this benefit the homebrew scene? Future exploits? Will "devs" be able to make better apps/Games vs homebrew sdks?
> 
> ...



It's illegal to release homebrew made with this so it's probably not gonna benefit at all.
Getting sued? It really depends on how you define "abuse".
I think only some of the things can, and even then it's probably a no as you can likely only convert files one way.
I dunno.
I don't know how to answer this.
It's easier and slightly more legal to just sign up to fuck with stuff. Also easier.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It's easier and slightly more legal to just sign up to fuck with stuff. Also easier.


Yeah. Nintendo has a reason to come after people who use stolen content. If you are over 18 you are doing nothing wrong so boom it's all legal. Just sign up for it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 9, 2016)

so no wiiu n64 and psx emus than?


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

Kirtai said:


> I've no problem with people who understand what they're getting into by getting the SDK. I'm just concerned about how many people have admitted to committing fraud in this thread alone and if they realise how much damage they could do by breaking the NDA.


And given the number of people admitting to fraud also openly admitting to communicating over private message here, depending on where the server for this message board is located, that could be enough for a judge to warrant subpoena of said private messages. If I were an admin here, I would be worried.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> so no wiiu n64 and psx emus than?


If someone can make them......

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Disco Inferno said:


> And given the number of people admitting to fraud also openly admitting to communicating over private message here, depending on where the server for this message board is located, that could be enough for a judge to warrant subpoena of said private messages. If I were an admin here, I would be worried.


Haha, you should see Vin's profile. "If anybody at all would like to be a Nintendo dev FOR REAL in 10 minutes or less, shoot me a PM (Yeah includes SDK, Unity and those things)"

whatever. That just seemed a bit off


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

flarn2006 said:


> Yeah, sure. Thanks.





VinLark said:


> You would be breaking the NDA either way lmao



Fair enough, dig around the dev forums. I guarantee you, I just checked the post that was there, and it solved your issue.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Haha, you should see Vin's profile. "If anybody at all would like to be a Nintendo dev FOR REAL in 10 minutes or less, shoot me a PM (Yeah includes SDK, Unity and those things)"
> 
> whatever. That just seemed a bit off


Oh, and I hope the people openly admitting to fraud are using a VPN here too, because your IP address is logged at GBAtemp, and it can be subpoenaed.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

th3joker said:


> 3. Can this be used to reverse engineer retail games for modding?



That breaks the NDA as well, no reverse engineering allowed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey guys, paypal me 10$ and I will email you all of the SDK from Nintendo!!!! You can become a dev in 5 quick easy steps!
Nintendo plz that was sarcasm don't hurt me

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo didn't like us doing what we were doing and asked GBATemp to give the ip's of the people they didn't like what they were doing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> If someone can make them......


but it would be illegal to release them using this sdk


> Tomato Hentai said:
> 
> 
> > It's illegal to release homebrew made with this so it's probably not gonna benefit at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> but it would be illegal to release them using this sdk


I know.....

I have been saying that all this time and the first time I don't somebody tells me about it. smh


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo didn't like us doing what we were doing and asked GBATemp to give the ip's of the people they didn't like what they were doing.


They're probably doing this right now.

And they don't need to ask GBAtemp. They ask a judge, and the judge _tells_ GBAtemp, and GBAtemp may or may not be able to warn anyone.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

The sheer amount of people using this for homebrew makes me fear for the future.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> They're probably doing this right now.


lmao, everyone saying "YES I CAN RELEASE (insert homebrew here)" or "GRAB THE SDK AND RUN" are gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> The sheer amount of people using this for homebrew makes me fear for the future.


Only if they release it and there is proof that they used the official SDK for it. The theming tools for example don't put out other files than what we could already do using YATA or Usagi.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> The sheer amount of people using this for homebrew makes me fear for the future.


Yep. 
Can't wait for a hb dev or an idiot to make something off unity and publish it. Than Nintendo will bite all of us.

All the guests viewing the thread are probably ninten-bots


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Only if they release it and there is proof that they used the official SDK for it.



I've seen a couple threads pop up saying "Get the sdk and you can do all this stuff with it for homebrew lol"

[fear]


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

i always have the vpn on because of a site i use not being available


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Only if they release it and there is proof that they used the official SDK for it. The theming tools for example don't put out other files than what we could already do using YATA or Usagi.


No....I have compiled some Unity games and every important file has the word Unity in it lol. Also it's in the meta data I think (?). There is no way to change the file names without it not working sooooooo


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> I've seen a couple threads pop up saying "Get the sdk and you can do all this stuff with it for homebrew lol"
> 
> [fear]


At that point they probably deserve to get taken down for failing to understand the NDA. Most devs aren't that stupid though.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

its kinda annoying unity does not let us use it for homebrew and they make you sign up to get the 3ds unity


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> I've seen a couple threads pop up saying "Get the sdk and you can do all this stuff with it for homebrew lol"
> 
> [fear]


Yeah, every idiot trying to be a "hero" is saying "OMG GUYS GET THIS SDK YOU WON'T USED BECAUSE NOVELTY" or "HEY GUYS I DISCOVERD THIS FIRST PLEASE CREDIT ME SO NINTENDO SUES MY ASS" *cough* @olec03 *cough*


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

I can tell many people will get rekt by ninty.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> They're probably doing this right now.
> 
> And they don't need to ask GBAtemp. They ask a judge, and the judge _tells_ GBAtemp, and GBAtemp may or may not be able to warn anyone.


IIRC GBAtemp's server is in France, so this judge would have to be in France in order for anything to happen.

They're also unlikely to go to that much trouble unless it's worth their time.  I'd imagine the worst they'd do for anything short of enabling widespread piracy is revoking access to the tools.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I can tell many people will get rekt by ninty.


Only if they break the NDA. Registering for the dev program is not breaking the NDA.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> I'd imagine the worst they'd do for anything short of enabling widespread piracy is revoking access to the tools.



My fears in a nutshell. One bad apple and all that...


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Only if they break the NDA. Registering for the dev program is not breaking the NDA.


Exactly. A lot of idiots thinking they are smart will break the NDA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> They're also unlikely to go to that much trouble unless it's worth their time.  I'd imagine the worst they'd do for anything short of enabling widespread piracy is revoking access to the tools.


No, they would probably do this because it's SDK that can impact their business big time. And it's downloaded not needing internet connection after download. They can't just revoke it.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

put the sdks on mega and have a password protected zip and name the file my family photos no one will know its the sdks


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Exactly. A lot of idiots thinking they are smart will break the NDA.


I can think of a few people that would break the NDA JUST to have the rep as a "dev" when they did fuck all and ruined our ability to play around with the tools.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> put the sdks on mega and have a password protected zip and name the file my family photos no one will know its the sdks


Still breaking the NDA. No escape :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> put the sdks on mega and have a password protected zip and name the file my family photos no one will know its the sdks


They will if you share it and the password for the zip.
Also, why use a zip? 7z that shit, it'll be smaller.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> They will if you share it and the password for the zip.
> Also, why use a zip? 7z that shit, it'll be smaller.


pirated games are put on their and the compnays don't go to the site the passwords on


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> They will if you share it and the password for the zip.
> Also, why use a zip? 7z that shit, it'll be smaller.


Even better, convert that shit into an .iso file. So idiots who think they can just share it will probably won't know you can open it with WinRar. And try to burn it to a CD


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> IIRC GBAtemp's server is in France, so this judge would have to be in France in order for anything to happen.
> 
> They're also unlikely to go to that much trouble unless it's worth their time.  I'd imagine the worst they'd do for anything short of enabling widespread piracy is revoking access to the tools.


I'm pretty sure Nintendo has some lawyers in the EU, and this does cut into their bottom line enough to make it worth the effort.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> pirated games are put on their and the compnays don't go to the site the passwords on


Uh, yea, they do. *That's how they find out about it in the first goddamn place.*


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> I'm pretty sure Nintendo has some lawyers in the EU, and this does cut into their bottom line enough to make it worth the effort.



Nintendo of Europe iirc


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> I'm pretty sure Nintendo has some lawyers in the EU, and this does cut into their bottom line enough to make it worth the effort.


They probably have half of their law in the EU...correct me if I'm wrong but they have a whole office their (Ninty of Europe)

Ninja'd by Historian....R.I.P


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

To those that don't understand the NDA it basically means this:

You can't release Homebrew made using the SDK unless Ninty approves it (and they never will because Ninty hates homebrew.)
You are allowed to create projects privately and don't have to share them with Nintendo, but you are allowed to share them with other devs who also signed the NDA.
Breaking the NDA in the US means you will get prosecuted in Washington.
Breaking the NDA in other countries means you will get prosecuted in Japan.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

well people can easliy leak sdks which means nintedo are very stupid for doing this if the file gets taken down it will just get reuploaded


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 9, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> but it would be illegal to release them using this sdk


rename the SDK to Mine.SDK
then it's yours.
You can thank me later


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> To those that don't understand the NDA it basically means this:
> 
> You can't release Homebrew made using the SDK unless Ninty approves it (and they never will because Ninty hates homebrew.)
> You are allowed to create projects privately and don't have to share them with Nintendo, but you are allowed to share them with other devs who also signed the NDA.
> ...


You're not allowed to release homebrew* at all.*


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well people can easliy leak sdks which means nintedo are very stupid for doing this if the file gets taken down it will just get reuploaded



Legal persecution for the people who do.

Anyone who can access it is binded by a legal contract.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well people can easliy leak sdks which means nintedo are very stupid for doing this if the file gets taken down it will just get reuploaded


And the leakers will get sued.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You're not allowed to release homebrew* at all.*


If you made it with the SDK. A homebrew made with lpp-3ds for example would be fine.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> To those that don't understand the NDA it basically means this:
> 
> You can't release Homebrew made using the SDK unless Ninty approves it (and they never will because Ninty hates homebrew.)
> You are allowed to create projects privately and don't have to share them with Nintendo, but you are allowed to share them with other devs who also signed the NDA.
> ...





Tomato Hentai said:


> You're not allowed to release homebrew* at all.*



Reverse engineering is out the door too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> If you made it with the SDK. A homebrew made with lpp-3ds for example would be fine.


That's what I meant.
I shoulda worded it better lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> To those that don't understand the NDA it basically means this:
> 
> You can't release Homebrew made using the SDK unless Ninty approves it (and they never will because Ninty hates homebrew.)


lol wut? Nintendo can't just approve it. It goes to the e-shop (if you have dev kit) or it doesn't. They don't approve anything...only goes to e-shop.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> Reverse engineering is out the door too.


Again, only if you used the SDK to reverse engineer it. Using other tools does not break the NDA.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

IIRC there's some approval going on in the process to publish.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

lmao I can't wait to call out a person who releases a 3DS or Wii U game with this. 

Idiots


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well people can easliy leak sdks which means nintedo are very stupid for doing this if the file gets taken down it will just get reuploaded


Which leads me to believe that Nintendo intentionally made this easy to leak, so that they can legally go after all of homebrew.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> Which leads me to believe that Nintendo intentionally made this easy to leak, so that they can legally go after all of homebrew.



I wouldn't put it past them, but has homebrew really been such a thorn in their side? It's not like PSP levels of hacking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

It's bait. It's a honeypot. SDK that is super easy to get? Yeah. They KNEW people wouldn't read the NDA. Because it would be full of little kids *cough* olec13 *cough* and try to release stuff with it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> put the sdks on mega and have a password protected zip and name the file my family photos no one will know its the sdks


they do now nintendo DOES visit this site. they are prob in this thread right now. ask kongnutz if they visit this site


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> I wouldn't put it past them, but has homebrew really been such a thorn in their side? It's not like PSP levels of hacking.


Pirating Homebrew, sure. But games wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Remember kids: You don't follow the NDA, you're fucked.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Remember kids: You don't follow the NDA, you're fucked.


well if you using  a vpn not


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Remember kids: You don't follow the NDA, you're fucked.


This could literately be the rest of the OP. 

* Remember kids: You don't follow the NDA, you're fucked.*


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> It's bait. It's a honeypot. SDK that is super easy to get? Yeah. They KNEW people wouldn't read the NDA. Because it would be full of little kids *cough* olec13 *cough* and try to release stuff with it.


Then again, they can't sue everyone that signed up for the dev program. Some users genuinley want to create things with it and release them on the eshop.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> well if you using  a vpn not


You can still be fucked, Ninty knows your personal info.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> You can still be fucked, Ninty knows your personal info.


If they signed up with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Then again, they can't sue everyone that signed up for the dev program. Some users genuinley want to create things with it and release them on the eshop.


Yea I know, I was talking about the kids that try to be a dev with it *cough* olec13 *cough*

Damn, I'm being harsh on him.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 9, 2016)

yep ninty are


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> If they signed up with it.


And in most places, it is illegal to put fake personal info. So they won't only be fucked by Nintendo, but with the law as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> And in most places, it is illegal to put fake personal info.


Yep. They are fucked either way.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> And in most places, it is illegal to put fake personal info.


Given that in this example a VPN was used, Ninty would have a hard time tracing the origins. But yes, in most places it is illegal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Given that in this example a VPN was used, Ninty would have a hard time tracing the origins. But yes, in most places it is illegal.


Well, most of them are probably using some shit free VPN (not saying all free VPNs are bad but...) and Ninty could find them in a snap.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well, most of them are probably using some shit free VPN (not saying all free VPNs are bad but...) and Ninty could find them in a snap.


I also recall that some said they used TOR. Which is free but by no means shitty (I use it to get around the block filter at school).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I also recall that some said they used TOR. Which is free but by no means shitty (I use it to get around the block filter at school).


Oh yeah. TOR is powerful. Still. Probably were doing everything your not supposed to do with TOR or it gives your identity away. They added Flash, maximized the screen, and probably torrented with it (lol).


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh yeah. TOR is powerful. Still. Probably were doing everything your not supposed to do with TOR or it gives your identity away. They added Flash, maximized the screen, and probably torrented with it (lol).


Only the latter is just stupid because it overloads the network. Maximizing screen only passes screen size to certain sites, but not an IP. Adding Flash to any browser is dangerous on it's own, unless you also install a Flash Blocker.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

IIRC Tor users got busted in some honeypots back when silk road went down. Nintendo definitely has the power and authority to requisition the IPs used, even if it takes a while.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Historian said:


> IIRC Tor users got busted in some honeypots back when silk road went down. Nintendo definitely has the power and authority to requisition the IPs used, even if it takes a while.


^^
This.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 9, 2016)

thats why you don't use tor use open vpn or some thing like that


----------



## Deleted member 383323 (Jul 9, 2016)

How do you delete your account then.


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> thats why you don't use tor use open vpn or some thing like that



VPNs are fair game as well, steam finds people routinely for getting early access to games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SuperAce20 said:


> How do you delete your account then.



I asked, you wait 3 months.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ergh, why does this have so many pages again?


----------



## Historian (Jul 9, 2016)

MasterF0x said:


> Ergh, why does this have so many pages again?



Shitposting.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

MasterF0x said:


> Ergh, why does this have so many pages again?


Because ~90% of the users only read: You can make homebrew with the SDK. Which breaks the NDA. Most of those answering are trying to explain this to those asking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

MasterF0x said:


> Ergh, why does this have so many pages again?


Too many memes and shitposts from yo boi hacksn


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Given that in this example a VPN was used, Ninty would have a hard time tracing the origins. But yes, in most places it is illegal.


or they could just read this thread. i guarantee everyone that said they were going to put fake info etc they are writing ALL this down


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Too many memes and shitposts from yo boi hacksn


Even without hacksns this thing has reached 63 pages. (I ignore him due to the constant begging for nds rom loading.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Even without hacksns this thing has reached 63 pages. (I ignore him due to the constant begging for nds rom loading.)


He is a shitposter at times, with no redeemable quality.

But it is fun to reply to him lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Because ~90% of the users only read: You can make homebrew with the SDK. Which breaks the NDA. Most of those answering are trying to explain this to those asking.


I guess I'm "that guy" and uses an opportunity like this with legitimate use, though, this doesn't really add much for me, considering I already was signed up for the Wii U developer program, and have been for almost three years now. (We were simply told to just "migrate" to the Nintendo dev site, I suppose)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

MasterF0x said:


> I guess I'm "that guy" and uses an opportunity like this with legitimate use, though, this doesn't really add much for me, considering I already was signed up for the Wii U developer program, and have been for almost three years now. (We were simply told to just "migrate" to the Nintendo dev site, I suppose)


Well now with this you can port the Mario Sunshine to Wii U....
Don't know why you would want to do that tbh but whatever. Just throwing ideas


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well now with this you can port the Mario Sunshine to Wii U....
> Don't know why you would want to do that tbh but whatever. Just throwing ideas


And you wouldn't be able to release it because copyright.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> And you wouldn't be able to release it because copyright.


lol yeah.....

Good times. Gooooooood times

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

lmao If Nintendo can some how get into my computer 1337 H4ck1ng style, they won't have trouble finding it. It's in a folder literally labeled NINTENDO_SDK. ffs


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> They're probably doing this right now.
> 
> And they don't need to ask GBAtemp. They ask a judge, and the judge _tells_ GBAtemp, and GBAtemp may or may not be able to warn anyone.


You make it sound like this is a common thing. GBAtemp really has not been involved in that many legal scuffles.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Should I make a thread telling everyone to be fucking careful of what you do, so someone won't go completely idiotic and leak the tools?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Should I make a thread telling everyone to be fucking careful of what you do, so someone won't go completely idiotic and leak the tools?


I was actually thinking of doing this. You should do it because I would end up being to harsh on some people (that deserve it). You might have to do it in both 3DS AND WII U fourm


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I was actually thinking of doing this. You should do it because I would end up being to harsh on some people (that deserve it). You might have to do it in both 3DS AND WII U fourm


So do a copy-pasta to both of the forums?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> So do a copy-pasta to both of the forums?


Yeah.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah.


Where should it go? The hacking sections?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Where should it go? The hacking sections?


Yeah. Where else would you go? The accessories section?


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah. Where else would you go? The accessories section?


Ok, i'll link those here.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Should I make a thread telling everyone to be fucking careful of what you do, so someone won't go completely idiotic and leak the tools?


Post it on /r/3dshacks as well.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Post it on /r/3dshacks as well.


Ok.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Post it on /r/3dshacks as well.


What about /r/wiiuhacks to?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> What about /r/wiiuhacks to?


Didn't know that one existed, but yes go on ahead and do it there as well.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 9, 2016)

so i can export to 3ds but wiiu wont show up in Unity.
what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 9, 2016)

Especially the discord!


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/be-care...ter-for-the-nintendo-developer-portal.433809/ - 3DS
https://gbatemp.net/threads/be-care...ter-for-the-nintendo-developer-portal.433810/ - Wii U


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> so i can export to 3ds but wiiu wont show up in Unity.
> what am I doing wrong?


Have you downloaded the Wii u SDK files?


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a question, can the finished project be played on the 3ds? Or can it only be played on a "dev" luma3ds/dev unit?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

GamerUnity said:


> I have a question, can the finished project be played on the 3ds? Or can it only be played on a "dev" luma3ds/dev unit?


Yeah they can, but don't ask me how.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Have you downloaded the Wii u SDK files?


mhm... i think..
i got both the wiiu and 3ds unity files. Nothing else


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah they can, but don't ask me how.



Gee, that sucks. :/

But thanks for the info.
Although, more information about that would be great!


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/4s130q/be_careful_afterbefore_you_register_for_the/


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/4s130q/be_careful_afterbefore_you_register_for_the/


It's showing up as removed. I think you need to message a mod to approve it.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> It's showing up as removed. I think you need to message a mod to approve it.


ok. How do I do that? I am a noob at reddit


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> ok. How do I do that? I am a noob at reddit


Just click the 'Message the moderators' button in the sidebar and write a nice PM with a link to your post. It will show up in their modmail.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Just click the 'Message the moderators' button in the sidebar and write a nice PM with a link to your post. It will show up in their modmail.


Am I doing it right? 


Spoiler


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Am I doing it right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No. The to field should read /r/3dshacks. Change it to that and fill out the form.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 9, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> No. The to field should read /r/3dshacks. Change it to that and fill out the form.


Ok, thanks.
It's up.


----------



## ketal (Jul 9, 2016)

I'll publish a write-up when I'm finished working tonight, explaining in detail the consequences and all the other things people should know.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 9, 2016)

How do you submit anything with the portal? I'm too scared to ask support.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> How do you submit anything with the portal? I'm too scared to ask support.


you don't have a dev kit.....do you? >.>

Click publish, and than For North America. It will give you resources to do it.


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Hopefully it is real....


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

mariogamer said:


> Hopefully it is real....


What's real? It is real. You can get the SDK right now.


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 9, 2016)

SDK does not interest my,it's development.... (yeah I know that I need the SDK for this, but it's not why I am happy about this...)

But:

1. I do not have real big knowledge on development
2. I do not own a dev unit  (don't know if it is really needed to upload a game...)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I do not understand,it's just for 3DS or Wii U only?


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> What's real? It is real. You can get the SDK right now.


I am stealing "*Your Official Nintendo Developer Master Race member here. Yes, I am that great. " *from you :^)


----------



## bi388 (Jul 9, 2016)

If I were to want to develop a game using a legally obtailed SDK or unity without buying a dev console (at least for now) would this be the best way to test them still, or is there a way to more perfectly get a dev-like system? Or would just running cia builds suffice?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Udet21 said:


> I am stealing "*Your Official Nintendo Developer Master Race member here. Yes, I am that great. " *from you :^)


I WILL GET NINTENDO TO SUE I KNOW YOUR SECRETS YOU VIOLATED NDA

Nah fam go ahead


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Beautiful. Thanks, lol.


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Does it is only for 3ds?


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 9, 2016)

This is cool. I am considering signing up.


----------



## Watertoon (Jul 9, 2016)

mariogamer said:


> Does it is only for 3ds?


Nope Wii U and 3ds, even if you don't own them. 


Sheimi said:


> This is cool. I am considering signing up.


Its worth it, just follow the nda though and you will be fine.


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Watertoon said:


> Nope Wii U and 3ds, even if you don't own them.
> Its worth it, just follow the nda though and you will be fine.


Ah thank the message was disturbing me...


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 9, 2016)

Watertoon said:


> Nope Wii U and 3ds, even if you don't own them.
> Its worth it, just follow the nda though and you will be fine.


Gonna sign up later tonight.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 9, 2016)

omgggg we have sddk now make iosu plssss

Im sorry

This seems like something interesenting for game developers! Hope this helps them in any way!


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Sorry for this idiot question,but NDA is the shortcut of what?


----------



## NoThisIsStupider (Jul 9, 2016)

This might be a little late and/or already said but Nintendo *did not *take down the SM64HD, nor the Zelda 1 Remake, or most hacks you see online that have been taken down. The person who took it down is a Nintendo "employee" who was fired 5 years ago and was involved in Wii development (aka, somebody is using the name of a nintendo employee, it's not an actual employee).

This video explains it further.


Spoiler








To add on further, this (going through posts and found this now virus link, used to link to Tomoya's TPHD mod) project got the a-okay from Nintendo, meaning that Nintendo isn't going to take them down. If they are fine with this mod, which actually rivals a product that they already released and could hurt sales, why would they care about a small unity game or a web version of Zelda 1, which AFAIK, wasn't even complete yet.


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Another question where does dev unit are sold?


----------



## Mors (Jul 9, 2016)

mariogamer said:


> Sorry for this idiot question,but NDA is the shortcut of what?


The NDA is Nintendo's Non-Disclosure Agreement.



mariogamer said:


> Another question where does dev unit are sold?


On the Dev website.


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 9, 2016)

Mors said:


> The NDA is Nintendo's Non-Disclosure Agreement.
> 
> 
> On the Dev website.


Ah thank.

Can you past a link of it please?


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm having an issue with the Dev Interface again, and it's pissing me the fuck off.
So basically, I try to log in using my NDID, and the password. I made sure that both my NDID and password are the right ones (I have the password written down in a book), but the fucking program doesn't let me log in, because apparently my NDID and/or password is/are invalid. I logged in to the site with the SAME TWO THINGS to see if they were valid, and guess what? *They fucking are.
*
@VinLark I am dying, help me pls.


----------



## AboodXD (Jul 9, 2016)

I still didn't get approved. -_-


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 9, 2016)

ITT: People who, despite most of them having pirated Nintendo software at least once (probably also directly from their servers, also subject to an agreement), are afraid of breaking the rules on other software made by Nintendo


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

Ryccardo said:


> ITT: People who, despite most of them having pirated Nintendo software at least once (probably also directly from their servers, also subject to an agreement), are afraid of breaking the rules on other software made by Nintendo


The penalties for violating a non-disclosure agreement are much _much_ more harsh. You can potentially be sued just by talking about what's in it.


----------



## Alex3DSU (Jul 9, 2016)

"Anyone" can sign up.
You have to be at least 18


----------



## AboodXD (Jul 9, 2016)

Pfft, they won't magically know your age...


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

Here is so people know in what way they are signing their souls away.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-disclosure_agreement


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 9, 2016)

So i still never got to figure out why i cant compile for wiiu in Unity...


----------



## AboodXD (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> Here is so people know in what way they are signing their souls away.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-disclosure_agreement


I'm kinda scared... 

But, I have no regrets!  (I hope I do... )


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> The penalties for violating a non-disclosure agreement are much _much_ more harsh. You can potentially be sued just by talking about what's in it.


Anyone (of legal age) can be sued for anything, in fact I've heard even a blatantly frivolous lawsuit is a valid, if unethical, tool to screw with competition in the USA


----------



## jimmyleen (Jul 9, 2016)

So I guess Ninty started to delete dev accounts right? After all this is just a big fuck up right? 

Edit: in other words where the fuck are people coming up with this shit of Ninty fucking with people after signing up to something legitimate?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 9, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> So I guess Ninty started to delete dev accounts right? After all this is just a big fuck up right?
> 
> Edit: in other words where the fuck are people coming up with this shit of Ninty fucking with people after signing up to something legitimate?


source?


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> source?


I don't think there is a source, I believe that this was Nintendo's own doing. if it was an actual fuck-up, I am nearly certain that they would've taken down all the accounts that were created until now.

Emphasis on _*I think*_.


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 9, 2016)

Ryccardo said:


> ITT: People who, despite most of them having pirated Nintendo software at least once (probably also directly from their servers, also subject to an agreement), are afraid of breaking the rules on other software made by Nintendo


Piracy is copyright infringement.
Breaking an NDA is a breach of contract law.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jul 9, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> more third party support with this though


Unless you realise, that GBATemp Members are only out to steal information, to enhance piracy.


VinLark said:


> It's not as simple to make a game and put it on e-shop. You have to get a dev kit.,...


No need to explain me this, I used to be a DS/3DS/Wii U Developer, back in 2013, I know how it was like, back in the WarioWorld days...


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 9, 2016)

Kirtai said:


> Piracy is copyright infringement.
> Breaking an NDA is a breach of contract law.


Both being civil violations that require prosecution from the victims!


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 9, 2016)

Ryccardo said:


> Both being civil violations that require prosecution from the victims!


Given the number of people in this thread alone who have publicly confessed to fraud (giving false information in a contract agreement) I don't think Nintendo will have much problem nailing them.
I expect subpoenas of those users accounts to be arriving.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Kirtai said:


> Given the number of people in this thread alone who have publicly confessed to fraud (giving false information in a contract agreement) I don't think Nintendo will have much problem nailing them.
> I expect subpoenas of those users accounts to be arriving.


Just a random question I have to ask, if you don't mind.
Would the punishment for giving false information vary? (Like for example, one guy made a completely false identity, and the other guy just lied about his address, would they both get the same punishment?)


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh, and I've said this before but I'll say it again:
The real danger is to homebrew and emulator projects. If someone under an NDA provides tainted information to them, it could put them at risk of C&D or even lawsuits.

Jeez, the more I think about it, the worse it gets. Talk about a poisoned gift.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Udet21 said:


> Just a random question I have to ask, if you don't mind.
> Would the punishment for giving false information vary? (Like for example, one guy made a completely false identity, and the other guy just lied about his address, would they both get the same punishment?)


You'd have to ask a lawyer about that.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 9, 2016)

Kirtai said:


> Given the number of people in this thread alone who have publicly confessed to fraud (giving false information in a contract agreement) I don't think Nintendo will have much problem nailing them.
> I expect subpoenas of those users accounts to be arriving.


Assuming they even care, of course (there are quite a few long-running homebrews that explicitly facilitate piracy and nothing else, for example)


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

Ryccardo said:


> Assuming they even care, of course (there are quite a few long-running homebrews that explicitly facilitate piracy and nothing else, for example)


This is about more than piracy. This is about Nintendo's trade secrets. I can assure you, they care.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 9, 2016)

Tails Linux + VPN + TOR + fake details = Untraceable leak.

What are you bitches so afraid about? I would leak it, but i am working in the Australian outback with a smartphone and 3G internet connection......


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> This is about more than piracy. This is about Nintendo's trade secrets. I can assure you, they care.


I agree completely. It explicitly says in every single document and readme file to not distribute anything in relation to the Nintendo Developer Portal.


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 9, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> What are you bitches so afraid about? I would leak it, but i am working in the Australian outback with a smartphone and 3G internet connection......


I'm afraid of emulator and homebrew projects being shut down due to leaked information getting into their codebase.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> This is about more than piracy. This is about Nintendo's trade secrets. I can assure you, they care.


So secret they don't want people to tell them to others, yet they're inviting everyone to learn them from the primary source!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 9, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Tails Linux + VPN + TOR + fake details = Untraceable leak.
> 
> What are you bitches so afraid about? I would leak it, but i am working in the Australian outback with a smartphone and 3G internet connection......


Oh shut it. You don't need all of that to be untraceable. Seriously, a VPN would do just fine. It's also great that you use 3g as an excuse. Leaking 2GB+ games back in the mid 2000s on some shitty dsl.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

Ryccardo said:


> So secret they don't want people to tell them to others, yet they're inviting everyone to learn them from the primary source!


Yes, after signing a legally binding non-disclosure agreement. That's how the grownup world works.


----------



## Udet21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Oh shut it. You don't need all of that to be untraceable. Seriously, a VPN would do just fine. It's also great that you use 3g as an excuse. Leaking 2GB+ games back in the mid 2000s on some shitty dsl.


Actually, no, a VPN is easily traceable. I've met with some people who work with the police and focus on online things (poor word choice, I know), and they have showed me how to do that (not that I remember how to do it, I just remember that he did in fact show me.)


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 9, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Oh shut it. You don't need all of that to be untraceable. Seriously, a VPN would do just fine. It's also great that you use 3g as an excuse. Leaking 2GB+ games back in the mid 2000s on some shitty dsl.



OK, brb guise, just gotta go and boot up my bootable USB of Tails on my samsung S6


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 9, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> OK, brb guise, just gotta go and boot up my bootable USB of Tails on my samsung S6.


Hope you were using that to make this post, and all of your other 1,209 posts here, 'cause based on your own admittion, Nintendo can subpoena your IP address from GBAtemp.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 9, 2016)

Disco Inferno said:


> Hope you were using that to make this post, and all of your other 1,209 posts here, 'cause based on your own admittion, Nintendo can subpoena your IP address from GBAtemp.



I haven't signed up for anything, nor have i signed any NDAs and I dont have any files whatsoever. 

My comments were sarcasm.


----------



## jimmyleen (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> source?



Go to the first page on this thread and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 10, 2016)

After giving some more thought to it I've realised that this has probably done three things for Nintendo:

Increased the number of third party indy developers for their systems.
Vastly increased the chance of tainting emulator and homebrew projects with confidential information, making then targets for C&D.
Locked out lots of potential contributors to Nintendo emulator and homebrew projects for at least three years. (Likely including NX projects too)
It's a three for one deal!


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Kirtai said:


> Locked out lots of potential contributors to Nintendo emulator and homebrew projects for at least three years. (Likely including NX projects too)



Could you elaborate on this? I can't see how that would work.


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> Could you elaborate on this? I can't see how that would work.


I may be mistaken but I heard that you need to not log in to the developer portal for three years before your account is deleted. If they add NX information to the portal, it'll be included.

Though now I realise that even after the NDA lapses, you'd still need to be able to prove that the information you provided did not come from the SDK. I doubt projects would take the risk so it may even be a permanent effect.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Kirtai said:


> I may be mistaken but I heard that you need to not log in to the developer portal for three years before your account is deleted. If they add NX information to the portal, it'll be included.
> 
> Though now I realise that even after the NDA lapses, you'd still need to be able to prove that the information you provided did not come from the SDK. I doubt projects would take the risk so it may even be a permanent effect.



Three months, according to Nintendo SDSG. Anyway, post-NDA, you'd have to sign a document saying that all Nintendo SDK related materials have been removed from your devices and that no copies exist.


----------



## Kurt91 (Jul 10, 2016)

So, the NDA means that anybody who gets a copy of the SDK and learns anything about programming for the 3DS with it, is not allowed to mention anything that they learned to other people who did not sign up for the SDK? Meaning that if you read through the documentation, you suddenly have to double-check anything that you say to make sure that the information is publicly available and did not come from the SDK? So, anybody who reads it is going to have a much harder time giving advice or help on the homebrew forums?

You also aren't allowed to use the SDK to make homebrew programs as well, and anything that is made with any part of the programming contained within is liable to be shut down by Nintendo?

Also, if you make anything with it that you want to release on the eShop (probably the only place left that you would be allowed to put anything), you still need a developer unit, which is still very expensive and thus difficult for the average person to get a hold of?

Is there an end-benefit on our end to getting access to the SDK? I already caught the bit on "no reverse engineering", so we can't even look it up to see a better method to implement features in homebrew versions. All I can see is the programmers interested enough to look into this are signing into being made much more difficult to do anything homebrew-related, and we still don't seem to get enough access eShop-wise to make it worth it.

Then again, I'm not entirely sure what the contents of the NDA mean, so part of this post was meant to try and get confirmation that I understood it correctly.


----------



## Kirtai (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> Three months, according to Nintendo SDSG. Anyway, post-NDA, you'd have to sign a document saying that all Nintendo SDK related materials have been removed from your devices and that no copies exist.


Three months isn't so bad. Just knowing information from the SDK can still make someone risk to third party projects though.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 10, 2016)

Clever attempt of them to put down the homebrew community ^^


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

SWIM might know someone that is releasing tools based off of RE'd SDK tools, what should SWIM do?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 10, 2016)

So what if you are not a legal entity? How would you sign up if you're just an average Joe who doesn't own/represent a company? (Besides faking info.)


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> So what if you are not a legal entity? How would you sign up if you're just an average Joe who doesn't own/represent a company? (Besides faking info.)



You can sign up as an individual. Just make absolutely sure of the terms you're agreeing to in the NDA, this is serious shit.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 10, 2016)

Now I REALLY WISH I knew how to do this


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

supergamer368 said:


> Now I REALLY WISH I knew how to do this



Nothing's really stopping you from learning, if you agree to the terms Nintendo presents.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 10, 2016)

A. I meant actual game development. If that's what you mean, I might do it.
B. Would I need to get a development console to play them on an actual console??


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

supergamer368 said:


> A. I meant actual game development. If that's what you mean, I might do it.
> B. Would I need to get a development console to play them on an actual console??



A. Yes, you can.
B. Technically, no.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

It'd be easier to learn how to use unity if the people that've gotten it to work _would actually reply to the damn thread.. _


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 10, 2016)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM But what's "Technically"? I don't have my Wii U or 3DS Hacked, if I need that.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

supergamer368 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM But what's "Technically"? I don't have my Wii U or 3DS Hacked, if I need that.


yes, you do.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> It'd be easier to learn how to use unity if the people that've gotten it to work _would actually reply to the damn thread.. _



Two and a half words: Non-Disclosure Agreement.



supergamer368 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM But what's "Technically"? I don't have my Wii U or 3DS Hacked, if I need that.



Bingo.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 10, 2016)

FUUUUUUUUUUU- Never mind. I probably couldn't do it anyway. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> Two and a half words: Non-Disclosure Agreement.
> True.. _but-_
> They were talking about it previously in the thread. Even in the simplest of terms, I'd be able to figure it out.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

There's specific places you can look where people address these problems, successfully, that you can only access if you're a registered developer with Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Tails Linux + VPN + TOR + fake details = Untraceable leak.
> 
> What are you bitches so afraid about? I would leak it, but i am working in the Australian outback with a smartphone and 3G internet connection......


The hell are you talking about? It has already been leaked. The real fear is somebody making homebrew with this. If your going to call is bitches atleast know what your talking about.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

VinLark said:


> The hell are you talking about? It has already been leaked. The real fear is somebody making homebrew with this. If your going to call is bitches atleast know what your talking about.



Don't feed the trolls dude.


----------



## bambam95 (Jul 10, 2016)

Is it possible to use a regular New 3DS as a development unit? If so, what would I have to do to make that possible?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> There's specific places you can look where people address these problems, successfully, that you can only access if you're a registered developer with Nintendo.


I am.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Luma can run dev applications if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

bambam95 said:


> Is it possible to use a regular New 3DS as a development unit? If so, what would I have to do to make that possible?


Nope. That isn't possible

*but you can run the stuff you make in unity on old 3DS and new 3DS


----------



## bambam95 (Jul 10, 2016)

That's exactly what I'm asking. Is there anything specific I need to install or run, or does Luma just work with dev applications?


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I am.



I can't address it publicly, but without it, you're not allowed to drive.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

bambam95 said:


> That's exactly what I'm asking. Is there anything specific I need to install or run, or does Luma just work with dev applications?


-3ds
-run homebrews
-hack ya dang thingamajig
-install ya unityties
-Make Undertale2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Historian said:


> I can't address it publicly, but without it, you're not allowed to drive.


drive as in...
_Like driving?_


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> -3ds
> -run homebrews
> -hack ya dang thingamajig
> -install ya unityties
> -Make Undertale2


but can't share with the world

O cri evry tim

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Udet21 said:


> I'm having an issue with the Dev Interface again, and it's pissing me the fuck off.
> So basically, I try to log in using my NDID, and the password. I made sure that both my NDID and password are the right ones (I have the password written down in a book), but the fucking program doesn't let me log in, because apparently my NDID and/or password is/are invalid. I logged in to the site with the SAME TWO THINGS to see if they were valid, and guess what? *They fucking are.
> *
> @VinLark I am dying, help me pls.


Try resetting yourpassword. Are you sure your typing it I'm correctly


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

VinLark said:


> but can't share with the world
> 
> O cri evry tim
> 
> ...


cant share how to even _make_ it to the world either.. *smh*


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> drive as in...
> _Like drivers ______?_



I'm trying here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> cant share how to even _make_ it to the world either.. *smh*


Port Unity projects to Wii U = ultra developer


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

bambam95 said:


> That's exactly what I'm asking. Is there anything specific I need to install or run, or does Luma just work with dev applications?


I'm pretty sure all you need is a CFW'd 3DS. However, if you intend on releasing your apps to the eShop, you'll *need* to purchase a dev unit.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> I'm trying here.


well I'm looking through the _forums_ now. may have founds something.
*That's if they haven't found me.*


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

Okay so new problem**
I tried to activate my wiiu unity license and it says "Serial has reached the maximum number of activations. Disable existing activations to reuse this serial key."
then i go to my activated keys and there aren't any..
*what do?*


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Okay so new problem**
> I tried to activate my wiiu unity license and it says "Serial has reached the maximum number of activations. Disable existing activations to reuse this serial key."
> then i go to my activated keys and there aren't any..
> *what do?*



Check _that dev site _
and/or email nintendo


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> Check _that dev site _
> and/or email nintendo


emailing nintendo seems like the very last thing i want to do tbh lol..
and where on the site? in the _forums_?


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

It's possible


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 10, 2016)

If someone releases homebrew related to SDK shit / The SDK files but its using TOR + VPN + Ip spoofer + VirtualBox + Fake Info + Fake MEGA / MediaFire / WhateverTheFuckItGetUploaded Account they would still found him / her?

Also, do you think they would upload files about the NX?


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> If someone releases homebrew related to SDK shit / The SDK files but its using TOR + VPN + Ip spoofer + VirtualBox + Fake Info + Fake MEGA / MediaFire / WhateverTheFuckItGetUploaded Account they would still found him / her?
> 
> Also, do you think they would upload files about the NX?



I'd say, eventually yes.

Not likely. I figure that's their future cash cow, and there'd be a significant money barrier. Only time will tell though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> If someone releases homebrew related to SDK shit / The SDK files but its using TOR + VPN + Ip spoofer + VirtualBox + Fake Info + Fake MEGA / MediaFire / WhateverTheFuckItGetUploaded Account they would still found him / her?
> 
> Also, do you think they would upload files about the NX?


Possibly.
The NX stuff isn't available on the developer site yet, so no.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 10, 2016)

Another question:

If some idiot / edgy idiot / 10 year old / Illegal dude uploads the SDK files to any plataform and someone downloads it
The people who downloaded it would also get sued right?

And last (probably unknown due to this function coming out this week) how many years would you be in jail / sued for uploading SDK files?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Another question:
> 
> If some idiot / edgy idiot / 10 year old / Illegal dude uploads the SDK files to any plataform and someone downloads it
> The people who downloaded it would also get sued right?
> ...


dunno about the first part

a lot of years, and more than they'd probably have.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Another question:
> 
> If some idiot / edgy idiot / 10 year old / Illegal dude uploads the SDK files to any plataform and someone downloads it
> The people who downloaded it would also get sued right?
> ...



Likely, no one would be hit as hard as the uploader though.

I can't say I know.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jul 10, 2016)

only good if your a dev surley ?


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

kingraa777 said:


> only good if your a dev surley ?



I'm more along the lines of a power user, I just want to know more about the console itself.

Devs potentially get the most out of it though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

kingraa777 said:


> only good if your a dev **surely* ?


Yeah, but non devs can still make stuff with it. Just not publish it.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah, but non devs can still make stuff with it. Just not publish it.



Anybody can publish IIRC

Just gotta have certain hardware.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> Anybody can publish IIRC
> 
> Just gotta have certain hardware.


Yeah, I was talking about dev in a sense that the dev is ready to create and publish stuff. A normal person that signs up most likely won't have that dev kit handy.


----------



## Tempest228 (Jul 10, 2016)

Reading some of the SDK stuff is really interesting. As long as you don't publish or share anything, I'm sure it will be ok.


----------



## bi388 (Jul 10, 2016)

Has anyone successfully set up a new 3ds to run dev firmware and if so can they help me? I'm getting an arm9 error


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah, I was talking about dev in a sense that the dev is ready to create and publish stuff. A normal person that signs up most likely won't have that dev kit handy.



I want to believe there's people out there hardcore enough to come out of nowhere because of this, making it big because it's available now.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 10, 2016)

if there was a way to make 3ds homebrew with unity with out signing up for this or downloading leaked sdks id like that


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> if there was a way to make 3ds homebrew with unity with out signing up for this or downloading leaked sdks id like that


that's nice.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> that's nice.


what would it take to port unity games to homebrew with out this though


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

DevkitARM, C++


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> what would it take to port unity games to homebrew with out this though


Patience.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jul 10, 2016)

theres just no easy way to make homebrew is there people just want there games on the 3ds some one does need to make a homebrew creator application so its easier


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> theres just no easy way to make homebrew is there people just want there games on the 3ds some one does need to make a homebrew creator application so its easier


The people that can make this don't _care_ about making it easier. It's either learn it or not make it at all.


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 10, 2016)

rip

SOMEONE leaked th SDKs.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't think the registration thing is a bug.

Ninty said on the dev portal:


			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> *Latest News*
> 2016.07.07 - Nintendo has merged all of its developer programs into a single worldwide portal. Registration is open to all, with access provided shortly afterwards.


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 10, 2016)

Downloading leaked SDK, making sure it is no malware, after reporting it.


----------



## Yoshi9288 (Jul 10, 2016)

hmm, i have registered but i don`t get the e-mail for the NDA. I only got the first e-mail from Nintendo with the identification message.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Yoshi9288 said:


> hmm, i have registered but i don`t get the e-mail for the NDA. I only got the first e-mail from Nintendo with the identification message.


Did you put in real info?


----------



## Yoshi9288 (Jul 10, 2016)

yes, of course.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> yeah, I'm a dev, so i'm entitled to it by default



That's wrong, reverse engineering any of the development hardware and/or software is a violation of the NDA, its a good way to get yourself banned from the program and posssibly prosecuted. Dont be stupid.

I understand that we all have different views on IP laws (in fact most of us are opposed to the way they are today in some form or another or we wouldnt be here), but if you're serious about getting into the gsming industry this is a great way to get started. Unfortunately in regards the the contracts you sign you must uphold them whether you want to or not. Dont screw yourself out of a great opportunity....


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Am I supposed to be scared now? I registered with my real info and then I read the thread and people said to use TOR... too late..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> Am I supposed to be scared now? I registered with my real info and then I read the thread and people said to use TOR... too late..


No, if you don't release anything with this or leak it you would be perfectly fine. Just follow the NDA


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> Three months, according to Nintendo SDSG. Anyway, post-NDA, you'd have to sign a document saying that all Nintendo SDK related materials have been removed from your devices and that no copies exist.


So if I am inactive for 3 months, I have to sign a document that I removed everything?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> So if I am inactive for 3 months, I have to sign a document that I removed everything?


I haven't heard anything about it, but yeah most likely.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

i try to use unity wii u but i've an error for the license : Serial has reached the maximum number of activations

i don't know what i can do, there is only one license to use into the downloads...


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i try to use unity wii u but i've an error for the license : Serial has reached the maximum number of activations
> 
> i don't know what i can do, there is only one license to use into the downloads...


Leave a message on the forum, staff is pretty good at getting back to people


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Leave a message on the forum, staff is pretty good at getting back to people


i see,thanks for the answer

personnaly i want to make games at the beginning for personnal use because the dev kits are really expansive but i think i'll buy a dev kit when i'll have the money


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i see,thanks for the answer
> 
> personnaly i want to make games at the beginning for personnal use because the dev kits are really expansive but i think i'll buy a dev kit when i'll have the money


You could always accept donations for it just make sure you font release the cost of the dev kit publically. I personally went for a refurb and used a tax refund to pay for it


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I haven't heard anything about it, but yeah most likely.


I guess I'll wait it out then lol


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> That's wrong, reverse engineering any of the development hardware and/or software is a violation of the NDA, its a good way to get yourself banned from the program and posssibly prosecuted. Dont be stupid.
> 
> I understand that we all have different views on IP laws (in fact most of us are opposed to the way they are today in some form or another or we wouldnt be here), but if you're serious about getting into the gsming industry this is a great way to get started. Unfortunately in regards the the contracts you sign you must uphold them whether you want to or not. Dont screw yourself out of a great opportunity....


Besides, did you even read what i said? I never installed luma onto my 3ds, i was mindhacked into doing it, and it was only after that i was told that i got mind hacked into installing it.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i see,thanks for the answer
> 
> personnaly i want to make games at the beginning for personnal use because the dev kits are really expansive but i think i'll buy a dev kit when i'll have the money



If you're game is good enough and more or less developed, you could maybe look into kickstarter or something similar to raise the amount.

The only downside is that obviously you can't debug properly in the interim which could cause issues down the line.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

it could be great an homebrew to emulate the CAT-R units to use an original wii u as a dev kit without having to buy them


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry for asking too much, but can you get in trouble for not doing anything? I registered because I was curious, now I want to just delete the account (is there any way to do that?)


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> Sorry for asking too much, but can you get in trouble for not doing anything? I registered because I was curious, now I want to just delete the account (is there any way to do that?)



They'll remove the account after 3 months of not signing in, and no you won't get in trouble.

I signed up specifically to learn more about the console.


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> They'll remove the account after 3 months of not signing in, and no you won't get in trouble.
> 
> I signed up specifically to learn more about the console.


Now im relieved, thanks. A lot of people say that you need to sign some document, is that true?


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> Now im relieved, thanks. A lot of people say that you need to sign some document, is that true?


Yes. It is an NDA.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> Now im relieved, thanks. A lot of people say that you need to sign some document, is that true?



You sign the NDA upon joining, other than that, the NDA also says that at the end you sign something that says all confidential materials have been removed.


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> You sign the NDA upon joining, other than that, the NDA also says that at the end you sign something that says all confidential materials have been removed.


I looked at the NDA 3 times but I found that nowhere. So basically when I registered I agreed to deleting everything in 3 months of inactivity?


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> I looked at the NDA 3 times but I found that nowhere. So basically when I registered I agreed to deleting everything in 3 months of inactivity?


No. Not exactly.
You agreed to a very _*Big and scary *_thing.


----------



## Historian (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> I looked at the NDA 3 times but I found that nowhere. So basically when I registered I agreed to deleting everything in 3 months of inactivity?



I'd link it for you, however time constraints bind me at the moment. When I return, I'll post it.


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Historian said:


> I'd link it for you, however time constraints bind me at the moment. When I return, I'll post it.


(No need to, thanks.) I guess then the answer to the last question is yes - please send it lol


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> No need to, thanks. I guess then the answer to the last question is yes





TheKingy34 said:


> No. Not exactly.
> You agreed to a very _*Big and scary *_thing.


You'll regret it I bet!


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> No. Not exactly.
> You agreed to a very _*Big and scary *_thing.


now i'm affraid, i don't want to leak anything, i want to develop games but your way to say this...


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 10, 2016)

I should've thought this whole thing out before even trying it out. I already deleted everything lol. Im just waiting now (3 months of paranoia, oh yeah)


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> now i'm affraid, i don't want to leak anything, i want to develop games but your way to say this...


If you have dev hardware, you can upload to the eshop. Anything else, you will be sued. Like the NDA stops you from reverse engineering, etc.


Brav0 said:


> I should've thought this whole thing out before even trying it out. I already deleted everything lol. Im just waiting now (3 months of paranoia, oh yeah)


Yeah. You just legally screwed yourself over.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

my first problem is that i haven't 18 years old yet and i registered so i don't know what will happen


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> my first problem is that i haven't 18 years old yet and i registered so i don't know what will happen


You are fine, you can't get sued for age. But you did break the NDA.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

if i just develop games on wii u with unity on my side before having a dev kit when i'll have the money and the age (without sharing anything sure) i won't have problems ?


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> if i just develop games on wii u with unity on my side before having a dev kit when i'll have the money and the age (without sharing anything sure) i won't have problems ?


Sounds good! But just keep in mind; you broke the NDA.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Sounds good! But just keep in mind; you broke the NDA.


i see... but in that case i don't know what will happen if i've a lower age than required


----------



## Kingy (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i see... but in that case i don't know what will happen if i've a lower age than required


I don't think much will happen if it is just age. I mean, you can't change it without aging.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

but if by example i create a game on my side and give the game to someone of the official forum who has a dev kit after testing  ? i don't care about money, i don't create games for money but for enjoying the other so..
it could be possible ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the guy could upload the game on the eshop itself i don't care he does it if he want


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> my first problem is that i haven't 18 years old yet and i registered so i don't know what will happen


You lied about your age, so you could potentially be prosecuted for fraud, though you might be charged as a minor. I'm not a lawyer, so you might want to get an actual one.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 10, 2016)

ah...

so it could be better to remove everything and unregister to the program ?
do you know a way to unregister ?


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> ah...
> 
> so it could be better to remove everything and unregister to the program ?
> do you know a way to unregister ?


No idea. I never signed up.

For anyone else in this situation, I would seriously talk to an actual lawyer.


----------



## OldGlass (Jul 10, 2016)

Is it just me, or does FBI and BBM always give you an error when trying to install the CIAs?


----------



## DeathChaos (Jul 10, 2016)

So, I've been looking around but can't seem to find anything.

Does anyone know which toolset contains a converter for CTR Texture Package (ctpk)?

The one from here doesn't really work very well, so might as well make use of my dev account and use the official tool.


----------



## Koko-Kun (Jul 10, 2016)

Did anyone find a program called "Nintendo Creative Studio"? I found something else though. Also, @I pwned U! did you click "This organization has an existing publishing agreement with Nintendo"? Cause I couldn't get in first try b/c my application has been in review for 3 days. 2nd Try I got it when I clicked "This organization has an existing publishing agreement with Nintendo". You might want to put that in post OP if you did, if you want the NDA.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 10, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Like the NDA stops you from reverse engineering, etc.


It's already illegal to do so by US law, regardless of the NDA.  Besides, the NDA only applies to anything you get through the dev portal (the tools, the documentation, etc).


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 10, 2016)

I have now updated the first post again!

Additions:


another troubleshooting suggestion
a warning about an imposter of a former Nintendo employee who takes down fanmade content
a link to the Super Mario 64 HD source code now that I am aware that the real Nintendo legal team never tried to C&D it


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Besides, did you even read what i said? I never installed luma onto my 3ds, i was mindhacked into doing it, and it was only after that i was told that i got mind hacked into installing it.



I'm talking about when you said you're entitled to free dlc, because you're a dev, that's not true.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 10, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I'm talking about when you said you're entitled to free dlc, because you're a dev, that's not true.


read the post i responded to you with before this one.


----------



## Koko-Kun (Jul 10, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Putting a check on the box for "This organization has an existing publishing agreement with Nintendo." can sometimes lead to you receiving the confirmation emails faster.


By faster it means 0 minutes :^) plus password.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 10, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i see... but in that case i don't know what will happen if i've a lower age than required



You should be fine, with the original Wii U developers program they allowed underage people to sign up with parental permission, you just can't release anything yet. 

As for everybody freaking out because they simply signed up, relax. It appears that this is an official move by Nintendo from what I can tell. If you don't plan on leaking anything or reverse engineering anything than you have nothing to worry about..... That's more or less what the NDA means. Whatever knowledge you obtain in regards to this program you're in cannot be shared with anyone outside that program. So anything you develop, must be released through official means, otherwise its a violation of the NDA, you may not take screenshots of the dev hardware etc etc etc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



A-1 Pictures said:


> By faster it means 0 minutes :^) plus password.


if you do that and it isn't true, that's not going to help you at all

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SonicCloud said:


> If someone releases homebrew related to SDK shit / The SDK files but its using TOR + VPN + Ip spoofer + VirtualBox + Fake Info + Fake MEGA / MediaFire / WhateverTheFuckItGetUploaded Account they would still found him / her?
> 
> Also, do you think they would upload files about the NX?



Have you ever heard of watermarking? I have no way of knowing whether or not Nintendo uses it, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did. Did you really wanna take that chance?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 10, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> You should be fine, with the original Wii U developers program they allowed underage people to sign up with parental permission, you just can't release anything yet.
> 
> As for everybody freaking out because they simply signed up, relax. It appears that this is an official move by Nintendo from what I can tell. If you don't plan on leaking anything or reverse engineering anything than you have nothing to worry about..... That's more or less what the NDA means. Whatever knowledge you obtain in regards to this program you're in cannot be shared with anyone outside that program. So anything you develop, must be released through official means, otherwise its a violation of the NDA, you may not take screenshots of the dev hardware etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


wait wait no 0_0
I was just curious im not really sure what the SDK works for!

However seeing this makes me wonder that...


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 10, 2016)

Watermarking is a technique used to embed identifying info that pertains only to you as an individual on software so if you as an individual upload it somewhere or otherwise distribute it when you shouldn't, they know exactly who it was despite any sort of IP blockers etc you used.

FYI everyone, this is an official move by Nintendo to merge all the developer portals and let anyone sign up: https://wiiu-developers.nintendo.com/ Read that right there, that's the old signup page for the Wii U developers Program


----------



## focusonme (Jul 11, 2016)

i dont understand all these people who scared of this and act like that. you all are not scared to piracy some games/movies/music and then poop in your pants because of this. lol.


----------



## Pikachuk (Jul 11, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> You should be fine, with the original Wii U developers program they allowed underage people to sign up with parental permission, you just can't release anything yet.
> 
> As for everybody freaking out because they simply signed up, relax. It appears that this is an official move by Nintendo from what I can tell. If you don't plan on leaking anything or reverse engineering anything than you have nothing to worry about..... That's more or less what the NDA means. Whatever knowledge you obtain in regards to this program you're in cannot be shared with anyone outside that program. So anything you develop, must be released through official means, otherwise its a violation of the NDA, you may not take screenshots of the dev hardware etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


thanks for your answer
i was really affraid 
i'm really sensible a little thing can really traumatize me, so...


----------



## Mr Objection (Jul 11, 2016)

focusonme said:


> i dont understand all these people who scared of this and act like that. you all are not scared to piracy some games/movies/music and then poop in your pants because of this. lol.


 well, because you can be sued or go to prisson


----------



## Koko-Kun (Jul 11, 2016)

Rolight said:


> well, because you can be sued or go to prisson


Basically somewhat similar to pirating lol. If you're somehow caught, it's like stealing. In this case you're signing a contract and I think that's what stings people more and the fact that the software might have something else on it which makes people paranoid. Getting caught pirating is very slim, but breaking a contract is. But I agree with focusonme in a way.


----------



## bi388 (Jul 11, 2016)

focusonme said:


> i dont understand all these people who scared of this and act like that. you all are not scared to piracy some games/movies/music and then poop in your pants because of this. lol.





A-1 Pictures said:


> Basically somewhat similar to pirating lol. If you're somehow caught, it's like stealing. In this case you're signing a contract and I think that's what stings people more and the fact that the software might have something else on it which makes people paranoid. Getting caught pirating is very slim, but breaking a contract is. But I agree with focusonme in a way.


Because this is way more serious than pirating. Pirating a $50 game means you stole $50. Nintendo doesnt care even if they know. Stealing these files is another level.


----------



## SS4 (Jul 11, 2016)

So basically now i could make myself a custom theme and put it on eshop for free to have my own personal custom theme on a legit 3DS with no CFW . . .
Well i guess there is still copyrighted material that couldn't be included into your theme even if you offer it for free . . . i'd have to look more into this so i don't get into trouble lol
But yeah, sign up was ez, took a few second to receive the email and i was done.
Pretty much used real info as i don't plan any illegal use of the SDK, i just made up a company name lol


----------



## Brav0 (Jul 11, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> If you have dev hardware, you can upload to the eshop. Anything else, you will be sued. Like the NDA stops you from reverse engineering, etc.
> 
> Yeah. You just legally screwed yourself over.


Well, I think the only thing I broke was being underage.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 11, 2016)

OldGlass said:


> Is it just me, or does FBI and BBM always give you an error when trying to install the CIAs?


Assuming you compiled a CIA with the official SDK and are using a hacked retail system, the problem is the encryption keys. The official SDK uses dev hardware keys, not retail. You can't install that CIA on a retail system unless you decrypt it with the dev keys and re-encrypt it with the retail keys.



SS4 said:


> So basically now i could make myself a custom theme and put it on eshop for free to have my own personal custom theme on a legit 3DS with no CFW . . .


You don't need CFW for a custom theme in the first place. (This is if you modify the extdata, i.e. what CHMM does.)


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 11, 2016)

Rolight said:


> well, because you can be sued or go to prisson



In most cases, piracy issues are settled outside of court, while an NDA violation like this, not so much. Any company you've signed one of these with, if you violate it and they find out, they will absolutely prosecute you to the full extent of the law. Meaning a massive lawsuit and/or prison time. But again, if you don't plan on leaking anything or doing anything stupid, simply signing up is fine, I can confirm this is an official move by Nintendo. They're breaking down the barriers for developers, letting way more people sign up than before and giving developers access to multiple platforms instead of doing it on a single platform basis. If you're in the new NDP program you can develop for both Wii U and 3DS officially, while prior to this, they were separate entities and you had to apply to each program separately and acceptance into one program wouldn't necessarily mean you would be accepted into the other. Now they are one in the same.

Just don't be stupid and leak any information about development hardware/software or any of the documentation, don't take screenshots of the hardware etc and you're perfectly fine. Its not rocket science. Also don't develop homebrew with the official tools an then release them to the wild. This would also constitute a violation.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 11, 2016)

VinLark said:


> you don't have a dev kit.....do you? >.>
> 
> Click publish, and than For North America. It will give you resources to do it.


I installed it but nothing like that even appears. It just says to modify and install.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Jul 11, 2016)

Brav0 said:


> Well, I think the only thing I broke was being underage.


If you lied about your age to get the information and/or files, that's fraud, and you can face criminal charges even if don't leak anything.


----------



## SS4 (Jul 11, 2016)

GerbilSoft said:


> Assuming you compiled a CIA with the official SDK and are using a hacked retail system, the problem is the encryption keys. The official SDK uses dev hardware keys, not retail. You can't install that CIA on a retail system unless you decrypt it with the dev keys and re-encrypt it with the retail keys.
> 
> 
> You don't need CFW for a custom theme in the first place. (This is if you modify the extdata, i.e. what CHMM does.)


Well, for some reason i can't make cubic ninjahax work on my New 3DS xl and my Sky3ds+, every time i get to scanning the QR code properly the system freezes . . . So yeah, CHMM is not an option for me right now, i might try ninjahax again later when a 2.7 is out maybe . . .


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 11, 2016)

My friend tried it and when it sent us the email "Notice: Company Registration Received" 
it failed and we just got an error.


----------



## Mr Objection (Jul 12, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> In most cases, piracy issues are settled outside of court, while an NDA violation like this, not so much. Any company you've signed one of these with, if you violate it and they find out, they will absolutely prosecute you to the full extent of the law. Meaning a massive lawsuit and/or prison time. But again, if you don't plan on leaking anything or doing anything stupid, simply signing up is fine, I can confirm this is an official move by Nintendo. They're breaking down the barriers for developers, letting way more people sign up than before and giving developers access to multiple platforms instead of doing it on a single platform basis. If you're in the new NDP program you can develop for both Wii U and 3DS officially, while prior to this, they were separate entities and you had to apply to each program separately and acceptance into one program wouldn't necessarily mean you would be accepted into the other. Now they are one in the same.
> 
> Just don't be stupid and leak any information about development hardware/software or any of the documentation, don't take screenshots of the hardware etc and you're perfectly fine. Its not rocket science. Also don't develop homebrew with the official tools an then release them to the wild. This would also constitute a violation.


I will never do something stupid with these things, I am waiting nintendo to solve the problem with unity 3d keys for the wii u version


----------



## Koko-Kun (Jul 12, 2016)

Found the 3ds modeling pack (NW4C) aka NintendoWare (mods if this is somewhat warez link-ish please just remove the name thanks) . Unfortunately I have no idea how to use it and how to convert other model formats (.bch, .mbn, etc.) to the format it uses. Oh well gonna have to read now and play around


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2016)

Someone should go tell Robert Pelloni that he can finally get that SDK that he wanted


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jul 12, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Someone should go tell Robert Pelloni that he can finally get that SDK that he wanted



Too late 



ItsMetaKnight said:


> Now Robert Pelloni can finally create his bob's game.
> Anyone remember that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)

Login error; need to email Nintendo themselves :s

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fixed it; request for a password.
Oh, and this shows that Ryan was lying about some things; let's see what's really here


----------



## OldGlass (Jul 13, 2016)

Hmmmm I'm wondering, does telling others to sign up for Nintendo Developer Portal to get the tools count as breaking the term? Like I'm telling my friend to sign up for Developer Portal to get the program to make 3DS videos. I'm not saying the name of the program. Is that alright?


----------



## Mr Objection (Jul 13, 2016)

OldGlass said:


> Hmmmm I'm wondering, does telling others to sign up for Nintendo Developer Portal to get the tools count as breaking the term? Like I'm telling my friend to sign up for Developer Portal to get the program to make 3DS videos. I'm not saying the name of the program. Is that alright?


Your friend has to sign the NDA, so if he makes any homebrew with the developer files, he can be sued


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 13, 2016)

Rolight said:


> Your friend has to sign the NDA, so if he makes any homebrew with the developer files, he can be sued


*and releases it on any other place other than eShop


----------



## Dragonlord (Jul 13, 2016)

Registration process is not working.


----------



## Mr Objection (Jul 13, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> *and releases it on any other place other than eShop


Yes, that is true


----------



## MReP (Jul 14, 2016)

If only i could... I'm underage ;-:


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 14, 2016)

Dragonlord said:


> Registration process is not working.



They're probably inundated with sign up's right now, its probably affecting their servers lol. Try checking back later.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 14, 2016)

Deboog said:


> The FAQ makes it sound like they really are opening it up. This might be a genius move. What if Nintendo becomes the Steam of consoles?


There are more and more Indie games now, but yeah...what if users who know how to make Games, could on the 3DS or Wii U! That would be amazing. You could use things such as "The Unreal Engine, the Cryengine, and Unity 3D!" Oh, the possibilities!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

OH SHIT, I HAVE ACCESS TO THE DEV TOOLS! Here i come!


----------



## Dragonlord (Jul 14, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> They're probably inundated with sign up's right now, its probably affecting their servers lol. Try checking back later.


Nope. Looks like they have incorrectly configurated mail servers. They fail basic rules causing mails to be rejected by any sanely spam-protected mail server. Basically in this case they send mail with corrupt EHLO. Really one of the worst configuration errors you can do.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

I've bought 5 [NDA REDACTED] for amiibo. I wonder if I can write them somehow via a retail Wii U.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 15, 2016)

Thought this might be of Interest:

*[CONTENT REMOVED BY USER]*


----------



## liomajor (Jul 15, 2016)

I would remove the login name if you want to keep access.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 15, 2016)

liomajor said:


> I would remove the login name if you want to keep access.


You mean my Username "Dr.Hacknik"


----------



## Boured (Jul 15, 2016)

It's days like these I wish I was an adult.



Welp hopefully Nintendo will do this as well with thier next Handheld if they make one most likely.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 18, 2016)

How long takes for approval?


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 18, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> How long takes for approval?


It is usually instant, or within 15 minutes.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 18, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> It is usually instant, or within 15 minutes.


Hmm...Mine has taken 1 hour


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 18, 2016)

Okay so...Now how do i delete a NDID?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I've bought 5 [NDA REDACTED] for amiibo. I wonder if I can write them somehow via a retail Wii U.


If you're talking about NFC cards, anybody can buy those with or without a dev account XD and yes you can write them.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jul 18, 2016)

So did anyone place a hardware order yet? Will they actually ship?
I'm definitely interested in looking into development with their hardware, but I'm unsure if they actually ship me a devkit after being approved that quick...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Okay so...Now how do i delete a NDID?


It will automatically delete itself after 3 months of inactivity.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jul 18, 2016)

ItsMetaKnight said:


> So did anyone place a hardware order yet? Will they actually ship?
> I'm definitely interested in looking into development with their hardware, but I'm unsure if they actually ship me a devkit after being approved that quick...


If you're that worried just purchase with a credit card so you can run a charge back if something goes wrong. I doubt anything will though as long as you don't do anything bad with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

ItsMetaKnight said:


> So did anyone place a hardware order yet? Will they actually ship?
> I'm definitely interested in looking into development with their hardware, but I'm unsure if they actually ship me a devkit after being approved that quick...


I don't see why they wouldn't. But like the other guy said just chargeback if they don't ship it to you.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 18, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't. But like the other guy said just chargeback if they don't ship it to you.


They should, it's Nintendo. They ship things such as "DevKits, DevKits Resources, etc."


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> They should, it's Nintendo. They ship things such as "DevKits, DevKits Resources, etc."


Yeah I know. That's what I said in my post


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2016)

DHL from Redmond, WA to UK took 4 days (3 and then on the 3rd it says "delivering tomorrow") - I'm getting my tags tomorrow


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

Got them, they're regular NTAGs so I made a retail amiibo or 4 x3


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 20, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Got them, they're regular NTAGs so I made a retail amiibo or 4 x3


Pics?


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 20, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Pics?


NDA?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 20, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> NDA?


Who makes such a uselessly strict NDA?


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 20, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Who makes such a uselessly strict NDA?


Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Pics?


Why. That might be breaking NDA. FFS


----------



## helmerpunk (Jul 21, 2016)

Is possible to test an Unity3D project on a 3DS with CFW?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 21, 2016)

helmerpunk said:


> Is possible to test an Unity3D project on a 3DS with CFW?


Yes by [NDA REDACTED]


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

THey're litreally regular white adhesive NTAG215s with a date code on them; not that much fun to picture.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 21, 2016)

helmerpunk said:


> Is possible to test an Unity3D project on a 3DS with CFW?


Probably, but it's probably against NDA.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 21, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Probably, but it's probably against NDA.


And how will they find out?


----------



## loco365 (Jul 21, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> And how will they find out?


Well, they might not, but talking about it publicly will have them find it. They might also check during a game submission and if you don't have the required hardware for testing yet you've stated that it's been tested it could throw red flags.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 21, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Well, they might not, but talking about it publicly will have them find it. They might also check during a game submission and if you don't have the required hardware for testing yet you've stated that it's been tested it could throw red flags.


They don't let you do game submissions ANYWAY without a devkit.


----------



## helmerpunk (Jul 22, 2016)

I only want to test my Unity projects on my 3DS, if someday I want to publish something then I suppose that will get a devkit


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jul 22, 2016)

helmerpunk said:


> I only want to test my Unity projects on my 3DS, if someday I want to publish something then I suppose that will get a devkit


You CAN test on retail.


----------



## a9cito (Jul 22, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> You CAN test on retail.


Hi, please can you share.. How can i test on retail? which are the steps to?


----------



## helmerpunk (Jul 22, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> You CAN test on retail.


Steps to do it, please? I tried this https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/c...official_nintendo_unity_3ds_builds_on/d5cdwmk but not lucky


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

a9cito said:


> Hi, please can you share.. How can i test on retail? which are the steps to?


I am using A9LH + Luma3DS Dev Build for all my 3DS hacking/developing needs (and that includes Unity builds).
All you need to do is convert the CCI to CIA using either 3DS simple CIA converter (easier method because it doesn't require xorpads or anything because the CCI has 0-key encryption), or ihaveamac's 3dsconv utility (you need to decrypt the CCI via Decrypt9 before you run it though), then install the CIA to the system, and the built game/app should then boot.

Have fun!


----------



## a9cito (Jul 22, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I am using A9LH + Luma3DS Dev Build for all my 3DS hacking/developing needs (and that includes Unity builds).
> All you need to do is convert the CCI to CIA using either 3DS simple CIA converter (easier method because it doesn't require xorpads or anything because the CCI has 0-key encryption), or ihaveamac's 3dsconv utility (you need to decrypt the CCI via Decrypt9 before you run it though), then install the CIA to the system, and the built game/app should then boot.
> 
> Have fun!


Any methods for Wii U?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

a9cito said:


> Any methods for Wii U?


Build your project as "unpackaged" and as a "master build", then place the code/content/meta folders in a folder on the SD card just like any other game, then boot it using Loadiine GX2 0.2 or higher.


----------



## helmerpunk (Jul 23, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I am using A9LH + Luma3DS Dev Build for all my 3DS hacking/developing needs (and that includes Unity builds).
> All you need to do is convert the CCI to CIA using either 3DS simple CIA converter (easier method because it doesn't require xorpads or anything because the CCI has 0-key encryption), or ihaveamac's 3dsconv utility (you need to decrypt the CCI via Decrypt9 before you run it though), then install the CIA to the system, and the built game/app should then boot.
> 
> Have fun!



I've installed A9LH and Luma3DS dev and not working yet


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

helmerpunk said:


> I've installed A9LH and Luma3DS dev and not working yet


Mind telling me what happens when you try to boot your Unity game?


----------



## helmerpunk (Jul 23, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Mind telling me what happens when you try to boot your Unity game?


----------



## helmerpunk (Jul 25, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Mind telling me what happens when you try to boot your Unity game?



With the development check marked in build options and converting the cci to cia I'm getting black screen instead.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

helmerpunk said:


> With the development check marked in build options and converting the cci to cia I'm getting black screen instead.


Well that is bound to happen in a development build since they can _only_ be ran on development units. Normal builds are the ones that work on both development *and* retail.

Anyway, does your scene have a lot of assets and objects inside it? Because that is usually a common cause of crashing when you try to run it.
Also, having any other shader other than the standard shader assigned to every material in your scene can cause crashes too, I think.


----------



## helmerpunk (Jul 25, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Well that is bound to happen in a development build since they can _only_ be ran on development units. Normal builds are the ones that work on both development *and* retail.
> 
> Anyway, does your scene have a lot of assets and objects inside it? Because that is usually a common cause of crashing when you try to run it.
> Also, having any other shader other than the standard shader assigned to every material in your scene can cause crashes too, I think.



The scene its only a sprite rotating


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone else noticed recent unity projects not loading on hacked 3ds? is there a way around it?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2016)

spinal_cord said:


> Anyone else noticed recent unity projects not loading on hacked 3ds? is there a way around it?


Could you add more detail? What happens when you try to launch your application?


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 10, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Could you add more detail? What happens when you try to launch your application?


Infinite 3ds loading splash screen.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 12, 2016)

NO ideas? Oh well.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't suppose anyone can tell me what these error mean?


```
Failed running C:\Program Files (x86)\ARMCC_Nintendo_5\bin\../bin64\armcc.exe  -c -I "C:/Program Files/UnityNew3DS_1_1_15/Editor/Data/PlaybackEngines/N3DS/Tools\il2cpp\bdwgc\include" -I "C:/Program Files/UnityNew3DS_1_1_15/Editor/Data/PlaybackEngines/N3DS/Tools\il2cpp\libil2cpp\include" -I "Temp/StagingArea\il2cppOutput" -I "C:\Users\Spinal\Documents\NintendoDev\SDK\ctr_sdk\include"  --gnu --cpu "MPCore" --split_sections --apcs=/interwork --littleend --arm --vfe --signed_chars --no_rtti --wchar --wchar16 --multibyte_chars --dollar --exceptions --remove_unneeded_entities --diag_style=ide --data_reorder --fpmode=fast -O2 "-Otime" --no_debug --no_debug_macros --diag_suppress=1,68,186,368,177,550  -D "NN_COMPILER_RVCT" -D "NN_COMPILER_RVCT_VERSION_MAJOR=4" -D "NN_COMPILER_RVCT_VERSION_MINOR=1" -D "NN_PROCESSOR_ARM" -D "NN_PROCESSOR_ARM11MPCORE" -D "NN_PROCESSOR_ARM_V6" -D "NN_PROCESSOR_ARM_VFP_V2" -D "NN_HARDWARE_CTR" -D "NN_PLATFORM_CTR" -D "NN_HARDWARE_CTR_TS" -D "NN_SYSTEM_PROCESS" -D "NN_DEBUGGER_KMC_PARTNER" -D "NN_COMPILER_OPTION_ARM" -D "NN_EFFORT_FAST" -D "__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS"  Temp\StagingArea\il2cppOutput\Bulk_Assembly-CSharp_0.cpp -o Temp\Il2CppCache\Bulk_Assembly-CSharp_0.o

C:/Program Files/UnityNew3DS_1_1_15/Editor/Data/PlaybackEngines/N3DS/Tools\il2cpp\libil2cpp\include/vm/MetadataCache.h(95,9) : warning  #815-D: type qualifier on return type is meaningless
C:/Program Files/UnityNew3DS_1_1_15/Editor/Data/PlaybackEngines/N3DS/Tools\il2cpp\libil2cpp\include/vm/MetadataCache.h(96,9) : warning  #815-D: type qualifier on return type is meaningless
armcc : error C4049:  out of store. Allocation size was 1048576, system size is 1872964876
```


```
Failed running C:\Program Files (x86)\ARMCC_Nintendo_5\bin\../bin64\armar.exe  --create "Temp\StagingArea\Native\libAssembly.a"  --via "Temp\Il2CppCache\__LinkResponse"

Error: L6833E: File 'Temp\Il2CppCache\Bulk_Assembly-CSharp_0.o' does not exist
UnityEngine.Debug:LogError(Object)
NativeCompiler:RunProgram(ProcessStartInfo) (at C:/buildslave/unity/build/Editor/Mono/BuildPipeline/Il2Cpp/NativeCompiler.cs:60)
NativeCompiler:Execute(String, String) (at C:/buildslave/unity/build/Editor/Mono/BuildPipeline/Il2Cpp/NativeCompiler.cs:26)
ArmccCompiler:CompileDynamicLibrary(String, IEnumerable`1, IEnumerable`1, IEnumerable`1, IEnumerable`1) (at C:/buildslave/unity/build/PlatformDependent/N3DS/Editor/Managed/ArmccCompiler.cs:117)
UnityEditorInternal.IL2CPPBuilder:Run() (at C:/buildslave/unity/build/Editor/Mono/BuildPipeline/Il2Cpp/IL2CPPUtils.cs:316)
UnityEditorInternal.IL2CPPUtils:RunIl2Cpp(String, IIl2CppPlatformProvider, Action`1, RuntimeClassRegistry) (at C:/buildslave/unity/build/Editor/Mono/BuildPipeline/Il2Cpp/IL2CPPUtils.cs:225)
UnityEditor.HostView:OnGUI()
```

???


----------



## AManOfThings123456789 (Aug 12, 2016)

Someone make a game and sell it for £80


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2016)

@spinal_cord ask in NIntendo dev forums?


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 13, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> @spinal_cord ask in NIntendo dev forums?


And admit I haven't bought a panda yet?!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2016)

Other devs needn't know, nor can they check or even care.


----------



## Epidal (Sep 26, 2016)

How long does it typically take to get accepted once you've registered?  Also, am I supposed to get the NDA before or after being accepted?


----------



## Thelostrune (Sep 26, 2016)

Nevermind.


----------



## I pwned U! (Sep 26, 2016)

Epidal said:


> How long does it typically take to get accepted once you've registered?


Usually no longer than 15 minutes.


Epidal said:


> Also, am I supposed to get the NDA before or after being accepted?


You get it after being accepted. You should get a prompt about agreeing to it after logging in for the first time and creating your NDID.


----------



## Epidal (Sep 27, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Usually no longer than 15 minutes.
> You get it after being accepted. You should get a prompt about agreeing to it after logging in for the first time and creating your NDID.



Odd...  It's been 10 days since I registered.  I've logged in, but haven't seen any notifications concerning the NDA, and just get a message telling me that my "company registration has not yet been approved".  I've sent an e-mail to Nintendo, so let's hope I get a response.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 27, 2016)

Epidal said:


> Odd...  It's been 10 days since I registered.  I've logged in, but haven't seen any notifications concerning the NDA, and just get a message telling me that my "company registration has not yet been approved".  I've sent an e-mail to Nintendo, so let's hope I get a response.


Soon enough you will get an email with a link to it, it will be a giant wall of text. Usually like an EULA except *ACTUALLY SERIOUS*.


----------



## Naked_Snake (Sep 27, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Soon enough you will get an email with a link to it, it will be a giant wall of text. Usually like an EULA except *ACTUALLY SERIOUS*.


I haven't logged in over 3 months now I'm hoping they shut it down cause my laptop is on the verge of dying lol


----------



## zoogie (Nov 15, 2016)

The portal is down for maintenance (this is, incidentally, the day the new TOS goes into effect as well).
Hope something new awaits us when they switch the site back on.


----------



## Thelostrune (Nov 15, 2016)

zoogie said:


> when they switch the site back on.


Don't think you can hide that pun that easily.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 15, 2016)

Thelostrune said:


> Don't think you can hide that pun that easily.


I doubt there will be anything related to the Switch.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 15, 2016)

I can't remember the times the portal will be back up, does anyone know?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

The portal's down because they're relocking it again so you cant sign up as easily, and Switch SDKs and devkits dont come out until April for rest of devs.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> because they're relocking it again so you cant sign up as easily


It really makes me wonder why they even bothered to open the gates to pretty much everybody in the first place then...


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 15, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> The portal's down because they're relocking it again so you cant sign up as easily, and Switch SDKs and devkits dont come out until April for rest of devs.



so, whoever already has an account, still has their account, correct?

I WANT SWITCH SDK!!!


----------



## astronautlevel (Nov 15, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> The portal's down because they're relocking it again so you cant sign up as easily, and Switch SDKs and devkits dont come out until April for rest of devs.


Is this just speculation, or do you have something to back this up?


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 15, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Is this just speculation, or do you have something to back this up?



we will be able to tell when the portal comes back up. does anyone know when that is?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Is this just speculation, or do you have something to back this up?



Former? NDI warned of "haing to requet NDIDs from Nintendo" and "no more NDID creation for companies", and the latter is from forum posts in the dev forum.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 16, 2016)

It's been down for over 24 hours now.
It was only supposed to be about 8 or so hours.


----------



## I pwned U! (Nov 16, 2016)

Regardless of what is happening, I encourage anyone who does not intend to release anything on the eShop to avoid signing in from now on.

From the notice about the updated terms:


> Note that any developer who uses this service after the date of the changes will be considered to have agreed to these changes.


In other words, signing in to the portal or the NDI will automatically update the terms that you are bound to.

Here is why signing in is a *very* bad idea if you do have no interest in releasing anything on the eShop:


> This Section 8 imposes no obligation upon you with respect to Nintendo Confidential Information that (ii) is or becomes publicly available through no fault of you authorized release or disclosure by Nintendo


This new wording removes a legal loophole that I discussed in another thread a while back.

By signing in, you and any SDK projects that you release will no longer be protected from successful legal action by the older exemption rules. Worse yet, it could potentially lead to legal problems for emulator development and for homebrew made with open source SDKs. This is due to their development relying on information found via reverse engineering, rather than information made available via "authorized release or disclosure by Nintendo."

The only situation where you would likely be safe logging in is if you made an account using fake information and a VPN and/or Tor, and you made sure to avoid logging in without hiding your real IP address. As long as you continue logging in only while using a VPN and/or Tor, then you should be safe, and Nintendo will probably never be able to track you down.

I have also updated the first post about this.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 16, 2016)

So, we're nearing two full days of "maintenance". What the hell are they doing? 


I pwned U! said:


> Regardless of what is happening, I encourage anyone who does not intend to release anything on the eShop to avoid signing in from now on.
> 
> From the notice about the updated terms:
> 
> ...


lol, they can't do anything if you make homebrew stuff with libctru, you're going a little too far with this. Dev SDK homebrew, sure, but I even doubt they would bother you with that unless you're using your real name on both homebrew releases and dev account.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 16, 2016)

zoogie said:


> So, we're nearing two full days of "maintenance". What the hell are they doing?
> 
> lol, they can't do anything if you make homebrew stuff with libctru, you're going a little too far with this. Dev SDK homebrew, sure, but I even doubt they would bother you with that unless you're using your real name on both homebrew releases and dev account.



I can't wait to hear they spent two days for "stability"


----------



## zoogie (Nov 17, 2016)

Site is finally open again. Yay.
The announcement that greets you is completely baffling though - see for yourself. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Site is finally open again. Yay.
> The announcement that greets you is completely baffling though - see for yourself. XD


You mean this?


Spoiler: everyone can see this if they go to the developer site, this does not break nda


----------



## zoogie (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: everyone can see this if they go to the developer site, this does not break nda


No, lol. You have to sign in. 
Basically they said the dev portal maintenance that occurred was actually unscheduled emergency maintenance, and the real maintenance will be one day in the past and they apologize. Seriously.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

zoogie said:


> No, lol. You have to sign in.
> Basically they said the dev portal maintenance that occurred was actually unscheduled emergency maintenance, and the real maintenance will be one day in the past and they apologize. Seriously.


Oh, alright. I had a feeling that wasn't what you were talking about, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 17, 2016)

zoogie said:


> No, lol. You have to sign in.
> Basically they said the dev portal maintenance that occurred was actually unscheduled emergency maintenance, and the real maintenance will be one day in the past and they apologize. Seriously.


And for the record, I think what Nintendo is trying to say is they badly screwed up what they were trying to do and they'll try again later.

This isn't the first time they've had trouble with web dev.
edit: welp, site's back to maintenance error page.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

zoogie said:


> edit: welp, site's back to maintenance error page.


It went back to that while I was trying to reset my password.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 17, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Regardless of what is happening, I encourage anyone who does not intend to release anything on the eShop to avoid signing in from now on.
> 
> From the notice about the updated terms:
> 
> ...


good thing i am a lazy person. didn't sign up.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> good thing i am a lazy person. didn't sign up.


I'm honestly considering waiting out however long I have to delete my account so I can go through it.


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Dec 6, 2016)

I signed up today to get access with the Moflex encoder thing, and I have no intention to release anything to the Eshop or anything just to make custom Moflex files personally. Can I get legal action charged against me? I don't want anything bad to happen to me or my family.


----------



## Kingy (Dec 6, 2016)

Sun_Spirit said:


> I signed up today to get access with the Moflex encoder thing, and I have no intention to release anything to the Eshop or anything just to make custom Moflex files personally. Can I get legal action charged against me? I don't want anything bad to happen to me or my family.


No, as long as you don't share anything, you'll be fine. Relax .


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Dec 6, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> No, as long as you don't share anything, you'll be fine. Relax .


Oh thank you for responding. I was so afraid! I guess I was over exaggerating lol.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Dec 6, 2016)

I even forgot I signed up, and I think I did that in like June to July, and I deleted my account so I think I am safe.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry for bumbing this thread but I don't know where else to talk about Unity for Wii U here.
I registered as a developer as well, got access and now I want to port a small Tower Defense game I made for PC (Windows mainly) to Wii U.
It starts in Loadiine but the Gamepad stays black screened.
Of course it does as the main camera is targeting to TV. However, the "target display" dropdown has no "TV and Gamepad mirrored" option. It's just either the one or the other. Is there a simple way to keep everything mirrored all the time on Wii U?
Also I hope that all mouse commands (click or click+hold+release) are automatically translated to touch or touch+hold+releaseMyFinger for the Wii U Gamepad. If not how can I achieve to control the game quickly on there?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

lordelan said:


> Sorry for bumbing this thread but I don't know where else to talk about Unity for Wii U here.
> I registered as a developer as well, got access and now I want to port a small Tower Defense game I made for PC (Windows mainly) to Wii U.
> It starts in Loadiine but the Gamepad stays black screened.
> Of course it does as the main camera is targeting to TV. However, the "target display" dropdown has no "TV and Gamepad mirrored" option. It's just either the one or the other. Is there a simple way to keep everything mirrored all the time on Wii U?
> Also I hope that all mouse commands (click or click+hold+release) are automatically translated to touch or touch+hold+releaseMyFinger for the Wii U Gamepad. If not how can I achieve to control the game quickly on there?


The Nintendo Developer Portal has a fourm you can make a support thread. Probably would be better to go over there


----------



## lordelan (Apr 25, 2017)

VinLark said:


> The Nintendo Developer Portal has a fourm you can make a support thread. Probably would be better to go over there


Everytime I post there it takes ages until someone replies. That's why I tried it here in the first place.


----------



## bi388 (Apr 25, 2017)

lordelan said:


> Everytime I post there it takes ages until someone replies. That's why I tried it here in the first place.


Unity has a ton of resources, I'm pretty sure there's platform specific tutorials. My best guess though would be it won't work because it isn't intended to run on a stock system, the same way .cia from unity won't work on a 3ds, even with cfw.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 25, 2017)

bi388 said:


> Unity has a ton of resources, I'm pretty sure there's platform specific tutorials. My best guess though would be it won't work because it isn't intended to run on a stock system, the same way .cia from unity won't work on a 3ds, even with cfw.


Huh?
But it starts very well. That's not my problem. 
I just want the TV screen mirrored to the Gamepad.
Also I already "got" some Unity for Wii U projects from around the web which all just run fine with Loadiine. I have the source code to them in my cloud which I'm downloading right now to look into it how the controls are assigned.

But ... after I've got a Wii U build working I wanted to head over to my A9LH+Luma N3DSXL and you're telling me that self compiled Unity games are not working there? Wow that sucks ...


----------



## bi388 (Apr 25, 2017)

lordelan said:


> Huh?
> But it starts very well. That's not my problem.
> I just want the TV screen mirrored to the Gamepad.
> Also I already "got" some Unity for Wii U projects from around the web which all just run fine with Loadiine. I have the source code to them in my cloud which I'm downloading right now to look into it how the controls are assigned.
> ...


I'm just suggesting that maybe not all features work when you run it in a way that wasn't intended. And it is possible to get unity games running on luma, but you have to convert the dev build to a cia. The cia unity makes won't work.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 25, 2017)

bi388 said:


> I'm just suggesting that maybe not all features work when you run it in a way that wasn't intended. And it is possible to get unity games running on luma, but you have to convert the dev build to a cia. The cia unity makes won't work.


Alright, thanks for clarification.
By the way I looked into the other projects as I wrote and the solution is quite simple.
Create a GamePadScreen.cs in your scripts folder and attach it to the main camera as a script.
That's what has to be in the script:


Spoiler





```
using UnityEngine;
using System.Collections;
using UnityEngine.WiiU;

public class GamePadScreen : MonoBehaviour {



    // Use this for initialization
    void Start () {

    }
   
    // Update is called once per frame
    void Update () {
        UnityEngine.WiiU.Core.gamePadSource = UnityEngine.WiiU.DisplayIndex.TV;

    }

    public void AssignToTVAndGamePad (AudioSource audio)
    {
        UnityEngine.WiiU.AudioSourceOutput.Assign (audio, UnityEngine.WiiU.AudioOutput.TV|UnityEngine.WiiU.AudioOutput.GamePad);
    }

}
```



Simple as that.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 18, 2017)

Damn. I just need to get the CTR SDK so I can make fonts. What kind of legal trouble can I get in? (I'm not 18 yet)


----------



## lordelan (Oct 18, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Damn. I just need to get the CTR SDK so I can make fonts. What kind of legal trouble can I get in? (I'm not 18 yet)


I dunno what you expect to get as an answer.
If you're just "getting" it without releasing stuff to the public, nobody will ever notice or care I guess (including the police).


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 18, 2017)

lordelan said:


> I dunno what you expect to get as an answer.
> If you're just "getting" it without releasing stuff to the public, nobody will ever notice or care I guess (including the police).


Okay. I see. Well, I guess I'll set up a temporary proxy or something and just download the stuff and forget about it.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 20, 2017)

lordelan said:


> I dunno what you expect to get as an answer.
> If you're just "getting" it without releasing stuff to the public, nobody will ever notice or care I guess (including the police).


How does one delete an account? Also, if I delete my account, can I release homebrew programs using the SDK's? I just want to be careful in case I ever want to release homebrew.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)

do i get a dev unit for signing up? i wana use the testmenu


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 20, 2017)

Eix said:


> do i get a dev unit for signing up? i wana use the testmenu


Yeah, sure, just gotta make a full game and pay a thousand bucks!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yeah, sure, just gotta make a full game and pay a thousand bucks!


awsome! im in! rip the next 4 years of my life if i get accepted XD


----------



## astronautlevel (Oct 20, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> How does one delete an account? Also, if I delete my account, can I release homebrew programs using the SDK's? I just want to be careful in case I ever want to release homebrew.


You cannot, the NDA is permanently binding.


Eix said:


> do i get a dev unit for signing up? i wana use the testmenu


If you sign up, you can purchase a developer unit for about the price of a retail unit. Note that a CTR-PARTNER unit is substantially more expensive.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 20, 2017)

Eix said:


> awsome! im in! rip the next 4 years of my life if i get accepted XD


I think you can install the test menu on a retail 3ds with Luma. You'll have to, in the config menu, turn on "Set UNITINFO to Dev" and then install the test menu (somehow) I can't remember how.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I think you can install the test menu on a retail 3ds with Luma. You'll have to, in the config menu, turn on "Set UNITINFO to Dev" and then install the test menu (somehow) I can't remember how.


1 i dont use luma
2 i have the dev app cias and an entire dev firmware but test menu is the only thing i cant install


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 20, 2017)

Eix said:


> 1 i dont use luma
> 2 i have the dev app cias and an entire dev firmware but test menu is the only thing i cant install


Then use luma. It'll work.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Then use luma. It'll work.


no it wont
ive already tried


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 20, 2017)

Eix said:


> no it wont
> ive already tried


Did you try to use Set UNITINFO?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Did you try to use Set UNITINFO?


yes
how else do you think i could even get half of them to install?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 20, 2017)

Eix said:


> yes
> how else do you think i could even get half of them to install?


Hmm. Interesting. I don't know. Ask @PabloMK7, he'll probably know.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)

$4170 for a 8gb snake...


----------



## PabloMK7 (Oct 20, 2017)

Eix said:


> yes
> how else do you think i could even get half of them to install?


There are online packs with SDK cias converted to be able to be installed on retail consoles.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Oct 20, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yeah, sure, just gotta make a full game and pay a thousand bucks!



You don't NEED to make anything. The whole point of the dev hardware is for debugging you're game as you're making it. I've yet to put anything out and I've had a Wii U dev kit since before the programs were console specific. I can't discuss pricing as I'm under an NDA but it's very costly.....

Gotta get my new company off the ground and put something out there, b4 it's too late lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2018)

RSRazer said:


> As for conversion, at least for the Unity devs, rename the cci to .3ds and convert it using "3DS Simple CIA Converter V5". cci's are 0 key encrypted which is why it has issues in Luma for whatever reason. I also experienced this even with the "dev" setting enabled, but this disappears when converted to a retail CIA.


It is much easier just to tick 'Create CIA image' in build settings, enable dev mode in the Luma config, and install the output CIA that way rather than having to go the tedious route and run a converter program on the CCI version every time you want to test your game. This is speaking from experience before Luma dev mode even allowed installation of dev CIAs.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 4, 2018)

Ahh sh*t! I totally forgot to download the most recend Unity for Wii U and Unity for 3DS right before they ended the support. -.-


----------



## LuisGerdez (Feb 9, 2019)

Is it still possible to enter? I've been waiting for weeks


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 9, 2019)

LuisGerdez said:


> Is it still possible to enter? I've been waiting for weeks


I don't recommend signing the NDA unless you intend to release something on the eShop.
And using these tools for homebrew is a big no-no.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 9, 2019)

LuisGerdez said:


> Is it still possible to enter? I've been waiting for weeks


You can still enter right now, but you can't develop for Switch without passing additional verification and pitching your project (If I understand it correctly from outside sources anyway).
Additionally, only sign up if you are actually going to develop for Nintendo consoles, the NDA is very legally binding and has the potential to land you in serious legal danger if you disclose any of the resources or use them for anything not covered by the NDA.


----------

